# NATO units set for Lithuania and five other eastern member states



## Hindustani78

NATO units set for Lithuania and five other eastern member states - EN.DELFI
Friday, January 30, 2015

*NATO is deploying small units in six eastern European nations to help co-ordinate a spearhead force set up in response to Russia’s actions in Ukraine, AP reports.*

NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg said Friday the units in Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland, Bulgaria and Romania will be the first of their kind there.


Defence ministers from the 28-nation military alliance will discuss the full force, which can react quickly to any hotspots in Europe, when they meet on 5 February.

Stoltenberg said countries responsible for providing the several thousand troops should be known next week. Norway, Germany and the Netherlands are ready to contribute.

The forward units will comprise a few dozen troops only. They will plan and organize military exercises, and provide command and control for any reinforcements the force might require.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PeaceGen

Hindustani78 said:


> NATO units set for Lithuania and five other eastern member states - EN.DELFI
> Friday, January 30, 2015
> 
> *NATO is deploying small units in six eastern European nations to help co-ordinate a spearhead force set up in response to Russia’s actions in Ukraine, AP reports.*
> 
> NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg said Friday the units in Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland, Bulgaria and Romania will be the first of their kind there.
> 
> 
> Defence ministers from the 28-nation military alliance will discuss the full force, which can react quickly to any hotspots in Europe, when they meet on 5 February.
> 
> Stoltenberg said countries responsible for providing the several thousand troops should be known next week. Norway, Germany and the Netherlands are ready to contribute.
> 
> The forward units will comprise a few dozen troops only. They will plan and organize military exercises, and provide command and control for any reinforcements the force might require.



Worst. Idea. Ever.


----------



## Hindustani78

peacefan said:


> Worst. Idea. Ever.



Why you think so ? its needed to protect the borders .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

Hindustani78 said:


> Why you think so ? its needed to protect the borders .



yea, borders i really don't agree with


----------



## Hindustani78

peacefan said:


> yea, borders i really don't agree with



if its within the alliance then its needed to protect from non alliance states.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haviZsultan

I love studying Lithuanias pagan history. Crusader Kings II and Medieval total war kingdoms both feature these fierce tribals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

A U.S. soldier looks through the sight of a Lithuanian rocket launcher Monday during a training exercise in Rukla, Lithuania. The soldier is assigned to 3rd Squadron, 2nd Cavalry Regiment. Pfc. Jaccob Hearn/Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

peacefan said:


> yea, borders i really don't agree with


Not up to you, pal


Lithuania buys used military equipment from Netherlands, Germany and LuxemburgThe Lithuania Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

NATO to meet on Russia; U.S. may send officers to East Europe
(Reuters) - Several European defense ministers spoke out on Thursday against sending weapons to the Ukrainian army, pointing to a potential transatlantic split if Washington decides to supply arms.

The United States is considering whether to provide weapons to Ukraine in its fight against Russian-backed separatists, although no decision has been made, senior administration officials said on Monday.

Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has also called on NATO states to send weapons to his country.

Several European defense ministers attending a NATO meeting in Brussels voiced opposition to sending weapons to Ukraine, fearing it could fuel the conflict.

"More weapons in this area will not bring us closer to a solution, and will not end the suffering of the population," German Defense Minister Ursula von der Leyen told reporters.

"We need to put a lot of pressure on the separatists and Russia in an economic and political way to find a solution at the table and not on the (battle)field because to give input to a potential escalation is not a good solution. We need a sustainable political solution for this area," she said.

Dutch Defense Minister Jeanine Hennis-Plasschaert said she believed most allies, "but in particular the Netherlands, will insist on non-lethal support to Ukraine. Political dialogue is the only way out of the crisis."

Danish Defense Minister Nicolai Wammen said his country had no plans to supply weapons to Ukraine.

British Defense Secretary Michael Fallon said London would "see what more we can do in the way of training and equipment that is non-lethal that can help the Ukrainians better protect themselves against the onslaught that they are now exposed to."

U.S. Air Force General Philip Breedlove, the Supreme Allied Commander, Europe, said Russian supply of heavy weaponry and assistance to rebels in eastern Ukraine caused "much concern" and the Ukrainian people had a right to defend themselves.

But he cautioned that the situation in Ukraine had no military solution and any action by Western nations should be aimed at creating "conditions that support all parties to come to the table" to resolve the problem.

"Arms will not change that," Breedlove told reporters.

But he declined to be drawn specifically on whether he supported providing defensive lethal weapons to Ukraine, as has been reported in some media.

"I’ve made my specific advice to ... both my U.S. chain of command and my NATO chain of command. They are taking my advice under consideration," he said, declining further comment.

The U.S. Ambassador to NATO, Douglas Lute, said on Wednesday that, in reaching a decision on arming Ukraine, he believed the U.S. government would be careful not to undermine EU-U.S. unity on Russian sanctions.

A group of former U.S. officials, including former top diplomatic and military representatives to NATO, recommended recently that the U.S. provide Ukraine with defensive lethal weapons, such as anti-tank missiles.

(Additional reporting by Ole Mikkelsen in Copenhagen; Editing by Janet Lawrence)


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of National Defence Republic of Lithuania :: News » News Releases
2015.02.05

NATO Defence Ministers agreed on establishing international NATO command and control units in Lithuania and another five Eastern European countries at the meeting on February 5 in Brussels. NATO will establish the units as soon as this year. These will serve a direct link between national forces, allied forces deployed in Lithuania and the Alliance chain of command.

“All the work in preparation for the establishment of a NATO headquarters in Lithuania has been done. In the nearest while NATO will begin the establishing procedure. The element will be a NATO tool which will help ensure speedy deployment of allied forces to our country, readiness for collective defence, and will support allied forces already on the ground,” Minister J.Olekas underscored.

At the meeting in Brussels the NATO Defence Ministers also took a decision on the formation of a Very High Readiness Joint Task Force (VJTF), or Spearhead Force. The new force primarily developed for collective defence purposes will enhance the Alliance’s capabilities to respond to the emerging threats. The Spearhead Force will be made up of elements of the all the armed services (land, air, naval and special forces) held at high readiness. A part of the force will maintain readiness to provide response within 2 to 3 day-notice. The enhancement of the NATO Response Force has begun this year with the increase of readiness of forces on duty and intense training ongoing. The new forces is planned to reach full operational capability in 2016.

“We are contributing our special operations forces and other capabilities to the enhancement of the NATO Response Force. The capabilities will train in the NATO Response Force exercise in our region in July,” Minister J.Olekas said.

While in Brussels, Minister of National Defence J.Olekas discussed the U.S. military presence in Lithuania at a meeting with Commander, U.S. European Command, General Philip M. Breedlove. The Lithuanian Defence Minister thanked for the weighty United States’ input into Lithuania’s security. “We had a threat to the security of our country emerging a year ago, and the United States took an immediate decision to strengthen the NATO Baltic Air Policing Mission and deploying a ground unit. We have a persistent U.S. military presence in our country and we are discussing the possibilities to continue enhancing this presence,” Minister J.Olekas said after the meeting with the U.S. General.

Also, at a meeting with Minister of Defence of Georgia Mindia Janelidze Lithuanian Minister J.Olekas reiterated Lithuania’s support to Georgia’s Euro-Atlantic aspirations and that Lithuania would contribute to the cooperation package NATO had approved for Georgia. Lithuania will post up to two officers and will take part in the Nordic-Baltic Initiative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

Penguin said:


> Not up to you, pal
> 
> 
> Lithuania buys used military equipment from Netherlands, Germany and LuxemburgThe Lithuania Tribune



Nope. But we're still better off with the borders *i* proposed over those pushed by the EU and US leaderships atm.


----------



## Penguin

peacefan said:


> Nope. But we're still better off with the borders *i* proposed over those pushed by the EU and US leaderships atm.


CUrrent borders forthe Baltic states are primarily the result of Soviet presence since WW2. Very little if anything to do with EU and US imho.
Territorial changes of the Baltic states - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Baltic states - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

peacefan said:


> Nope. But we're still better off with the borders *i* proposed over those pushed by the EU and US leaderships atm.



What are "your" borders ?


----------



## Tshering22

NATO is just trying to prove its existence after USSR's collapse. 

They have no reason to exist other than create new ones.

Sadly, beautiful countries like Ukraine are getting fried in the clash between NATO and Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

NATO To Boost Eastern Defenses

BRUSSELS — NATO was set Thursday to agree a major boost to its defenses to include six bases in eastern Europe and a spearhead force of 5,000 troops in response to what it called Russian aggression in Ukraine.

Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg insisted that the increase being approved by defense ministers in Brussels were purely defensive, but with East-West tensions at their worst since the Cold War it is likely to rile Moscow.

"This is something we do as a response to the aggressive actions we have seen from Russia, violating international law and annexing Crimea," Stoltenberg told reporters as he arrived at NATO headquarters.

He refused to say whether he backed Ukraine's calls for the West to send Kiev weapons to fight pro-Russian militants, adding that it was a decision for the alliance's 28 individual member states.

But he welcomed an announcement that French President Francois Hollande and German Chancellor Angela Merkel would visit Kiev on Thursday and Moscow on Friday to present a new peace plan.

US Secretary of State John Kerry also arrived in Kiev on Thursday for talks with Ukraine's leaders.

* 'COMMAND AND CONTROL' CENTERS*

NATO leaders agreed to step up the alliance's eastern defences at a summit in September, amid allegations that Russia has provided troops and equipment to support the separatists.

Stoltenberg said the NATO measures were also motivated by new threats from Islamist militants in the Middle East and North Africa, who are fueling violence within Europe.

The "command and control" centers set to be agreed on on Thursday will be in the alliance's three Baltic states — Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania — plus Poland, Romania and Bulgaria.

All were formerly in the orbit of the Soviet Union and have voiced deep concern about Russia's actions in Ukraine.

A further multinational corps headquarters for the command and control centers will be in Szczecin, Poland, Stoltenberg said.

The bases would facilitate the deployment of the so-called "spearhead"

force of around 5,000 troops which will be able to deploy from their home countries to anywhere within a "few days," he added.

The ministers are also to finalize the list of the countries taking part in the force, which a NATO official said would hopefully be operational by 2016.

British Defence Secretary Michael Fallon said London would provide up to

1,000 troops to the spearhead force in 2017 and deploy four Typhoon fighters to Estonia this summer to reinforce Baltic air patrols.

Russian warplanes launched a record number of Cold War-style flights near NATO airspace last year, the alliance says.

*GEORGIA TRAINING BASE*

NATO is also set to boost its wider NATO response force — which would take weeks or months to deploy in a crisis — from 13,000 to 30,000 troops.

In a further blow to Moscow, NATO will set up a joint training center in the former Soviet state of Georgia, with which Russia fought a war in 2008.

The NATO chief said he would meet later this week on the sidelines of the Munich security conference with Russia Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov, US Vice President Joe Biden and Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko.

He said his talks with Lavrov are part of efforts to keep political channels open after the alliance ended "practical cooperation" with Moscow over the Ukraine crisis, in which nearly 5,400 people have died.

The United States is reportedly considering sending arms to Kiev, which has been fighting the insurgency in the east for almost 10 months.

But Stoltenberg told a press conference that that the alliance itself does not have any weapons and "that has to be up to each individual ally to decide".

The NATO chief said Moscow was still backing the rebels with "forces, with equipment, with training" and urged the Kremlin to push the separatists to respect the terms of last September's Minsk peace deals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

Penguin said:


> CUrrent borders forthe Baltic states are primarily the result of Soviet presence since WW2. Very little if anything to do with EU and US imho.
> Territorial changes of the Baltic states - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Baltic states - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I didn't mean the borders of the states themselves. I meant the borders of the EU and NATO.



flamer84 said:


> What are "your" borders ?



Everything east of Poland (and straight down to the south) should be handed over to Moscow and their EEU and related defense pacts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Tshering22 said:


> NATO is just trying to prove its existence after USSR's collapse.
> 
> They have no reason to exist other than create new ones.
> 
> Sadly, beautiful countries like Ukraine are getting fried in the clash between NATO and Russia.



Agreed,Ukraine wale toh bechare Muft mein Mar rahe hai 



peacefan said:


> I didn't mean the borders of the states themselves. I meant the borders of the EU and NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> *Everything east of Poland (and straight down to the south) should be handed over to Moscow and their EEU and related defense pacts*.



You are kidding right?


----------



## flamer84

peacefan said:


> I didn't mean the borders of the states themselves. I meant the borders of the EU and NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything east of Poland (and straight down to the south) should be handed over to Moscow and their EEU and related defense pacts.



What a moron !

How about giving you and your entire family to Moscow?Your kind are nothing but leftist parasite trash in Europe anyway.You just consume oxygen for nothing and bring your country down.Going further down and exploring this theory ,tree huggers like you are the reason why Europe is in this spot right now( I'm willing to bet you were glad when the Netherlands scrapped their tank battallions !),instead being a superpower who can dictate to Moscow without US interference in this continent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

6 February. Lithuanian Army Mechanized Infantry Brigade "Iron Wolf" Lithuania visited place in the Baltic Assembly participants - Lithuanian Defence Minister Juozas Olekas and other distinguished representatives from Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia, Georgia, Belgium, and the Netherlands.

MIB "Iron Wolf" Chief of Staff Lieutenant Colonel Mars Paškevičius and Lithuanian Grand Duke Algirdas Mechanised Infantry Battalion Chief of Staff Major General Ernest Gaigalas familiarized participants with the Baltic Assembly Brigade "Iron Wolf" and Algirdas Battalion, presented the guests the current unit structure and tasks of international military cooperation projects, and this ongoing activities.

Later, representatives of the Baltic Assembly took note of the close of the MIB "Iron Wolf" and Rukla Coy deployed US troops used military equipment and weaponry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

flamer84 said:


> What a moron !
> 
> How about giving you and your entire family to Moscow?Your kind are nothing but leftist parasite trash in Europe anyway.You just consume oxygen for nothing and bring your country down.Going further down and exploring this theory ,tree huggers like you are the reason why Europe is in this spot right now( I'm willing to bet you were glad when the Netherlands scrapped their tank battallions !),instead being a superpower who can dictate to Moscow without US interference in this continent.



You're pathetic.



Echo_419 said:


> You are kidding right?



Definately not. Just look at the map and you'll see why, the countries I advocate be handed over to Moscow's EEU are right on the border with Russia.


----------



## flamer84

peacefan said:


> You're pathetic.



Hippie got fangs!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Great development !


----------



## jhungary

peacefan said:


> I didn't mean the borders of the states themselves. I meant the borders of the EU and NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything east of Poland (and straight down to the south) should be handed over to Moscow and their EEU and related defense pacts.



so just one stroke, and you want a massive border change just by an absurd line? Then Whos and what criteria used to say any country below poland should return to moscow?

Country join NATO on their own initiative, not like NATO is pointing a gun and telling the ex eastern bloc country to join or die?

On the other hand, if you want to leave the Russian sphere? Then Russia will use the russian gun that did no exist and russian soldier that did not exist and tell you to stay or die, only different is the Russian refuse to acknowledge they are doing this


----------



## PeaceGen

jhungary said:


> so just one stroke, and you want a massive border change just by an absurd line? Then Whos and what criteria used to say any country below poland should return to moscow?
> 
> Country join NATO on their own initiative, not like NATO is pointing a gun and telling the ex eastern bloc country to join or die?
> 
> On the other hand, if you want to leave the Russian sphere? Then Russia will use the russian gun that did no exist and russian soldier that did not exist and tell you to stay or die, only different is the Russian refuse to acknowledge they are doing this



Countries join NATO and the EU based on the promises of economic assistance that these alliances give to rulers they foster into power over there. The people of those countries are given little choice from what i can tell.


----------



## jhungary

peacefan said:


> Countries join NATO and the EU based on the promises of economic assistance that these alliances give to rulers they foster into power over there. The people of those countries are given little choice from what i can tell.



so what you are saying is, as long as any group or party act on behalf of the people, then nothing can be blame for those group?

Well, then you better takk to those eastern ukrainian still loyal to kiev, PEACEfan


----------



## PeaceGen

jhungary said:


> so what you are saying is, as long as any group or party act on behalf of the people, then nothing can be blame for those group?
> 
> Well, then you better takk to those eastern ukrainian still loyal to kiev, PEACEfan



What have the people in Ukraine who support Kiev's desire to join the EU and NATO gained? Civil war.


----------



## jhungary

peacefan said:


> What have the people in Ukraine who support Kiev's desire to join the EU and NATO gained? Civil war.



lol then arent u a hypocrite?

Unless you think those people who want Ukraine to join NATO is not people for Ukraine?

Ever heard of the term Free Will?


----------



## flamer84

peacefan said:


> Countries join NATO and the EU based on the promises of economic assistance that these alliances give to rulers they foster into power over there. The people of those countries are given little choice from what i can tell.




Can you answer if you agreed with your country's decision to scrap its Leo2's battalions ? Just out of curiosity...


----------



## black-hawk_101

So a new war?


----------



## Echo_419

peacefan said:


> You're pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Definately not. Just look at the map and you'll see why, the countries I advocate be handed over to Moscow's EEU are right on the border with Russia.



Oh so you are a commie


----------



## Penguin

Tshering22 said:


> NATO is just trying to prove its existence after USSR's collapse.
> 
> They have no reason to exist other than create new ones.
> 
> Sadly, beautiful countries like Ukraine are getting fried in the clash between NATO and Russia.



Yes, there was really no reason for NATO to remain and NATO really forced Russia to move into Crimea....? I mean, Russia remained the largest country in the world; its European portion made it the largest country in Europe, whereas its Asian portion made it the largest country in Asia. Ukraine on the other hand is only the largest country wholly in Europe.
2014–15 Russian military intervention in Ukraine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
List of countries and dependencies by area - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Countries (plural)?


----------



## PeaceGen

flamer84 said:


> Can you answer if you agreed with your country's decision to scrap its Leo2's battalions ? Just out of curiosity...



I had no opinion on it at the time, but I do agree with it now.



Echo_419 said:


> Oh so you are a commie


 hardly, i believe a capped capitalist system is best (in which a person should not hold more than an X ammount of wealth).

my proposal for more modest EU and NATO borders stems not from a commie-loving nature, it stems from a peace loving nature..


----------



## Hindustani78

peacefan said:


> Countries join NATO and the EU based on the promises of economic assistance that these alliances give to rulers they foster into power over there. The people of those countries are given little choice from what i can tell.



EU is an economic block and NATO is a military block. EU countries do have business relations with almost all the countries who have signed EU partership agreements, EU countries do work on the individual economic model depending on each EU country interest.


----------



## PeaceGen

Hindustani78 said:


> EU is an economic block and NATO is a military block. EU countries do have business relations with almost all the countries who have signed EU partership agreements, EU countries do work on the individual economic model depending on each EU country interest.



I fail to see your point..


----------



## Hindustani78

peacefan said:


> I fail to see your point..



EU and EEU.

NATO and CTSO


----------



## PeaceGen

Hindustani78 said:


> EU and EEU.
> 
> NATO and CTSO



Yes, they should live side-by-side in peace, not longterm conflict 
*Your* point still eludes me


----------



## Hindustani78

peacefan said:


> Yes, they should live side-by-side in peace, not longterm conflict
> *Your* point still eludes me



We are seeing the clash of the military blocks . 

December 17 2014
TASS: Russia - Belarus to receive four S-300 surface-to-air missile systems from Russia in 2015


----------



## PeaceGen

Hindustani78 said:


> We are seeing the clash of the military blocks .
> 
> December 17 2014
> TASS: Russia - Belarus to receive four S-300 surface-to-air missile systems from Russia in 2015


Yes, and i believe the US and EU responsible for this conflict.


----------



## Hindustani78

peacefan said:


> Yes, and i believe the US and EU responsible for this conflict.



How and Why ?


----------



## PeaceGen

Hindustani78 said:


> How and Why ?



How -> By fostering pro-NATO governments in several states along Russia's western border, offering them EU money and NATO weapons, all the while claiming it's the will of the people in those countries that elected these governments.

The "Why" i don't know, and i don't want to speculate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

peacefan said:


> How -> By fostering pro-NATO governments in several states along Russia's western border, offering them EU money and NATO weapons, all the while claiming it's the will of the people in those countries that elected these governments.
> 
> The "Why" i don't know, and i don't want to speculate.



EU have done economic agreements with both Ukraine and Belarus but in Ukraine there is military and space industrial infrastruture which was like a competitor to the Russian defence industries.Russian Federation did used gas wars to control Ukranian military and space exports and because of this only we are seeing everything.

NATO countries till now have not transfer any modern weapons to Ukraine but as the Russian Federation has already formed the military alliance CTSO and placing missile launchers and interceptors in that alliance , NATO will arm Ukraine.


----------



## PeaceGen

Hindustani78 said:


> EU have done economic agreements with both Ukraine and Belarus but in Ukraine there is military and space industrial infrastruture which was like a competitor to the Russian defence industries.Russian Federation did used gas wars to control Ukranian military and space exports and because of this only we are seeing everything.
> 
> NATO countries till now have not transfer any modern weapons to Ukraine but as the Russian Federation has already formed the military alliance CTSO and placing missile launchers and interceptors in that alliance , *NATO will arm Ukraine*.



That is a very stupid idea. Once again, Ukraine belongs in the EEU, not the EU.


----------



## boomslang

peacefan said:


> How -> By fostering pro-NATO governments in several states along Russia's western border, offering them EU money and NATO weapons, all the while claiming it's the will of the people in those countries that elected these governments.
> 
> The "Why" i don't know, and i don't want to speculate.



Why not ? You were 'speculating' with your stupid 'How' answer.


----------



## PeaceGen

boomslang said:


> Why not ? You were 'speculating' with your stupid 'How' answer.


No I wasn't.


----------



## Hindustani78

peacefan said:


> That is a very stupid idea. Once again, Ukraine belongs in the EEU, not the EU.



I think 2008 Georgian war was even a reason that Ukraine started to move away from CTSO.
In 2010 Ukrainian Government stated that Ukraine does not plan to become a member of the CSTO and Ukrainian parliament decided to be not part of any military bloc and after the Crimea and Eastern Ukraine episode, Ukrainian Parliament has changed it stand because it cant fight CTSO block alone.


----------



## PeaceGen

Hindustani78 said:


> I think 2008 Georgian war was even a reason that Ukraine started to move away from CTSO.
> In 2010 Ukrainian Government stated that Ukraine does not plan to become a member of the CSTO and Ukrainian parliament decided to be not part of any military bloc and after the Crimea and Eastern Ukraine episode, Ukrainian Parliament has changed it stand because it cant fight CTSO block alone.



Well it's the fact that the EU and US are so eager to offer membership in the EU and NATO, and to provide (military) support, that puts Ukrainian citizens at such a large risk of (civil) war.

The Ukrainian people have been quite dumb to elect an oligarch as their leader who on top of that fancies the EU and NATO. Welome to your *real* "new way of life" (poroshenko campaign slogan), Ukrainians.


----------



## boomslang

peacefan said:


> No I wasn't.



'Speculating', talking out your @ss, it all the same.


----------



## flamer84

peacefan said:


> I had no opinion on it at the time, but I do agree with it now.



As i said it countless times,the greatest enemy is within.You have no ideea how much i'm sickened by your kind.

Where do you think you live hippie ? In your little fantasy bubble ofcourse there's no need for tanks,ofc "there's need for the West to share military technology with Russia,China" (as you've once stated) but what your kind doesn't understand,what your tiny mind can't grasp is that it it weren't for those "tanks","exclusive military technologies",your kind,you morons enjoying democracy wouldn't be here.Your way of life wouldn't exist.You're like a cancer eating the organism from within,at the end you won't survive either because you tools would be quickly dispatched after you've served the purpose of destroying the very culture you live in.


Get this through your head...You can't have peace by being a moron and a tree hugger,you will have peace when you have a bigger gun so the other guy stays away.


----------



## Tshering22

Penguin said:


> Yes, there was really no reason for NATO to remain and NATO really forced Russia to move into Crimea....? I mean, Russia remained the largest country in the world; its European portion made it the largest country in Europe, whereas its Asian portion made it the largest country in Asia. Ukraine on the other hand is only the largest country wholly in Europe.
> 2014–15 Russian military intervention in Ukraine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> List of countries and dependencies by area - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Countries (plural)?



With due respect, Ukraine was a problem created by CIA and other western intelligence as a means to secure Black Sea to forward NATO. The script itself is so obvious: Yanukovych decides to not choose EU; then there are 'popular protests' (don't know how are there such protests against an elected leader); suddenly there are riots across the streets and in the city and magically an opposition leader emerges to take over the country. Then US intelligence and assets fly in to ensure that Ukraine doesn't get 'invaded' by 'big bad' Russia, who has commercial and military interests in Black Sea which has been a part of Russian geography. 

And then Russia gets blamed for invading. 

Buddy, NATO wanted the control of Black Sea. Russia's lightning move into Crimea and making it Russian territory just spoilt all the plans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Declein

Tshering22 said:


> *Buddy, NATO wanted the control of Black Sea*. Russia's lightning move into Crimea and making it Russian territory just spoilt all the plans.



Well, yes..but you should note that NATO isn't a monolithic block..

Also, I'm not so sure that Crimea spoils those plans ..you see, while unexpected, that move put Russia in an impossible position towards Ukraine. Basically they lost Ukraine for a couple of generations and ignited a civil war that they can't win,(or can win, but would be more costly than it's worth)

Most importantly, and this is the crucial point, the Ukraine war obliterated the relations that Russia had with EU members ( France/Germany basically). IMHO, that's the big win for the USA: isolating Russia from the..let's say sympathetic...EU partners and reviving NATO.

It's a bear trap in the full sens of the word, and they jumped right in....


----------



## Echo_419

peacefan said:


> I had no opinion on it at the time, but I do agree with it now.
> 
> 
> hardly, i believe a capped capitalist system is best (in which a person should not hold more than an X ammount of wealth).
> 
> my proposal for more modest EU and NATO borders stems not from a commie-loving nature, it stems from a peace loving nature..



The perhaps a Closet commie


----------



## Hindustani78

peacefan said:


> That is a very stupid idea. Once again, Ukraine belongs in the EEU, not the EU.




Ukrainian Parliament has voted to be part of EU , What about it ?


----------



## gau8av

Echo_419 said:


> The perhaps a Closet commie


 

think I asked him something similar a day or 2 ago  

he's right though, the current conflict in Ukraine is the west's doing and it isn't about capitalism vs socialism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

gau8av said:


> think I asked him something similar a day or 2 ago
> 
> *he's right though, the current conflict in Ukraine is the west's doing and it isn't about capitalism vs socialism*.



I agree with that point also,but what i found a little crazy about his post was that he wanted everything East of Poland to be handed over to Moscow


----------



## gau8av

Hindustani78 said:


> Ukrainian Parliament has voted to be part of EU , What about it ?


what about foreign intelligence agencies and NGOs orchestrating the illegal maidan coup ?

this is what Obama, Kerry and the state department call peaceful protests:












Echo_419 said:


> I agree with that point also,but what i found a little crazy about his post was that he wanted everything East of Poland to be handed over to Moscow


I agree with the 'handed over' bit as far as not letting those guys enter into a military "alliance" with NATO, but they should be free to trade with anyone they want.

The Russians say the terms of the EU association agreement would severely impact already long standing commercial agreements. very simply put.. _cheap gas, don't hook up with NATO_, which is fair enough.

Even if there was no conflict, their ascension to the EU wouldn't have been smooth like it was for the Poles or the Baltic states. The IMF "bailouts" are just contracts to whore everything the nation state of Ukraine holds, and it would only get worse for the common man under strict austerity while a few oligarchs got richer yet. 

but it's all gone horribly wrong and the recent rebel advance is making it increasingly unfeasible for the EU to grab Ukraine like they imagined they would, that's why everyone's panicking now. 

hey, at least NATO have a reason to exist again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

gau8av said:


> what about foreign intelligence agencies and NGOs orchestrating the illegal maidan coup ?
> 
> this is what Obama, Kerry and the state department call peaceful protests:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the 'handed over' bit as far as not letting those guys enter into a military "alliance" with NATO, but they should be free to trade with anyone they want.
> 
> The Russians say the terms of the EU association agreement would severely impact already long standing commercial agreements. very simply put..* cheap gas, don't hook up with NATO, which is fair enough.*
> 
> Even if there was no conflict, their ascension to the EU wouldn't have been smooth like it was for the Poles or the Baltic states. The IMF "bailouts" are just contracts to whore everything the nation state of Ukraine holds, and it would only get worse for the common man under strict austerity while a few oligarchs got richer yet.
> 
> but it's all gone horribly wrong and the recent rebel advance is making it increasingly unfeasible for the EU to grab Ukraine like they imagined they would, that's why everyone's panicking now.
> 
> hey, at least NATO have a reason to exist again



Agreed with the gas part,if you want it cheap don't sleep with our enemies 
& yes sadly for the Ordinary Ukrainians life is going to be a lot tougher now


----------



## Penguin

Tshering22 said:


> With due respect, Ukraine was a problem created by CIA and other western intelligence as a means to secure Black Sea to forward NATO. The script itself is so obvious: Yanukovych decides to not choose EU; then there are 'popular protests' (don't know how are there such protests against an elected leader); suddenly there are riots across the streets and in the city and magically an opposition leader emerges to take over the country. Then US intelligence and assets fly in to ensure that Ukraine doesn't get 'invaded' by 'big bad' Russia, who has commercial and military interests in Black Sea which has been a part of Russian geography.
> 
> And then Russia gets blamed for invading.
> 
> Buddy, NATO wanted the control of Black Sea. Russia's lightning move into Crimea and making it Russian territory just spoilt all the plans.


Mmmm, so basically you are saying Ukrainians have no will of their own.....

Its a little more complex I'm afraid
Russia–Ukraine relations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PeaceGen

flamer84 said:


> As i said it countless times,the greatest enemy is within.You have no ideea how much i'm sickened by your kind.
> 
> Where do you think you live hippie ? In your little fantasy bubble ofcourse there's no need for tanks,ofc "there's need for the West to share military technology with Russia,China" (as you've once stated) but what your kind doesn't understand,what your tiny mind can't grasp is that it it weren't for those "tanks","exclusive military technologies",your kind,you morons enjoying democracy wouldn't be here.Your way of life wouldn't exist.You're like a cancer eating the organism from within,at the end you won't survive either because you tools would be quickly dispatched after you've served the purpose of destroying the very culture you live in.
> 
> 
> Get this through your head...You can't have peace by being a moron and a tree hugger,you will have peace when you have a bigger gun so the other guy stays away.



Tell it to the countless people who died or severely suffered due to the "rivalry" that your tanks and "exclusive military technologies" and associated attitudes have brought.



Echo_419 said:


> The perhaps a Closet commie



Whatever doesnt agree with western propaganda lines, you claim to be "commie". If it wasn't so stupid, i'd laugh about it.



Hindustani78 said:


> Ukrainian Parliament has voted to be part of EU , What about it ?



The Ukrainian people will pay a high price for electing an oligarch whose in love with the EU and NATO.


----------



## Hindustani78

peacefan said:


> Well it's the fact that the EU and US are so eager to offer membership in the EU and NATO, and to provide (military) support, that puts Ukrainian citizens at such a large risk of (civil) war.
> 
> The Ukrainian people have been quite dumb to elect an oligarch as their leader who on top of that fancies the EU and NATO. Welome to your *real* "new way of life" (poroshenko campaign slogan), Ukrainians.



Ukrainian establisment signed co operation agreement with EU way back in 2008 months after the invasion of Georgia which was mainly to cope up with the gas crisis and even to uplift its economy. The situation was becoming worst because of the Black sea port of Sevastapol agreement. I think Russian federation and Ukraine agreed that Ukraine will join EU and will have some sort of solution for the Sevastapol port and in 2010 April Kharkiv pact was signed and the next month in May 2010 , Ukraine left CTSO and was trying to be neutral.

Belarus has even signed co operation agreement with EU which let the border controls and travelling of Belarussians inside EU and even Ukrainians did the same agreements but Ukrainians choosed by themselves to join EU where as Belarussians sticked to Russian Federation. 

The reason for Ukraine to move towards NATO is quite simple that Belarus started to host Russian troops and Air defenses on Belarussian soil. Russian fighter aircraft to Baranovichi in 2004.


----------



## PeaceGen

Hindustani78 said:


> Ukrainian establisment signed co operation agreement with EU way back in 2008 months after the invasion of Georgia which was mainly to cope up with the gas crisis and even to uplift its economy. The situation was becoming worst because of the Black sea port of Sevastapol agreement. I think Russian federation and Ukraine agreed that Ukraine will join EU and will have some sort of solution for the Sevastapol port and in 2010 April Kharkiv pact was signed and the next month in May 2010 , Ukraine left CTSO and was trying to be neutral.
> 
> Belarus has even signed co operation agreement with EU which let the border controls and travelling of Belarussians inside EU and even Ukrainians did the same agreements but Ukrainians choosed by themselves to join EU where as Belarussians sticked to Russian Federation.
> 
> The reason for Ukraine to move towards NATO is quite simple that Belarus started to host Russian troops and Air defenses on Belarussian soil. Russian fighter aircraft to Baranovichi in 2004.


Well i don't know the nitty-gritty of the choices of the Ukranian people. I have read however, that Poreshenko was elected primarily because people who are pro-Russian in the east of the Ukraine didnt go to the polls at all. And now they pay the price for that in blood.


----------



## vostok

peacefan said:


> Well i don't know the nitty-gritty of the choices of the Ukranian people. I have read however, that Poreshenko was elected primarily because people who are pro-Russian in the east of the Ukraine didnt go to the polls at all. And now they pay the price for that in blood.


Not because we did not go, but because both of our candidates - Communist Symonenko and Regions Tsarev were forced by junta to withdraw the candidature. These were the "elections" without choice, first in the history of Ukraine "elections", where there was no opposition.


----------



## flamer84

peacefan said:


> Well i don't know the nitty-gritty of the choices of the Ukranian people. I have read however, that Poreshenko was elected primarily because people who are pro-Russian in the east of the Ukraine didnt go to the polls at all. And now they pay the price for that in blood.



You don't know much because you're an idiot and worse off all a traitor. I hope that pretty soon,the days when your kind were summarily executed for treason and their families billed for the cost of the bullets return in Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

Tshering22 said:


> With due respect, Ukraine was a problem created by CIA and other western intelligence as a means to secure Black Sea to forward NATO. The script itself is so obvious: Yanukovych decides to not choose EU; then there are 'popular protests' (don't know how are there such protests against an elected leader); suddenly there are riots across the streets and in the city and magically an opposition leader emerges to take over the country. Then US intelligence and assets fly in to ensure that Ukraine doesn't get 'invaded' by 'big bad' Russia, who has commercial and military interests in Black Sea which has been a part of Russian geography.
> 
> And then Russia gets blamed for invading.
> 
> Buddy, NATO wanted the control of Black Sea. Russia's lightning move into Crimea and making it Russian territory just spoilt all the plans.



It's one thing to say CIA help topple dictatorship to their own gain, cause that's doable. But no organisation in the world can topple a functioning democracy, simply because then you cannot just push one man (The dictator) out of the way and install your own government, but you will need to push out a whole party (or multiple party) to gain your own government.

Say would it be possible for CIA or anyone to topple or alter the government of India for their own purpose? You can't, cause you are not dealing with a single person, you are dealing with a governing group, and it will take exponential fold of resource to sway a group...

And last I check, Ukraine is not with dictatorship under pro-Russian government.

And Russia have already lose the long term strategic goal when they involve with the civil war in Ukraine, the result is they lost Ukraine, the whole Ukraine forever and established a physical border to EU, *WITHOUT BUFFER*, to Russian Federation. All for what? Crimea and maybe some state in the East??

If the War is actually CIA move and then all I can say is Bravo to the CIA cause the Russian step in it with its both feet.


----------



## Tshering22

jhungary said:


> It's one thing to say CIA help topple dictatorship to their own gain, cause that's doable. But no organisation in the world can topple a functioning democracy, simply because then you cannot just push one man (The dictator) out of the way and install your own government, but you will need to push out a whole party (or multiple party) to gain your own government.



Knock Knock... hello?

Iran?

Mossadegh government?

Does that ring a bell to you?




> Say would it be possible for CIA or anyone to topple or alter the government of India for their own purpose? You can't, cause you are not dealing with a single person, you are dealing with a governing group, and it will take exponential fold of resource to sway a group...



Before comparing, please check who you are comparing with. And toppling a government was never needed until last year when a people-friendly, nationalist government took over from US pets.

Comparing Ukraine to India is like comparing Belgium's military power (minus NATO) with any of the BIG 6. With due respect to all Belgians here.



> And last I check, Ukraine is not with dictatorship under pro-Russian government.



Exactly. Which is what NATO intel groups wanted; A base in Black Sea to challenge and dominate (sadly for them Russia was too fast with Crimea), controlling everything that goes from Russia to Europe via Ukraine and of course, turn a beautiful, peaceful Ukraine into a cesspool of war and anarchy, cook up imaginary enemies and sell it weapons so that their industries and hi-fi life doesn't collapse.

Come on man; it doesn't take Einstein to figure out; Ukraine was the base of Russia's foundation with Kievan Rus.



> And Russia have already lose the long term strategic goal when they involve with the civil war in Ukraine, the result is they lost Ukraine, the whole Ukraine forever and established a physical border to EU, *WITHOUT BUFFER*, to Russian Federation. All for what? Crimea and maybe some state in the East??If the War is actually CIA move and then all I can say is Bravo to the CIA cause the Russian step in it with its both feet.



The BUFFER can be created with mutual dialogue and tri-lateral meetings where one country, Ukraine in this case, volunteers to be like Switzerland; neutral, peaceful and unbothered. But that is not possible because Ukraine industrial complex is too tied with Russia.

Why not make Poland the BUFFER state?

If this doesn't tell you that it is an expanding empire, nothing can.


----------



## jhungary

Tshering22 said:


> Knock Knock... hello?
> 
> Iran?
> 
> Mossadegh government?
> 
> Does that ring a bell to you?



Dude, I said "GOVERNMENT" not politician, if you want to use something like this as an example, you should go for CIA coup and assassination of South Vietnam President Ngo Dinh Diem.. 



> Before comparing, please check who you are comparing with. And toppling a government was never needed until last year when a people-friendly, nationalist government took over from US pets.
> 
> Comparing Ukraine to India is like comparing Belgium's military might to China's might. With due respect to all Belgians here.



I don't know why you bring Military power into question, most coup are bloodless, and toppling a government usually uses their own military force, so if what you saying only means a more decentralized militarily strong government would more prone to be overthrown...

And actually Ukraine have been Pro-West Since early 2000s and only for a brief period from 2008 is pro-Russia again..

And you should be surprise when you see this

The Ukrainian Week



> *EU-Ukraine Summits: 16 Years of Wheel-Spinning*
> *One of the most successful EU-Ukraine summits was the December 2005 summit under then President Viktor Yushchenko*. But in the eight years since then, EU-Ukraine relations have not improved to any significant extent.







> Exactly. Which is what NATO intel groups wanted; A base in Black Sea to challenge and dominate (sadly for them Russia was too fast with Crimea), controlling everything that goes from Russia to Europe via Ukraine and of course, turn a beautiful, peaceful Ukraine into a cesspool of war and anarchy, cook up imaginary enemies and sell it weapons so that their industries and hi-fi life doesn't collapse.
> 
> Come on man; it doesn't take Einstein to figure out; Ukraine was the base of Russia's foundation with Kievan Rus.



Dude, the NATO already controlling the entry of Blacksea via Turkey and Baltics, no one in the right mind would go for the black sea itself if you already have the mouth of Blacksea already.

What is more important? The mouth of the River Nile or the River Nile itself?



> The BUFFER can be created with mutual dialogue and tri-lateral meetings where one country, Ukraine in this case, volunteers to be like Switzerland; neutral, peaceful and unbothered. But that is not possible because Ukraine industrial complex is too tied with Russia.
> 
> Why not make Poland the BUFFER state?
> 
> If this doesn't tell you that it is an expanding empire, nothing can.



First of all, you make it the other way around, Ukraine is the Industrial hub for Russia, not the other way around

From the formation of USSR, it's has always been Minsk is the Scientific hub for SU and the Kiev's Ukraine is the industrial hubs... It was more to the Russia dependency on Ukraine (Especially now) then the other way around, that's why Russia can not possibly let Ukraine ran over to the west.

And do you honestly think Ukraine, REST OF THE UKRAINE will be neutral after this war?? Lol, then i want to live where you live....And Poland is dead set against Russia...Maybe you can try and sway the Fins or Swiss to be neutral toward Russia, lol, but still a land border with EU would exist one way or another with Ukraine, now the Russia would need to Isolate the whole Baltic to create a buffer for EU. That's a stupid move no matter how you slice it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

jhungary said:


> Dude, I said "GOVERNMENT" not politician, if you want to use something like this as an example, you should go for CIA coup and assassination of South Vietnam President Ngo Dinh Diem..



Umm... read about his government first. He was the PM of Iran, DEMOCRATICALLY elected. His only crime was, he nationalized Iran's oil company from the crony hands of NATO due USA and UK.



> I don't know why you bring Military power into question, most coup are bloodless, and toppling a government usually uses their own military force, so if what you saying only means a more decentralized militarily strong government would more prone to be overthrown...
> 
> And actually Ukraine have been Pro-West Since early 2000s and only for a brief period from 2008 is pro-Russia again..
> 
> And you should be surprise when you see this



Being pro-Western and outrightly getting annexed are two different things. Technically even we are pro-Western in terms of development, education, infrastructure etc. So no harm in Ukraine wanting to use their model of economy.

But this was outright a forceful takeover colluding with treacherous elements inside Ukraine's opposition.



> Dude, the NATO already controlling the entry of Blacksea via Turkey and Baltics, no one in the right mind would go for the black sea itself if you already have the mouth of Blacksea already.
> 
> What is more important? The mouth of the River Nile or the River Nile itself?



NATO doesn't control the ocean; it simply patrolled it. Controlling would be when they can dominate and harrass any country militarily and politically, using the ocean as their own backyard.

The Russian Navy doesn't let them.

They knew that Russia would send in special forces to secure their assets and in the long term, eastern Ukraine which is Russian-oriented.


First of all, you make it the other way around, Ukraine is the Industrial hub for Russia, not the other way around



> From the formation of USSR, it's has always been Minsk is the Scientific hub for SU and the Kiev's Ukraine is the industrial hubs... It was more to the Russia dependency on Ukraine (Especially now) then the other way around, that's why Russia can not possibly let Ukraine ran over to the west.



I was referring to a more contemporary condition than the times of USSR.

How can an economy of $337 billion PPP dominate an economy of US$ 2.12 trillion in today's times?

USSR is different from what it was. 

Russia has changed in a lot of ways. 



> And do you honestly think Ukraine, REST OF THE UKRAINE will be neutral after this war?? Lol, then i want to live where you live....And Poland is dead set against Russia...Maybe you can try and sway the Fins or Swiss to be neutral toward Russia, lol, but still a land border with EU would exist one way or another with Ukraine, now the Russia would need to Isolate the whole Baltic to create a buffer for EU. That's a stupid move no matter how you slice it



Not now.. but instead of a war this could have been the arrangement.


----------



## jhungary

Tshering22 said:


> Umm... read about his government first. He was the PM of Iran, DEMOCRATICALLY elected. His only crime was, he nationalized Iran's oil company from the crony hands of NATO due USA and UK.



.....Do you even know why I said the South Vietnam coup is a better example.....

Even tho he is democratically elected PM with his own government, Shah Iran is still Pro-US, technically that was not a coup, rather a political assassination of a politician, technically you cannot overthrow a Pro-US country and install another Pro-US government...



> Being pro-Western and outrightly getting annexed are two different things. Technically even we are pro-Western in terms of development, education, infrastructure etc. So no harm in Ukraine wanting to use their model of economy.
> But this was outright a forceful takeover colluding with treacherous elements inside Ukraine's opposition.



lol, you do know why Ukraine was pushed to the west? What you believe is how CIA stage the whole thing but unless Russia is also playing, no one, not even CIA can play the "Russian Aggression" card lol...

If the whole stunt is, as you said, from the Hand of a CIA, the Russian simply only need to do one thing to topple this coup, that's sit on their arse and do nothing. By showing they have no aggression, the "Rumour" would have diffused without the bomb even went off.



> NATO doesn't control the ocean; it simply patrolled it. Controlling would be when they can dominate and harrass any country militarily and politically, using the ocean as their own backyard.
> The Russian Navy doesn't let them.



You cannot control any ocean at sea, even if you have a huge armada of ships, what the War of 1864 and 1812 show you that, you control most of the port, *YOU WILL CONTROL THE SEA*, It does not even matter how big or small the navy is, the battle of the sea is fought in land.

That's why the Dane, although enjoy Naval Superiority in Schleswig War, they still lose the sea control of the Denmark Strait. And that is why even the Royal Navy in 1812 is the strongest, but still got defeated in Lake Michigan by the tiny 3 Frigate US Navy..

As I said, you control the mouth of the black sea, you would control the black sea. And currently the NATO is in control of the mouth by controlling the Baltic and turkey



> They knew that Russia would send in special forces to secure their assets and in the long term, eastern Ukraine which is Russian-oriented.
> First of all, you make it the other way around, Ukraine is the Industrial hub for Russia, not the other way around
> I was referring to a more contemporary condition than the times of USSR.
> How can an economy of $337 billion PPP dominate an economy of US$ 2.12 trillion in today's times?
> USSR is different from what it was.
> Russia has changed in a lot of ways.



I did not say Ukraine "Dominate" Russian economy, the Russian Economy was dominated by Oil and Natural Gas export, something really NOT related to Ukraine, how much of those 2 trillions dollar economy is from Gas and Oil and how much of that 2 Trillions dollar is from Industrial production? I guess the current Oil price and economic crisis in Russia already told you the answer.

What I said was, Ukraine is the industrial hub of Russia, and while Russia dominate Ukrainian Gas and electricity and Oil supplied, they can be and WILL BE shifted somewhere, ask your neighbour the Pakistan and you will know, Once you got betrayed, you will never completely trust that person/country again. The case is the same in Ukraine, Russian had turned off the oil and gas supplies to Ukraine and deal a major blow to Ukrainian Live, now that if the gas is back on, but you seriously think the Ukraine will sit on their arse and do nothing until the next time Russian turn off their gas again ?? lol

Without a changing economy, Ukraine does not depend much on Russia, however, if not Ukraine, almost all the industrial output would be forced on Central Asian Country or Even China, that is the question Russian Leader have to ask is that the step they are willing to take??



> Not now.. but instead of a war this could have been the arrangement.




What arrangement?? A war is started because Russian do not want to lose Ukraine, but by starting a war, they will lose whatever left forever, surely even if what you said was true, CIA intent to pull Ukraine closer to the West, but starting a War is Russian own doing, cause if it's CIA mind to start a war and Blame it on the Russian, then I can't say anything but a big success for the CIA.......lol

You can't have it both way, if you want to say this is started by the CIA, then you will also need to say the Russian is dumb enough to get played

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PeaceGen

vostok said:


> Not because we did not go, but because both of our candidates - Communist Symonenko and Regions Tsarev were forced by junta to withdraw the candidature. These were the "elections" without choice, first in the history of Ukraine "elections", where there was no opposition.



Thank you for confirming the Ukraine elections were a complete scam..



flamer84 said:


> You don't know much because you're an idiot and worse off all a traitor. I hope that pretty soon,the days when your kind were summarily executed for treason and their families billed for the cost of the bullets return in Europe.


Post reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000

Hindustani78 said:


> Why you think so ? its needed to protect the borders .



Exactly, we need to show we are united against any aggression from the eastern bully.


----------



## flamer84

peacefan said:


> Post reported.



Oh cry me a river.My post may be harsh but the your kind advocates leaving our society vulnerable to utterly non democratic entities like Russia,China.You preach *total demilitarisation *in the face of countries who would never demilitarise.What do you thonk would happen if we go your way ? You thing suddenly the others will say "Oh geee,that's highly nice of you,we would demilitarise also" or....just plainly invade ?.Thus,you're a threat and a traitor and you must be dealt with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

flamer84 said:


> Oh cry me a river.My post may be harsh but the your kind advocates leaving our society vulnerable to utterly non democratic entities like Russia,China.You preach *total demilitarisation *in the face of countries who would never demilitarise.What do you thonk would happen if we go your way ? You thing suddenly the others will say "Oh geee,that's highly nice of you,we would demilitarise also" or....just plainly invade ?.Thus,you're a threat and a traitor and you must be dealt with.



Hahahahaa... You value freedom of speech, yet call someone with an actual common sense plan for sustained PEACE between the EU, US and Russia and their new EEU, a "threat and traitor"???
You're not a flamer, you're a moron!


----------



## flamer84

peacefan said:


> Hahahahaa... You value freedom of speech, yet call someone with an actual common sense plan for sustained PEACE between the EU, US and Russia and their new EEU, a "threat and traitor"???
> You're not a flamer, you're a moron!




Actual plan for peace ? Don't kid yourself,yours are the ravings of a retard which nobody would even consider.All that's left for you is to write this trash in forums so we know what actual fools live amongst us and know who to pick up first and dispose off when actual shit hits the fan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of National Defence Republic of Lithuania :: News » News Releases

“Lithuanian and Polish security is indivisible. We are more than neighbours tied together by a long mutual history – we are parts of the same security space that is indivisible,” Lithuanian Defence Minister Juozas Olekas said at a meeting with Minister of Defence of Poland Tomasz Siemoniak in Vilnius.



While addressing bilateral defence cooperation between Lithuania and Poland Minister of Defence of Poland said it had never been so excellent before. He also underlined that Lithuania was the closest NATO ally to Poland in terms of defence cooperation.

“We are living near the same neighbours and we see the threat that they are the same way. This is the reason why bilateral cooperation between our nations is vital for the security of both, Lithuania and the entire region. Only if we stand together strong as a fist can we ensure our security,” J.Olekas stated at a joint press conference with Minister of Defence of Poland.



According to Minister of National Defence, he shared the view with his Polish counterpart that NATO measures of deterrence and presence of allies, particularly the U.S. forces, in the region were particularly important.



“We have also reached a solid agreement that a tighter integration among them should be aimed for. It not only demonstrates our solidarity, but also brings great practical benefits, that is, enhancement of the security in our region, of interoperability of our forces, and of efficiency of the use of our resources for exercises,” J.Olekas underlined.



Juozas Olekas thanked Poland for the efforts the country contributed to the security of the Baltic region and for its already sixth deployment to the NATO Baltic Air Policing Mission. In his turn, T. Semoniak asserted that Poland would continue sending troops to police the Baltic skies.



J.Olekas expressed support to Poland’s intent to strengthen the NATO Multinational Corps Northeast stationed in Szczecin and informed of Lithuania’s decision to increase its input there by up to 10 soldiers in 2015.

In a discussion with T. Siemoniak on the support to Ukraine J.Olekas underscored that deterrence and containment of Russia was needed not only at the NATO borders but also in Ukraine, therefore assistance had to be rendered to Ukraine as it defended itself.

“We are providing Ukraine with not only political but also with practical assistance. We will continue rendering humanitarian assistance, rehabilitation for injured Ukraine’s military in Lithuania, and develop the trilateral brigade LITPOLUKRBAT project together with Poland,” J. Olekas said.

According to Minister J.Olekas, Lithuanian military would join the headquarters of the trilateral brigade in Lublin as soon as in 2015 and it would be worked as hard as it takes to have the brigade training as a military unit within the shortest while possible.


----------



## PeaceGen

flamer84 said:


> Actual plan for peace ? Don't kid yourself,yours are the ravings of a retard which nobody would even consider.All that's left for you is to write this trash in forums so we know what actual fools live amongst us and know who to pick up first and dispose off when actual shit hits the fan.



I'd recommend you some anger management classes, but i'm afraid you'll attack the teacher lol


----------



## flamer84

peacefan said:


> I'd recommend you some anger management classes, but i'm afraid you'll attack the teacher lol




If he would be a tool like you,probably.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

flamer84 said:


> If he would be a tool like you,probably.



*You're* the tool dude! 
A tool used to keep the military industrial complex extra-well-funded.


----------



## flamer84

peacefan said:


> *You're* the tool dude!
> A tool used to keep the military industrial complex extra-well-funded.




Now,with Russia's antics it will be double extra with a cherry on top well funded.

Chew on that you tree hugging herbivore ! 

Btw,i don't see you green hypocrites going to Moscow to protest.You know they spent like 4.6% of their GDP on the military there and this year,despite financial troubles they decided to go with a 33% raise on spending.In front of these you clowns propose total disarming.How can i take such a retard seriously,ofc i'll show you for the idiot you really are.

Btw,when are you going to chase a Japanese whaling boat so you might catch a harpoon accidentally a top of your head,or,better yet,go to Syria for a humanitarian mission ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

flamer84 said:


> Now,with Russia's antics it will be double extra with a cherry on top well funded.
> 
> Chew on that you tree hugging herbivore !



Delusions of grandure, not surprising... In reality, you have very little real influence, like me.

And once again, it's not Russian antics that's the problem here. Russia has been on the defensive ever since NATO drew the NATO+EU line at Russia's western border..


----------



## flamer84

peacefan said:


> Delusions of grandure, not surprising... In reality, you have very little real influence, like me.
> 
> And once again, it's not Russian antics that's the problem here. Russia has been on the defensive ever since NATO drew the NATO+EU line at Russia's western border..




Countries are free to choose whichever camps they want despite Putin's and his Western groopies like you wishes.

The trouble with leftist freaks like you is that you have no concerns in handing fellow European nations,entire nations!, like cattle to the Russians for "peace",against their wishes, but instead raise hell and protest over Palestine for example.Am I to take you brain dead zombies seriously? Hell no !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

flamer84 said:


> Countries are free to choose whichever camps they want despite Putin's and his Western groopies like you wishes.
> 
> The trouble with leftist freaks like you is that you have no concerns in handing fellow European nations,entire nations!, like cattle to the Russians for "peace",against their wishes, but instead raise hell and protest over Palestine for example.Am I to take you brain dead zombies seriously? Hell no !



Stop twisting reality to comply with your wishes, moron.
The eastern-Ukrainian people were apparently denied their candidates, which led to the proshenko (narrow!) "election victory" - it can thus not be said that joining the EU + NATO is the desire of the majority of the ukrainian people.. 

And you shouldn't try to paint a picture about my views of the Palestine situation when you don't even know what my stance is. Nor should you try to go off-topic, you right-wing nutter.


----------



## flamer84

peacefan said:


> Stop twisting reality to comply with your wishes, moron.
> The eastern-Ukrainian people were apparently denied their candidates, which led to the proshenko (narrow!) "election victory" - it can thus not be said that joining the EU + NATO is the desire of the majority of the ukrainian people..
> 
> And you shouldn't try to paint a picture about my views of the Palestine situation when you don't even know what my stance is. Nor should you try to go off-topic, you right-wing nutter.




HAHAHA,made you go into a rage clown ? 

Sry for putting a mirror into your face,not my problem if you see a little clueless worm in there.

"Apparently?"...lol,why ? Just because you asked and some random Russian member told you so ? Well,that's not very intelectual of your High Hyppiness.And what about the Baltics that you've suggested "to be given to Russia".Just for that i'd like to see your below 50 IQ a$$ kiccked in a market place in Vilnius.

Now,get mad and go save a baby seal or something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LordTyrannus

NATO will not save you. you are cannon fodder.

im working for GRU as a system analyst.

we spy nsa. IM NOT JOKING:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

flamer84 said:


> HAHAHA,made you go into a rage clown ?
> 
> Sry for putting a mirror into your face,not my problem if you see a little clueless worm in there.
> 
> "Apparently?"...lol,why ? Just because you asked and some random Russian member told you so ? Well,that's not very intelectual of your High Hyppiness.And what about the Baltics that you've suggested "to be given to Russia".Just for that i'd like to see your below 50 IQ a$$ kiccked in a market place in Vilnius.
> 
> Now,get mad and go save a baby seal or something.



Yes, I do put a lot more stock in reports from Russians and eastern-Ukrainians about what actually happened in Ukraine than what the constant stream of EU and NATO propaganda on the subject wants me to believe.

As for my IQ, i did an IQ test about a year ago. Never done any IQ test training games btw, and i ended up with 128 IQ. :p
What's your score, mr i'm-so-smart-i-wanna-label-all-those-who-disagree-with-me-traitors-and-see-them-killed?


----------



## PeaceGen

I've given the "why" of NATO's expansionism towards the Russian western border some thought, and I come up with the following theory, which I'd like to bring to the wider world..

I think the US- (and some EU-)politicians are trying to reboot the entire coldwar, in particular the arms buildup and increases in defense spending. You can already see politicians in the EU call for increased defense spending "in light of Russian aggression" and even the re-institution of military conscription duties for all young people..

Now my take on this is : while it might be justified to see a slight increase in defense spending in both the EU and Russia, given the islamic terror threats, i really don't think buying "cold war gear" for (potential) use between Russia and the EU is the best way to do this. For starters, you're gonna expose the poor peoples of the Russian western-border states (Latvia and neighbors plus Ukrainians) to much danger and even the high likelyhood of actual bloodshed.

Thinking the cold war 2.0, as it's now being force-fed onto the peoples of Europe and Eur-Asia, will be a repeat of the low-casualty cold war 1.0, is quite dangerously foolish.

And the politicians who push this onto the peoples of Europe and Eur-Asia, *they* will always stay safe. That makes this a very criminal agenda in my view.
I've been called a traitor (by the fool @flamer84) for advising more reasonable NATO and EU borders, but i'm convinced the real traitors are the politicians and media outlets pushing us into this cold war 2.0


----------



## Declein

peacefan said:


> *I've given the "why" of NATO's expansionism towards the Russian western border some thought,* and I come up with the following theory, which I'd like to bring to the wider world..



It't because those countries wanted to join NATO.As to why they wanted to join NATO, go ask the Russians

Also, it's getting pretty lame seeing you play God with the faith of millions of E Europeans every other thread, while on the other hand you cry for the fate of the brown arctic snail, the polar ice, penguins and other crap

Ps: I suggest you take a vacation to E Europe and explain your "world vision" in detail tot he people you meet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PeaceGen

Declein said:


> It't because those countries wanted to join NATO.As to why they wanted to join NATO, go ask the Russians
> 
> Also, it's getting pretty lame seeing you play God with the faith of millions of E Europeans every other thread, while on the other hand you cry for the fate of the brown arctic snail, the polar ice, penguins and other crap
> 
> Ps: I suggest you take a vacation to E Europe and explain your "world vision" in detail tot he people you meet.



You're basing your argument on a lie found in western media propaganda.

I'd say it's people like you who play God with the faith of millions of E Europeans, rather than me. My aim is to prevent bloodshed, your aim is to "project strength" whilst unaware of the very real danger this brings to these E Europeans (evidenced in the bloodshed in Ukraine that's already taken place).


----------



## Declein

Dude, I'm East European, I don't need the western media to teach me about the perils of this region.

Being at the mercy of Russia ain't a good thing, and won't prevent blood shed, quite the contrary actually. 




peacefan said:


> You're basing your argument on a lie found in western media propaganda.
> 
> I'd say it's people like you who play God with the faith of millions of E Europeans, rather than me. My aim is to prevent bloodshed, your aim is to "project strength" whilst unaware of the very real danger this brings to these E Europeans (evidenced in the bloodshed in Ukraine that's already taken place).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PeaceGen

Declein said:


> Dude, I'm East European, I don't need the western media to teach me about the perils of this region.
> 
> Being at the mercy of Russia ain't a good thing, and won't prevent blood shed, quite the contrary actually.



Romania is EU+NATO, and I can agree with that.

But you're basing your desire to impose/offer EU+NATO membership to the nations on Russia's western border on dated experiences of Russian leadership. Russia's new EEU should be given a new chance to provide an umbralla for the nations on that Russian western border i think. The future does not need to look like the past.

Romania is likely not to experience as much / any bloodshed that results from the NATO expansion onto Russia's western border (Latvia and neighbors + Ukraine) as the peoples in those countries that i think should be denied EU and NATO membership.
That makes people like you guilty of the bloodshed that is likely to continue if this drive to expand NATO as far east as you want. As guilty as the very western politicians and media outlets who are feeding you the "Russia is the aggressor" lies on a daily basis at the moment.


----------



## flamer84

peacefan said:


> Yes, I do put a lot more stock in reports from Russians and eastern-Ukrainians about what actually happened in Ukraine than what the constant stream of EU and NATO propaganda on the subject wants me to believe.
> 
> As for my IQ, i did an IQ test about a year ago. Never done any IQ test training games btw, and i ended up with 128 IQ. :p
> What's your score, mr i'm-so-smart-i-wanna-label-all-those-who-disagree-with-me-traitors-and-see-them-killed?




Yes you're so smart that you've thanked LordTyrannus post .You do realize that he's the guy coming here once in a while,sometimes saying he's a GRU agent,sometimes working for the Illuminati,or just claiming that he has no legs,hands but still can see the Apocalypse.LOL...Kudos to you Einstein.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

flamer84 said:


> Yes you're so smart that you've thanked LordTyrannus post .You do realize that he's the guy coming here once in a while,sometimes saying he's a GRU agent,sometimes working for the Illuminati,or just claiming that he has no legs,hands but still can see the Apocalypse.LOL...Kudos to you Einstein.



Never saw him before, gave him the benefit of the doubt.

Now go do that IQ test. I wanna know your score, mr moron-who-cant-even-stay-ontopic.. :p


----------



## flamer84

peacefan said:


> Never saw him before, gave him the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Now go do that IQ test. I wanna know your score, mr moron-who-cant-even-stay-ontopic.. :p




On topic: I bet you had/have a granddad who was jumping with joy somewhere in Rotterdam back than in 1938 when Czechoslovakia was sacrificed for "peace".Ofc,2 years later he was probably crying when ze Jermans visited.

Now,with that huge IQ of yours you could open a history book and see how good apeasement worked out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

flamer84 said:


> On topic: I bet you had/have a granddad who was jumping with joy somewhere in Rotterdam back than in 1938 when Czechoslovakia was sacrificed for "peace".Ofc,2 years later he was probably crying when ze Jermans visited.
> 
> Now,with that huge IQ of yours you could open a history book and see how good apeasement worked out.



I wouldn't call my proposed borders for EU and NATO (no Latvia and neighbors, no Ukraine) appeasement.


----------



## flamer84

peacefan said:


> I wouldn't call my proposed borders for EU and NATO (no Latvia and neighbors, no Ukraine) appeasement.




Ofcourse,it will also be called betrayal seeing that Latvia is allready in the EU/NATO and the people of Ukraine were led to believe that the West stands behind their freedom aspirations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

flamer84 said:


> Ofcourse,it will also be called betrayal seeing that Latvia is allready in the EU/NATO and the people of Ukraine were led to believe that the West stands behind their freedom aspirations.



Well it's time to come clean about our western lies to these people then ain't it? Probably overdue even.


----------



## flamer84

peacefan said:


> Well it's time to come clean about our western lies to these people then ain't it? Probably overdue even.



Not really,those aren't lies when Latvia is allready in.It would be much simpler to root out the traitors who advocate surrender...like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

flamer84 said:


> Not really,those aren't lies when Latvia is allready in.It would be much simpler to root out the traitors who advocate surrender...like you.



What's simple is peacefully handing over those countries to Russia's EEU, with the possibility of them also having friendly ties to the EU.

You continue to call me a traitor for advocating *reasonable borders* for the EU and NATO, and you're even calling for my death in public, or aren't you?


----------



## flamer84

peacefan said:


> What's simple is peacefully handing over those countries to Russia's EEU, with the possibility of them also having friendly ties to the EU.
> 
> You continue to call me a traitor for advocating *reasonable borders* for the EU and NATO, and you're even calling for my death in public, or aren't you?




You're advocating giving millions "away to Russia".Do you know how many Balts were slaughtered by the Russians ? Do you know that their country's ethnic composition was changed by bringing Russian colonists in their lands in cattle wagons while the natives were purged ? The same in Moldova.My grandparents escaped by running to Romania in 1940.

And you're now saying that they should relive this trauma all over again over some idiotic ideea of so called peace you had.You think that in the face of such situation when you're calling for millions of native fellow Europeans to be traded like cattle i care for you ? Ofcourse you need to be silenced .You've got some nerve there traitor,whining about being threathened while you want to eliminate millions.You're nothing but a far left mass murderer just like Stalin ..

The only nutjob in here is you.

I'm pretty sure you don't even know where Latvia is on the map nor its history or its geopolitic situation.Leftists idiots like you only know to corrupt Western societies from within while the outside world only becomes stronger.Why the hell isn't Russia or the rest of the world disarming like what you're asking from Europe.How the hell will our way of life be defended if your lowly ilk got its ways and we would be disarmed ? You have no answers for this,you only have fairy tales and a Che Guevara poster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

flamer84 said:


> You're advocating giving millions "away to Russia".Do you know how many Balts were slaughtered by the Russians ? Do you know that their country's ethnic composition was changed by bringing Russian colonists in their lands in cattle wagons while the natives were purged ? The same in Moldova.My grandparents escaped by running to Romania in 1940.
> 
> And you're now saying that they should relive this trauma all over again over some idiotic ideea of so called peace you had.You think that in the face of such situation when you're calling for millions of native fellow Europeans to be traded like cattle i care for you ? Ofcourse you need to be silenced .You've got some nerve there traitor,whining about being threathened while you want to eliminate millions.You're nothing but a far left mass murderer just like Stalin ..
> 
> The only nutjob in here is you.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you don't even know where Latvia is on the map nor its history or its geopolitic situation.Leftists idiots like you only know to corrupt Western societies from within while the outside world only becomes stronger.Why the hell isn't Russia or the rest of the world disarming like what you're asking from Europe.How the hell will our way of life be defended if your lowly ilk got its ways and we would be disarmed ? You have no answers for this,you only have fairy tales and a Che Guevara poster.



Well well, it seems *you* have adopted the very methods that forced your parents to move to Romania, those of oppression and the desire to kill political opponents.
If you're going to defend freedom as you claim you want, you might want to start by respecting freedom of speech and debate. Calling for your debate opponent's death is a no-no. Fortunately i have zero reason to fear you.

And where did i say I wanted NATO or the EU or the US to "be weak" as you claim and think that I do?
I never did. I advocate a reasonable defense budget (one that doesnt steal from education or healthcare or elderly care, as we see happening in western europe since the start of the war on terror), and a reasonable foreign policy.

You in your hatred and fear of Russia, claim that the new EEU of today's Russian leaders is going to be as bad as the Soviet's worst days. I claim that results of the past do not indicate what the future will bring, and that this EEU should be given a fair chance to work peacefully and even semi-democratically. So your claim of me handing over "millions to tyranny" is total bullshit dude, you're more of a tyrrant yourself than i ever saw from Putin and his leadership.


----------



## flamer84

peacefan said:


> Well well, it seems *you* have adopted the very methods that forced your parents to move to Romania, those of oppression and the desire to kill political opponents.
> If you're going to defend freedom as you claim you want, you might want to start by respecting freedom of speech and debate. Calling for your debate opponent's death is a no-no. Fortunately i have zero reason to fear you.
> 
> And where did i say I wanted NATO or the EU or the US to "be weak" as you claim and think that I do?
> I never did. I advocate a reasonable defense budget (one that doesnt steal from education or healthcare or elderly care, as we see happening in western europe since the start of the war on terror), and a reasonable foreign policy.
> 
> You in your hatred and fear of Russia, claim that the new EEU of today's Russian leaders is going to be as bad as the Soviet's worst days. I claim that results of the past do not indicate what the future will bring, and that this EEU should be given a fair chance to work peacefully and even semi-democratically. So your claim of me handing over "millions to tyranny" is total bullshit dude, you're more of a tyrrant yourself than i ever saw from Putin and his leadership.




Listen idiot,i know you're stupid and all but never presume to know why my grandparents fled to Romania.Shove your fairy tales up where the sun don't shine,they've fled because their land was invaded by the Red hordes who butchered and took Romanians to Siberia.Their plight is not to be triffled by a retard 70 years later.You know 0,you are 0.

Yes,the EEU should work peacefully but how peacefull is to *give them nations that don't want to be associated with them ? You moron ,you're even contradicting your own theory !
*
Putin is silencing dissent,imprisoning journalists,political oponents and an idiot like you sees him as a benevolent leader.I say your kind should go to Moscow and live there,leave the Europeans who want to be here,like the Baltic states,to stay .They'll stay anyway,nobody takes your retarded "proposals" seriously anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

flamer84 said:


> Listen idiot,i know you're stupid and all but never presume to know why my grandparents fled to Romania.Shove your fairy tales up where the sun don't shine,they've fled because their land was invaded by the Red hordes who butchered and took Romanians to Siberia.Their plight is not to be triffled by a retard 70 years later.You know 0,you are 0.
> 
> Yes,the EEU should work peacefully but how peacefull is to *give them nations that don't want to be associated with them ? You moron ,you're even contradicting your own theory !
> *


*
*
Let me teach you a valuable lesson about democratic debate.
When you want to deny a claim i made (that the votes in those nations - Latvia and neighbors + Ukraine, have been manipulated for years by US and EU influences) - you should ask me to provide evidence. Not continue the debate as if i never made such a claim.



> Putin is silencing dissent,imprisoning journalists,political oponents and an idiot like you sees him as a benevolent leader.I say your kind should go to Moscow and live there,leave the Europeans who want to be here,like the Baltic states,to stay .They'll stay anyway,nobody takes your retarded "proposals" seriously anyway.



I'm fine exactly where I am dude.

As for Putin imprisoning journalists and political opponents, that is not our way I agree. Most of the imprisoned tried to mock Putin in massmedia, more severely than western politicians are ever mocked by our media (over here we just fire the journalist and make sure he/she can never work in media again - which to a person with a family could be worse than jailtime)..
The state leaders will always try to stay in power, they call it "securing the stability of the state" - and given how those who resort to mocking and lying about leaders are worse leaders than the ones securing that stability of state - there's significant merit in the logic of "securing the stability of the state".


----------



## flamer84

peacefan said:


> Let me teach you a valuable lesson about democratic debate.
> When you want to deny a claim i made (that the votes in those nations - Latvia and neighbors + Ukraine, have been manipulated for years by US and EU influences) - you should ask me to provide evidence. Not continue the debate as if i never made such a claim.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine exactly where I am dude.
> 
> As for Putin imprisoning journalists and political opponents, that is not our way I agree. Most of the imprisoned tried to mock Putin in massmedia, more severely than western politicians are ever mocked by our media (over here we just fire the journalist and make sure he/she can never work in media again - which to a person with a family could be worse than jailtime)..
> The state leaders will always try to stay in power, they call it "securing the stability of the state" - and given how those who resort to mocking and lying about leaders are worse leaders than the ones securing that stability of state - there's significant merit in the logic of "securing the stability of the state".



In another thread about Kashmir you're arguing for a referendum to decide to whome it belongs while in here you're arguing for "nations to be simply be given away" on the pretext that they're "brainwashed" but an idiot like you knows better.

So,not only that you're an idiot,you don't know basic history,you're a traitor but you're also a DOUBLE FACED HYPOCRITE arguing for 2 kinds of solutions to the same problem.Oh,how easy is for a leftist nutjob to sell into slavery his fellow Europeans while asking democratic solutions for others.

Well,tough luck for you weirdo,you don't decide the faith of Europeans but your attitude will be dully noted for future reference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

flamer84 said:


> In another thread about Kashmir you're arguing for a referendum to decide to whome it belongs while in here you're arguing for "nations to be simply be given away" on the pretext that they're "brainwashed" but an idiot like you knows better.
> 
> So,not only that you're an idiot,you don't know basic history,you're a traitor but you're also a DOUBLE FACED HYPOCRITE arguing for 2 kinds of solutions to the same problem.Oh,how easy is for a leftist nutjob to sell into slavery his fellow Europeans while asking democratic solutions for others.
> 
> Well,tough luck for you weirdo,you don't decide the faith of Europeans but your attitude will be dully noted for future reference.



You simply won't ask for the evidence to my claim of E-European votes being manipulated then eh? Continue the debate as if i never made such a claim, and basing your "DOUBLE FACED HYPOCRITE" label on that..?

I hope the average reader on defence.pk has more common sense than you.


----------



## flamer84

peacefan said:


> You simply won't ask for the evidence to my claim of E-European votes being manipulated then eh? Continue the debate as if i never made such a claim, and basing your "DOUBLE FACED HYPOCRITE" label on that..?
> 
> I hope the average reader on defence.pk has more common sense than you.




You could just present it anyway you know .Just for laughs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

flamer84 said:


> You could just present it anyway you know .Just for laughs.



For laughs? Where would you see our debate continuing after I do prove it? You did state your entire rant about how those disputed nations should be "protected" by NATO, AND that i'm a traitor worthy for the gallows treatment, based on this you know.. Take some responsibility for your words. It's that free-democratic way you claim you value so much.


----------



## flamer84

peacefan said:


> For laughs? Where would you see our debate continuing after I do prove it? You did state your entire rant about how those disputed nations should be "protected" by NATO, AND that i'm a traitor worthy for the gallows treatment, based on this you know.. Take some responsibility for your words. It's that free-democratic way you claim you value so much.



Ok,enough with the chit chat,i grow tired of you.Present the "evidence".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

flamer84 said:


> Ok,enough with the chit chat,i grow tired of you.Present the "evidence".



Not before you answer my question. And not before a nap, the evidence won't be easy to find (but i do think i'll find it).


----------



## flamer84

peacefan said:


> Not before you answer my question. And not before a nap, the evidence won't be easy to find (but i do think i'll find it).




LOL ,You've previously stated you had evidence,now it's not easy to find.That 126 IQ is sure failing you alot these days.I can't answer questions to "hypothetic evidence which you claim to have".

Ok,hack the CIA records and come back here again.

A nap ? It's like 11-12 in the afternoon in the Netherlands,what are you ? 10 years old ?

Did mommy made you hot chocolate before tucking you in bed ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

flamer84 said:


> LOL ,You've previously stated you had evidence,now it's not easy to find.That 126 IQ is sure failing you alot these days.I can't answer questions to "hypothetic evidence which you claim to have".
> 
> Ok,hack the CIA records and come back here again.
> 
> A nap ? It's like 11-12 in the afternoon in the Netherlands,what are you ? 10 years old ?
> 
> Did mommy made you hot chocolate before tucking you in bed ?



Trying to turn this into a personal attack?... Jeez, i should've seen that one coming.
But never mind, my personal habits are irrelevant to this discussion and quite accepted in my region for someone who is his own boss.

And yes there is evidence, and no i don't have to hack anyone's computer to retrieve it.
It's just another very-thorough google search.

I'll present the evidence, and then see if you can admit defeat in debate. If you don't then retract your claim that i'm a traitor and your repeated calls for my death, well, you end up on my permanent shitlist.


----------



## flamer84

peacefan said:


> I'll present the evidence, and then see if you can admit defeat in debate. If you don't then retract your claim that i'm a traitor and your repeated calls for my death, well, *you end up on my permanent shitlist*



Well that's scary.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

flamer84 said:


> Well that's scary.....



Something has come up that I take serious, but some people like @flamer84 might consider reason to ridicule me. Then again, I don't care much for flamer's unevolved opinions.

Ran into this article via facebook : Hollywood and The CIA: A Dark Marriage Revealed | Wake Up World
I quote from this article : 


> When the skeletal remains of Hollywood screenwriter Gary Devore were found strapped into his Ford Explorer submerged beneath the California Aqueduct in 1998 it brought an end to one of America’s most high-profile missing person cases.
> 
> “The fact that Devore was on his way to deliver a film script that promised to explain the ‘real reason’ why the US invaded Panama, has long given rise to a slew of conspiracies surrounding the nature of his ‘accidental’ death. It didn’t help that Devore’s hands were missing from the crash scene, along with the script, and that investigators could offer no plausible explanation as to how a car could leave the highway and end up in the position it was found a year after he disappeared.
> 
> “Now the Daily Mail can exclusively reveal that Devore was working with the CIA in Panama and even a White House source concedes his mysterious death bears all the hallmarks of a cover-up.”



As my signature on this forum hints at, i've been cc-ing copies of my opinions and tips to improve the world for all humans to the CIA and the Whitehouse (among other parties) for years, since around 9/11/2001 in fact.

If something as limited exposing the real reasons for the panama invasions by the US is reason enough to kill the exposer, then it stands to reason that exposing the election fraud that i suspect happened in at least Ukraine and possibly Latvia and it's neighbors as well, stands too much risk of getting myself on a CIA kill list.

And while i don't have anything to fear from individuals posting on this forum, it would be easy for an organisation like the CIA to get me killed - and get away with it.
I may have some friends in the CIA - i dont know really - but they won't be able to protect me from the killers within the CIA.

My top priority in life is to remain alive and grow old so that i may stay useful to the world, to the innocents without desire for power over others who too often end up as 'unavoidable collateral damage'.
I also have some personal goals (growing my business) that i want to achieve, which can't be done while dead.

So in light of this, i'm going to stop posting politics entirely for a while.

There are forces at work in the world that want to prolong the war on terror, reboot the cold war between the US+EU and Russia, and most discpicably - continue/enlarge the food- and water-crisis that too many humans suffer under.

This small bit of news that i'm thankful a facebook stream pointed me towards, changes a whole lot. Freedom of speech is not just restricted by moderator powers combined with fragile nasty egos (not on defence.pk - one of the main reasons i have been posting here), it has lethal risks.

Let's see if the powers that be allow me to make significant sums of money. Based on their other actions and the news of the years while i make such money, I might continue what I did here so far, or I might work on my project to solve the food- and water-crisis. Maybe both.

But if the traitors to world peace (in the cia, nsa, governments, media, business world) claim that the people who expose their evil plots are the traitors and worthy of death without trial, then there can be no real change to the fate of the men, women and children who are the future's "unavoidable collateral damage". Not by freedom of speech at least.
Violent resistance from the civilian world against these evil elements in our governing social circles is futile as well, so i'll be looking for alternate options. Becoming a popular rich business man might be a requirement to continue my work.

On the upside, i wont have to deal with the stupidity of the likes of flamer84 and those crazy Indians who troll this forum anymore for a while. I can now focus on my business, in actual total prolonged silence this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

peacefan said:


> Something has come up that I take serious, but some people like @flamer84 might consider reason to ridicule me. Then again, I don't care much for flamer's unevolved opinions.
> 
> Ran into this article via facebook : Hollywood and The CIA: A Dark Marriage Revealed | Wake Up World
> I quote from this article :
> 
> 
> As my signature on this forum hints at, i've been cc-ing copies of my opinions and tips to improve the world for all humans to the CIA and the Whitehouse (among other parties) for years, since around 9/11/2001 in fact.
> 
> If something as limited exposing the real reasons for the panama invasions by the US is reason enough to kill the exposer, then it stands to reason that exposing the election fraud that i suspect happened in at least Ukraine and possibly Latvia and it's neighbors as well, stands too much risk of getting myself on a CIA kill list.
> 
> And while i don't have anything to fear from individuals posting on this forum, it would be easy for an organisation like the CIA to get me killed - and get away with it.
> I may have some friends in the CIA - i dont know really - but they won't be able to protect me from the killers within the CIA.
> 
> My top priority in life is to remain alive and grow old so that i may stay useful to the world, to the innocents without desire for power over others who too often end up as 'unavoidable collateral damage'.
> I also have some personal goals (growing my business) that i want to achieve, which can't be done while dead.
> 
> So in light of this, i'm going to stop posting politics entirely for a while.
> 
> There are forces at work in the world that want to prolong the war on terror, reboot the cold war between the US+EU and Russia, and most discpicably - continue/enlarge the food- and water-crisis that too many humans suffer under.
> 
> This small bit of news that i'm thankful a facebook stream pointed me towards, changes a whole lot. Freedom of speech is not just restricted by moderator powers combined with fragile nasty egos (not on defence.pk - one of the main reasons i have been posting here), it has lethal risks.
> 
> Let's see if the powers that be allow me to make significant sums of money. Based on their other actions and the news of the years while i make such money, I might continue what I did here so far, or I might work on my project to solve the food- and water-crisis. Maybe both.
> 
> But if the traitors to world peace (in the cia, nsa, governments, media, business world) claim that the people who expose their evil plots are the traitors and worthy of death without trial, then there can be no real change to the fate of the men, women and children who are the future's "unavoidable collateral damage". Not by freedom of speech at least.
> Violent resistance from the civilian world against these evil elements in our governing social circles is futile as well, so i'll be looking for alternate options. Becoming a popular rich business man might be a requirement to continue my work.
> 
> On the upside, i wont have to deal with the stupidity of the likes of flamer84 and those crazy Indians who troll this forum anymore for a while. I can now focus on my business, in actual total prolonged silence this time.




LOL 

You buddy are what in medical terms is refered to as "straightjacket material".


----------



## haviZsultan

> NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg said Friday the units in Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland, Bulgaria and Romania will be the first of their kind there.



What is this idea of aligning with USA which has given nothing to the world but more and more wars? Is this good for the said countries?


----------



## A1Kaid

haviZsultan said:


> What is this idea of aligning with USA which has given nothing to the world but more and more wars? Is this good for the said countries?



These countries want to ally with NATO in order to have some powerful guarantor and bulwark against Russia because their sovereignty is threatened by Russia. If they don't ally they could easily be annexed like Crimea, if they do ally then they are taking a stand and will at least have some extent of protection from NATO.


----------



## Hindustani78

A1Kaid said:


> These countries want to ally with NATO in order to have some powerful guarantor and bulwark against Russia because their sovereignty is threatened by Russia. If they don't ally they could easily be annexed like Crimea, if they do ally then they are taking a stand and will at least have some extent of protection from NATO.



Yes , here its more about freedom, territorial integrity and sovereignty. Russian Federation can annex all these countries but these countries will fight for thier freedom by any means.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Declein

peacefan said:


> Romania is EU+NATO, and I can agree with that.
> 
> But you're basing your desire to impose/offer EU+NATO membership to the nations on Russia's western border on dated experiences of Russian leadership. Russia's new EEU should be given a new chance to provide an umbralla for the nations on that Russian western border i think. The future does not need to look like the past.
> 
> Romania is likely not to experience as much / any bloodshed that results from the NATO expansion onto Russia's western border (Latvia and neighbors + Ukraine) as the peoples in those countries that i think should be denied EU and NATO membership.
> That makes people like you guilty of the bloodshed that is likely to continue if this drive to expand NATO as far east as you want. As guilty as the very western politicians and media outlets who are feeding you the "Russia is the aggressor" lies on a daily basis at the moment.



This is silly ...you're putting the blame for any bloodshed on the party that defends itself, and it's backers who facilitate this, and not on the aggressor. 
Russia does not have any legitimate claims on Ukraine or the Baltics. Those countries aren't Russia's to do as it pleases as there are literally millions of people ready to fight in order to maintain their identity.

Your post is akin to something like this: a rabid bear is stalking you - you have a gun, but decide to throw it away as it would provoke the bear.Furthermore, you blame the guy who gave you the gun because it provoked the bear....


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.nato.int/cps/en/natohq/news_118043.htm

“_NATO is adapting to the challenges we face. We are more than doubling the size of the NATO Response Force from 13,000 to 30,000,_” the Secretary General said. He added that the Alliance is also creating a new 5,000-strong quick reaction Spearhead Force. Mr. Stoltenberg noted that in 2016, Spain will be the first Ally to lead the Spearhead Force. He called Spain’s leadership “_a strong signal of NATO solidarity_” and proof that “_Europeans are taking responsibility for their own security._”

“_We cannot take our security for granted,_” the Secretary General said. “_Security is the basis of everything we have: our prosperity, our values, our open societies_.”

While in Madrid, Secretary General Stoltenberg is also meeting separately with Defence Minister Pedro Morenés Eulate.


----------



## Hindustani78

Runway Run 2015 to be held at Šiauliai Airbase - EN.DELFI




*On 28 March, the Air Base of the Lithuanian Air Force at Šiauliai will host a run on an airbase track, Runway Run 2015, Lithuania's Ministry of National Defence said.*

The event marks the 25th anniversary of the restoration of Lithuania's statehood and the 11th anniversary of Lithuania's NATO accession.

Allied and Lithuanian military personnel, Italian and Polish troops currently guarding the Baltic airspace, the US military deployed in Lithuania, personnel working at embassies of NATO member states, representatives of Estonian and Latvian air forces, military and civilian representatives of Lithuania's national defence system, members of the Lithuanian Amateur Runners Association, and others wishing, will be running on the runway of the airbase at the event.

After the event participants will be invited for military-style tea, refreshments and an entertaining concert of the Lithuanian National Defence Volunteer Force Big Band. Everyone who will run the 3-kilometre distance successfully will be presented with keepsakes on aerial theme.


The best runners' team (military unit and civilian organisation) will be awarded with a special prize of the Minister of National Defence.

Participants will be able to view the fighter jets protecting the Baltic skies and a display of weaponry used at the Lithuanian Land Force.

Partners of Runway Run 2015 are the Lithuanian Amateur Runners Association and the City Council of Šiauliai.

Cabinet Tables Bill for Stationing of NATO Battalion in Bulgaria - Novinite.com - Sofia News Agency

March 13, 2015, Friday // 20:47

The government tabled to parliament a bill for the stationing of *NATO* *battalion* on Bulgarian territory.

The bill, which was adopted at the sitting of the Council of Ministers on Wednesday, was tabled in the last minutes of the parliament's working day on Friday, daily Sega reports.

The bill is entitled ratification of the Garrison Support Arrangement (*GSA*) between *Bulgaria*, represented by its *Defence* Ministry, and the Supreme Headquarters Allied Powers Europe (*SHAPE*).


The bill concerns the maintenance of Communication and Information Systems (*CIS*) Deployable Communications Module (*DCM*), 2nd *NATO* Signal *Battalion* (*2NSB*).

This comes after it was announced that *NATO* is to station a command and control centre in *Bulgaria*'s capital Sofia as well as a ship command centre near the seaside city of Varna.


----------



## Hindustani78

The exercise period of the Baltic countries after completing their shift US forces rotate your soldiers with military equipment by road back to their permanent deployment in Germany.

Heavy machine guns, Browning M2HB, MK 19 grenade launchers and GMG automatic weapons G-36 and M4, light and medium machine guns FN MAG, M240L, M249, pistols, Glock-17


----------



## Hindustani78

..:: en.mon.gov.pl :: News / Latest News - NATO Force Integration Unit in Poland ::..

NATO Force Integration Unit (NFIU), responsible for realisation of strengthening NATO in Eastern Europe and in Poland, will be created in Bydgoszcz.




On Friday, March 13th, Deputy Prime Minister, Minister of National Defence Tomasz Siemoniak visited Training and Doctrine Centre in Bydgoszcz in connection with preparations for creating the NFIU. According to NATO summit in Newport resolutions, the unit is to be formed in Poland as an element of so called "spearhead" - Very High Readiness Joint Task Force (VJTF). 

The role of NATO Force Integration Units, which according to NATO Defence Ministers will be created in six countries: Poland, Bulgaria, Romania, Estonia, Lithuania and Latvia, will be to cooperate in case of the possible NATO forces translocation in Europe. The units will be coordinating exercises, make common planning and if necessary, facilitate receiving VJTF on the territory of their state. The NFIU unit will be composed of staff from both the host nation and from other NATO countries. 

Deploying the NFIU in chosen countries for the needs of VJTF is an implementation of the Readiness Action Plan (RAP) which is to be a response to challenges for common security. The plan was adopted at NATO summit in Newport in September 2014. 

The Deputy Prime Minister stated that locating the NFIU in Bydgoszcz is a good decision as Bydgoszcz the second biggest garrison in Poland. The NATO Force Integration Unit will start its activity in mid-April 2015.













*********************
..:: en.mon.gov.pl :: News / Latest News - Talks of Defence Ministers of Poland and Spain ::..
Deputy Prime Minister Tomasz Siemoniak and Defence Minister Pedro Morenés Eulate, in the context of creating the "spearhead", stressed the important role of NATO Force Integration Units (NFIU) which will be responsible for executing the allied augmentation in Eastern Europe. One of such units is currently being created in Poland.

During the meeting the Ministers also talked about matters connected with the role of MNC NE in Szczecin which will be an important element of the "spearhead".

Discussing bilateral cooperation Minister Tomasz Siemoniak thanked Spanish Defence Minister for cooperation of the *Air Forces of both countries in usage of C-130 CASA transport aircraft.*

Defining areas of future cooperation the Ministers paid attention to further development of cooperation of Air Forces, Navy, Special Forces and Military Police. Referring to cooperation within NATO and the EU the officials declared close cooperation at preparing standpoints and projects which will be discussed at NATO and the EU Defence Ministers meetings.

Moreover, the talks concerned preparations for the forthcoming summit of European Council and NATO summit in Warsaw. The Ministers discussed the situation in Ukraine, threats emanating from Islamic State and terrorism in North Africa - Libya.


----------



## Asmar Hussain

.... Asia also needs a force like NATO .........


----------



## Hindustani78

US „Black Hawk in Vilnius, Lithuania.






United States Air Force in Estonia. 20 March 2015






\


----------



## Hindustani78

United States Army in Estonia. March 21 2015


----------



## Hindustani78

Soldiers of the U.S. Army 2nd Cavalry Regiment deployed in Estonia as a part of the U.S. military's Operation Atlantic Resolve, during the ''Dragoon Ride'' exercise move past Liepupe March 22, 2015.

Credit: Reuters/Ints Kalnins





*
U.S. soldiers will present equipment and weaponry displays in towns and cities of Lithuania as they are headed back to their permanent station in Germany*


----------



## Hindustani78

U.S. troops drive in Eastern Europe to show defense readiness

WARSAW, Poland — A U.S. Army infantry convoy is driving through eastern Europe seeking to provide reassurance to a region concerned that the conflict between Russian-backed rebels and government forces in Ukraine threatens its security.

The U.S. "Dragoon Ride" convoy is attracting interest and greetings from people along its route. It started last week from Estonia and passed through Latvia and Lithuania before entering Poland on Monday.

Flying U.S. flags, dozens of Stryker and other armored vehicles from the 3rd Squadron of the 2nd Cavalry Regiment are driving down the roads on their way back to base in Vilseck, Germany. They took part in the Atlantic Resolve exercise that shows NATO's readiness to defend its members. They will stop in some Polish towns to meet local residents.

The move comes at a time when Poland is stepping up its own defenses by calling thousands of reservists for urgent military training and by hosting major NATO and international exercises this year. Also Monday, Canadian and Polish troops held exercises at a test range in Drawsko Pomorskie, in the northeast.

Bordering Ukraine and Russia, Poland says it has trust in NATO's collective security guarantees but it also harbors bad memories of defense alliances with Britain and France that failed when Nazi Germany invaded in 1939.

Adviser to the defense minister, Gen. Boguslaw Pacek, recently stressed that NATO expects its members to also build their own defenses.

In an apparent reference to Russia, Pacek said that the U.S. convoy is a sign to "those in the East" that NATO is strong and united.

Meanwhile, Poland is practicing mobilization by calling on hundreds of reservists to immediately show up for military training. In total, some 12,000 reservists are to go through various forms of training this year.


Members of U.S. Army’s 2nd Cavalry Regiment ride on an armored vehicle March 23 during the Dragoon Ride military exercise in Salociai, Lithuania. The troops began the trek on March 21 and will travel through Lithuania, The Czech Republic and onto Germany by April 1 in an exercise designed to reinforce America's allies. 




Men and women from Iron Troop, 3rd Squadron, 2nd Cavalry Regiment receive a mission briefing on March 21 at an airfield in Estonia prior to setting off on their 1,800-mile drive to Vilseck, Germany. (Photo: NATO)




A young Estonian child meets members of the U.S. military police on March 21. (Photo: NATO)




A gunner sits atop an armored Humvee, one of several other vehicles joining the Dragoon Ride on March 21. (Photo: NATO)




A convoy of Strykers pulled over at the side of the road on March 21 in Estonia for routine checks. (Photo: NATO)


----------



## Hindustani78

1st Lt. Katrina Andrews, 615th Military Police Company, is interviewed by Estonian Army public information soldiers on March 21. (Photo: Sgt. 1st Class Joel Quebec/Army)




A couple show their support of NATO and the U.S. as hundreds of citizens turned out on March 21 to see a static display of 2nd Cavalry Regiment Stryker vehicles during Dragoon Ride. (Photo: Sgt. 1st Class Joel Quebec/Army)




Men from Iron Troop, 3rd Squadron, 2nd Cavalry Regiment pose by their Strykers on March 22 at a static display near the town of Jelgavkrasti, Latvia. (Photo: NATO)




Stryker vehicles of the U.S. Army's 2nd Cavalry Regiment roll down the highway March 22 during Operation Dragoon Ride in Riga, Latvia. (Photo: Oksana Dzadan/AP)




U.S. Army Capt. Michael Duncan smiles in front of a Stryker vehicle March 22 during Dragoon Ride in Riga, Latvia. (Photo: Oksana Dzadan/AP)




Stryker vehicles of the U.S. Army’s 2nd Cavalry Regiment roll down the highway March 22 during Dragoon Ride in Riga, Latvia. (Photo: Oksana Dzadan/AP)


----------



## Hindustani78

A Latvian soldier stands atop his Humvee on March 22 at a static display in Riga, Latvia. (Photo: NATO)




A Latvian soldier shows his gun to a young boy March 22 during Dragoon Ride in Riga, Latvia. (Photo: Oksana Dzadan/AP)




1st Lt. Stephanie Hasenfus, 515th Transportation Company, Baumholder, Germany, talks to a young girl on March 22 in Tapa, Estonia. (Photo: U.S. Army)





A member of U.S.Army’s 2nd Cavalry Regiment meets with local residents on March 23 on a Stryker vehicle during Dragoon Ride in Salociai, Lithuania. (Photo: Mindaugas Kulbis/AP)




A member of U.S. Army’s 2nd Cavalry Regiment poses for photo with an unidentified mother and child atop a U.S. Stryker military vehicle March 23 during Dragoon Ride in Salociai. (Photo: Mindaugas Kulbis/AP)




A member of U.S. Army’s 2nd Cavalry Regiment shows a gun to a woman March 23 during Dragoon Ride in Salociai, Lithuania. (Photo: Mindaugas Kulbis/AP)




A member of U.S. Army’s 2nd Cavalry Regiment shows a gun to a young boy on a Stryker vehicle March 23 during Dragoon Ride in Salociai. (Photo: Mindaugas Kulbis/AP)


----------



## Hindustani78

United States military in Poland

24 March 2015


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Superboy

Do American soldiers even speak Lithuanian? I'm guessing not.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Do American soldiers even speak Lithuanian? I'm guessing not.



United States soldiers communicate in English.


----------



## Hindustani78

NATO commander says military convoy in Czech Republic sends reassuring message - watch on - uatoday.tv
Mar. 31, 2015

Convoy crosses Czech Republic following NATO exercises in Eastern Europe



NATO's top military commander General Philip Breedlove has said an armoured vehicles convoy travelling by road in the Czech Republic sent a message of reassurance. Speaking in Romania, Breedlove said he and NATO are ready to defend against Russian beligerence.

*Philip Breedlove, NATO Commander, US European Command:* _"Crowds have come out to welcome these soldiers and their vehicle. They return home. So, it's been a good message of reassurance, a good message to our nations, and we were able to exercise some skills that we haven't exercised in quite some time."_

Breedlove said a decision on *whether Romania would host heavy military equipment from NATO* will soon be made public.

*Philip Breedlove, NATO Commander, US European Command:* _"This decision will be announced very soon, how this all will be accomplished and my expectation is that if Romania is asked to participate, they will do so as they have done in every NATO venture so far."_

Three convoys of American soldiers crossed from Poland into the Czech Republic on Sunday, en route to their home base in Germany.

Around 500 American soldiers were returning from their Baltic NATO exercise Atlantic Resolve. The exercise is intended as a demonstration of support for NATO members in Central Europe who may feel threatened after Russia's annexation of Crimea and what NATO said was the open participation of Russian troops in the Ukraine conflict.


----------



## Hindustani78

140 Portugal soldiers on NATO mission 31 March 2015

Roughly 140 reconnaissance personnel will be training in joint exercises with scouts of the Lithuanian Land Force. Members of the Portuguese reconnaissance company arrived via Kaunas International Airport while roughly 40 units of military materiel will arrive via Klaipėda Seaport in the nearest while.

The Portuguese military contingent is also bringing roughly 40 military vehicles, including Pandur II and Chaimite armoured infantry and reconnaissance vehicles, military ATVs and trucks. The vehicles will be redeployed from Klaipėda to the Mechanised Infantry Brigade Iron Wolf in Rukla. For security purposes the column will be escorted by the Lithuanian Military Police and Road Police on its way.

Lithuania is providing Host Nation Support for the allied forces deployed in its territory in full, i.e. lodging, food supply, and other types of logistic support.




















Lithuanian American soldier exercises on Abrams Tanks.31 MARCH


----------



## Hindustani78

..:: en.mon.gov.pl :: News / Latest News - Ukrainian instructors will be trained in Poland ::..


As Deputy Prime Minister, Minister of National Defence Tomasz Siemoniak announced, Poles will take part in training of Ukrainian instructors. The training will be conducted within NATO program DEEP Ukraine.


Poland participates in NATO program of reforming Ukrainian military education DEEP (Defence Education Enhancement Program) together with a few other NATO member states. The objective of the program is to adjust Ukrainian military education to NATO standards.

It was established, in agreement with Ukraine and NATO representatives, on 25-26 March 2015 that three different courses for instructors training Ukrainian NCOs will be conducted in training centres in Poland. First such training will take place in June, next one in September and October. Ukraine declared that about 50 people will participate in them.

The activities realised within the NATO program are aimed at preparing instructors, with the use of Polish training resources, according to NATO standards. During one of the courses Ukrainians will be acquainted with the system of functioning of NCO corps in Polish Armed Forces.

The courses will be carried out in "train the trainers" formula and will enable preparing a group of Ukrainian instructors. It is also considered to organise courses on psychological aid.

All the trainings of Ukrainian instructors will be financed by NATO and Ministry of National Defence. Similar courses will also be organised by other NATO member states.


----------



## Hindustani78

* A-10 Warthogs engaging dummy targets in Romania*
*Apr. 2, 2015, 5:11 PM*

*Twelve US Air Force A-10 Thunderbolt II jets assigned to the 354th Expeditionary Fighter Squadron involved in a theater security package deployment in Eastern Europe have arrived at Campia Turzii, Romania.*

*



*
*



*


*



*

*



*
*



*

*



*
*The US and Romanian air forces are conducting joint training aimed to strengthen interoperability and demonstrate the countries' shared commitment to the security and stability of Europe amid tensions with Russia. The exercise is not far from Ukraine, Crimea, and Moldova.







*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

NATO jets in Lithuania alerted by Russian fighter-jet - EN.DELFI
BNS
Tuesday, April 7, 2015

*Fighter-jets of the NATO air policing mission in Šiauliai, northern Lithuania, were scrambled on Monday to identify and accompany a Russian jet that was flying with its transponder switched off.*




Foto: Reuters/Scanpix
Captain Donatas Suchockis, public relations officer at the Lithuanian Army's Joint Staff, told BNS on Tuesday that the signal about a Su-24 flying close to Russia's Kaliningrad region was received at about 4 p.m.

*"(The aircraft) was flying without a plan or a transponder, it was not in contact," *said Suchockis.

Last week, NATO fighter jets guarding the Baltic skies were scrambled twice to accompany Russian airplanes. On Thursday, they took off from Šiauliai to accompany a Russian transport airplane Il-76 and were scrambled from Estonia to escort another Russian transport plane An-26.


In Lithuania, the air policing mission is carried out by Italian and Polish aviators, with Belgians serving in Poland and Spanish airmen serving in Estonia.

The Alliance's officials maintain that Russian airplanes flying with their transponders switched off constitute a threat to civilian aviation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

soldiers in Stryker armored vehicles arrive at Smardan Training Area, Romania, on March 24. The soldiers, assigned to 2nd Squadron, 2nd Cavalry Regiment, participated in Saber Junction 15, which included 5,000 troops from 17 nations that are NATO allies and partners. Staff Sgt. Opal Vaughn/Army


----------



## Hindustani78

US tanks to participate in combat firing exercise in Lithuania - EN.DELFI

BNS
Wednesday, April 8, 2015


*US troops currently in Lithuania will Wednesday perform the first combat firing with main combat tanks M1A2 Abrams, the Ministry of National Defence said.*




Foto: AFP/Scanpix
The joint exercise of Lithuanian and US troops will last for two days.

The joint shift of US troops who came from their permanent bases in Fort Stewart (US) and Vilseck (Germany) includes approximately 150 soldiers and is equipped with about 20 vehicles, including five M1A2 Abrams tanks.

The equipment of US rotational troops has been moved from the Lithuanian Grand Duke Vaidotas Mechanized Infantry Battalion in Rukla to the General Silvestras Žukauskas training grounds in Pabradė.

In an effort to step up security of the Baltic states, US rotational land forces have been deployed permanently in Lithuania, Latvia and Estonia, as well as Poland since April 2014.


----------



## Hindustani78

*United Kingdom military General Richard Barrons visit to Lithuania.*

*




*

*












*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of National Defence Republic of Lithuania :: News » News Releases
2015.04.09

U.S. soldiers deployed to Lithuania for combined training conducted their first tank live fire exercise on Lithuanian soil with M1A2 Abrams MBTs on April 8 through 9 at the Pabradės Training Area.

The new shift of the rotating U.S. forces, the 2nd Battalion, 1st Brigade Combat Team, 3rd Infantry Division, U.S. Army in Europe, deployed to Lithuania from their home bases in Fort Stewart (Georgia, U.S.), and Vilseck (Germany) The rotation comprises roughly 150 soldiers and roughly 20 vehicles, including five M1A2 Abrams main battle tanks.

At present the materiel of the rotating U.S. forces is moved from the Lithuanian Grand Duke Vaidotas Mechanised Infantry Battalion in Rukla to the General Silvestras Žukauskas Training Area in Pabradė.

The United States of America has been maintaining a persistent presence of rotating land forces on the ground in the Baltic States and Poland since April 2014. The U.S. ground forces Operation Atlantic Resolve led by the U.S. Army in Europe HQ demonstrates U.S. commitment and interoperability with NATO allies in ensuring security the region.


----------



## Hindustani78

A US military fighter jet participates in a NATO Baltic Air Policing Mission practice mission in the Tapa training area, some 70 kilometers (43 miles) southwest of Tallinn, Estonia.


----------



## Hindustani78

April 11 th., On Saturday to be held in Lithuania international exercise Fire thunder 2015 arrives the United States Land Forces 155 mm self-propelled howitzer platoon from 1-41 Field Artillery Battalion. Soldiers exercise brought four artillery systems M109A6 Paladin "and other logistical equipment.

US Army Artillery System "Paladin" - is 155 mm self-propelled artillery cannon armed with a howitzer, which prima time US land forces were introduced back in the 1960s. In Lithuania was shipped already the ninth generation of these weapons models M109A6 Paladin, with a maximum firing range of up to 30 km. One artillery system crew consists of 6 members - commander, shooter, shooter's assistant, driver and 2 






7 April. Latvia, Adazi training ground, started a two-week-long exercises, which is training for duty in 2016 in the NATO Response Force (Eng. NATO Responce Force NRF) assigned to joint Lithuanian, Latvian and Estonian troops compound - BALTBAT battalion.

NRF specially formed trilateral battalion consists of two Estonian Battle Company, and one company each from Latvia and Lithuania, Lithuanian and Estonian anti-tank platoons, Lithuanian mortar platoon, support element and consisting of representatives of all parties headquarters, a total of about 700 soldiers from their Lithuanian soldiers - the 200th

Most of the battalion is Lithuanian contingent of King Mindaugas Battalion hussars.


----------



## Hindustani78

Four M1A2 Abrams tanks with crews from Team Eagle, TF 2-7 IN, 1ABCT, 3ID from Fort Stewart, Ga., fire their 120 mm main guns on Thursday for the first time in Lithuania. Sgt. Uriah Walker/Army





Soldiers from the 2nd Battalion, 1st Brigade Combat Team, 3rd Infantry Division on an M1A2 Abrams battle tank during a military exercise at the Gaiziunu Training Range in Pabrade about 38 miles north of the capital Vilnius, Lithuania, on Thursday. Mindaugas Kulbis/AP


----------



## Hindustani78

Saturday, April 11, 2015

*US Paladin artillery systems were brought to Lithuania on Saturday for the first time for an international exercise.*




Paladin
The system will be used for the Fire Thunder 2015 exercise, which will kick off next week and involve 450 troops from Lithuania, the United States, Poland and Portugal.

Senior Lieutenant Andrius Dilba, public relations officer for the Lithuanian Land Forces, told BNS the artillery systems arrived in Lithuania at about 10:30 a.m. local time on Saturday and are currently being transported from the port city of Klaipėda to training grounds in the Klaipėda district.

A US platoon with four 155mm self-propelled howitzers and logistic equipment has arrived in Lithuania for the training, also bringing four artillery systems, the Defense Ministry said.


According to the press release, the Paladin artillery system of the US Armed Forces was introduced in the US Army in 1960. M109A6 Paladin brought to Lithuania is the ninth-generation model with the maximum firing range of 30km. One artillery system is manned by a crew of six – the commander, the gunner, the gunner’s assistant, the driver and two ammunition loaders.

Organized in Lithuania by the Lithuanian Land Force of the Lithuanian Armed Forces for the third time in a row. The international exercise Fire Thunder is scheduled to start on 24 April.


----------



## Hindustani78

Estonian Drones and Army Pictures





United States Airforce Exercises in Estonia. 
*25-26.03.2015*


----------



## Hindustani78

In the evening of April 14 Federal Minister of Defence Dr Ursula von der Leyen arrived in Lithuania for an official visit. The guest was met by Minister of National Defence Juozas Olekas at Vilnius International Airport.

On April 15 the Ministers will discuss the security situation in the region, Germany’s participation in military exercises held in Lithuania, establishment of the NATO Force Integration Unit (NFIU) in Lithuania, acquisition of weaponry, and other points of Lithuanian-German security and defence cooperation.








Germany will have deployed one company with military equipment in Lithuania by July. It will join the combined training with Lithuanian, U.S. and Portuguese soldiers. Another group of German military personnel will arrive in Lithuania in autumn to take part in Exercise Iron Wolf. The total of over 500 German soldiers is expected to come to Lithuania this year.



“We are genuinely grateful to the Federal Minister of Defence for the attention to our region and will do our best to provide as good training conditions for German soldiers as possible. Political and military support from Germany is an extremely important factor in ensuring our security,” J. Olekas said.



The Defence Ministers also addressed the establishment of the NATO Force Integration Units (NFIUs) and deployment of the NATO Very High Readiness Joint Task Force (VJTF). The German guest informed about her country’s plans to post military personnel to the NFIUs to be established in the Baltic States and other Eastern European countries.



“Ensuring security and defence in the region is not only a concern of NATO allies, but primarily of Lithuania itself. Accordingly, Lithuania began consistently increasing defence financing over the several past years, it is expected to reach 1.46 pct. of GDP next year,” J. Olekas.



According to the Minister of National Defence, one of the priority areas of defence capacity building is increasing the strength of the Lithuanian Land Force.



*“Federal Defence Minister and I discussed the possibility for Lithuania to buy Panzerhaubitze 2000 (PzH 2000) self-propelled artillery systems from Germany and we have received a positive answer. That allows us to begin concrete negotiations in May that, let’s hope, will lead us to acquisition of the so-needed capabilities in the nearest future,”* the Lithuanian Minister of National Defence said.

*Lithuania is also looking into the possibility of acquiring infantry fighting vehicles from a German manufacturer.*

According to J.Olekas, Lithuania is interested in developing joint acquisition projects with Germany so that our soldiers would not only regularly train together but would also use similar weaponry.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of National Defence Republic of Lithuania :: News » News Releases
2015.04.21

On April 22 Distinguished Visitors and Media Day will take place at Exercise Flaming Thunder 2015 at the General Silvestras Žukauskas Training Area in Pabradė.

The event will be attended by the Minister of National Defence, Juozas Olekas, the Chief of Defence of Lithuania, Major General Jonas Vytautas Žukas, the Commander of the Lithuanian Land Force, Major General Almantas Leika, and leadership of other units of the Lithuanian Armed Forces.


The exercise has now moved from the coastal area to Pabradė, and is now training Lithuania, U.S., Portuguese and Polish mortar platoons indirect fire support. The firing exercise will be attended military personnel of the General Romualdas Giedraitis Artillery Battalion, the Grand Duchess Birutė Uhlan Battalion, the Lithuanian Grand Duke Butigeidis Dragoon Battalion, Algirdas and Kęstutis Mechanised Infantry Battalions, and territorial units of the National Defence Volunteer Force. The training audience from NATO allies are: the M109A6 Paladin Howitzer Platoon of the 1-41 Field Artillery Battalion, the United States Army in Europe, ta 120mm mortar platoon from the 15th Mechanised Brigade of Poland, a 120mm mortar platoon from the 2-7 Infantry Battalion of the United States, and a 81mm mortar platoon from a reconnaissance company of Portugal.

Flaming Thunder in an annual international exercise organised by the Lithuanian Land Force, Lithuanian Armed Forces, in Lithuania for the third time in a row. The number of participating NATO allies increases each the year just like the intensity of the exercise.


----------



## Hindustani78

German Soldiers in Lithuania 21 April 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

On April 22 Distinguished Visitors and Media Day will take place at Exercise Flaming Thunder 2015 at the General Silvestras Žukauskas Training Area in Pabradė.

The event will be attended by the Minister of National Defence, Juozas Olekas, the Chief of Defence of Lithuania, Major General Jonas Vytautas Žukas, the Commander of the Lithuanian Land Force, Major General Almantas Leika, and leadership of other units of the Lithuanian Armed Forces.

The exercise has now moved from the coastal area to Pabradė, and is now training Lithuania, U.S., Portuguese and Polish mortar platoons indirect fire support. The firing exercise will be attended military personnel of the General Romualdas Giedraitis Artillery Battalion, the Grand Duchess Birutė Uhlan Battalion, the Lithuanian Grand Duke Butigeidis Dragoon Battalion, Algirdas and Kęstutis Mechanised Infantry Battalions, and territorial units of the National Defence Volunteer Force. The training audience from NATO allies are: the M109A6 Paladin Howitzer Platoon of the 1-41 Field Artillery Battalion, the United States Army in Europe, ta 120mm mortar platoon from the 15th Mechanised Brigade of Poland, a 120mm mortar platoon from the 2-7 Infantry Battalion of the United States, and a 81mm mortar platoon from a reconnaissance company of Portugal.

Flaming Thunder in an annual international exercise organised by the Lithuanian Land Force, Lithuanian Armed Forces, in Lithuania for the third time in a row. The number of participating NATO allies increases each the year just like the intensity of the exercise.


----------



## Hindustani78

Latvia military logistics

8 May 2015


----------



## Hindustani78

2015.05.15
Celebration - in Lithuania deployed NATO allies squad

Celebrations visitors will also be able to meet on the ground in the Norwegian and Italian Air Force soldiers, who are currently engaged in the NATO air policing mission in the Baltic States and protects our airspace .. Land Force tents will be located in the US 3rd Infantry Division, the 1st Brigade Battle Group, 2nd Battalion Company of soldiers who have to feast atsigabens even used their tanks "M1A2 Abrams. It is also an event attended by the German troops of the French-German Brigade 292 th Jaeger Battalion and the Portuguese spies from the 6th Cavalry Regiment Mechanised Brigade.

Air Force tent located NATO allies holidays will tell visitors about their profession, will try airmen, inspect clothing and other equipment. You can also get acquainted with the rescue and survival equipment, inspect the tent comes on next to the helicopter Mi-8. It will also be closer to inspect air defense missile battalion presented Stinger launcher system and air defense complex.

From the gun to the artillery gun from an SUV to armored HMMWV M113 - all infantry weapons and fighting techniques introduce large forces to the feast atgabensiantys Land Force. Mechanised Infantry Brigade "Iron Wolf" will equip the operational headquarters, where people will be able to visit to see where is the leadership battle.


----------



## LordTyrannus

nato is good in making advertisement. but in reality, they are bleak.

all the units you see on the pictures are in fact ALL nato units in eastern europe.

17 countries of nato can just send 5000 troops. that is like

294 troops per country.


----------



## Hindustani78

LordTyrannus said:


> nato is good in making advertisement. but in reality, they are bleak.
> 
> all the units you see on the pictures are in fact ALL nato units in eastern europe.
> 
> 17 countries of nato can just send 5000 troops. that is like
> 
> 294 troops per country.




Those troops are part of NATO Rapid response Force. NATO needs 48 hours to take action in case of any invasion earlier it was 72 hours.


----------



## LordTyrannus

Hindustani78 said:


> Those troops are part of NATO Rapid response Force. NATO needs 48 hours to take action in case of any invasion earlier it was 72 hours.



nonsense. all those countries will not enter war for each other. they think nato consists of mighty yankee army.

they must beg turks for troops and turks sell their soldiers like agricultural products.


----------



## Hindustani78

LordTyrannus said:


> nonsense. all those countries will not enter war for each other. they think nato consists of mighty yankee army.
> 
> they must beg turks for troops and turks sell their soldiers like agricultural products.



2015.01.29
At a meeting with Minister of Defence of Turkey Ismet Yilmaz on January 29 Minister invited Turkey to join in the NATO reassurance measures in the Baltic region. *“We invite you to deploy Turkey’s military personnel to Lithuania and take part in combined training and exercises, as well as to reinforce the NATO Baltic Air Policing Mission,” Minister of National Defence J.Olekas said.*

Minister J.Olekas also proposed to the Minister of Defence of Turkey to consider joining the establishment of the international NATO headquarters in Lithuania and five other Eastern European countries and the formation of the NATO Very High Readiness Joint Task Force (VJTF).














By the way Turkey will be one of the country which is going to lead NATO response Force.

NATO chief says Turkey to lead rapid response force
May 14, 2015, Thursday

*NATO Secretary-General Jens Stoltenberg has said Turkey will be one of seven countries that will lead a rapid reaction force as part of a NATO high readiness force planned for 2021.*

Speaking to reporters after a two-day summit of foreign ministers of NATO countries in the southern city of Antalya on Thursday, Stoltenberg said he welcomed Turkey's decision to take part in forming a spearhead unit as part of the high readiness force.

Allies decided to enhance the NATO Response Force (NRF) in 2014 by creating a “spearhead force” within it, known as the Very High Readiness Joint Task Force (VJTF). The unit is expected to comprise 5,000 special unit forces from member countries, and will be able to respond to alerts within 48 hours.

According to NATO, "The NRF is a highly ready and technologically advanced multinational force made up of land, air, maritime and Special Operations Forces (SOF) components that the Alliance can deploy quickly, wherever needed." NATO also describes the force as a response to security challenges in Eastern Europe.


----------



## LordTyrannus

like i said they are selling their soldiers for money.

turkish economy is much worse condition than Russian economy.

all their middle eastern trading partners have colapsed or transit routes are full of warzones.

lol


----------



## -SINAN-

LordTyrannus said:


> like i said they are selling their soldiers for money.
> 
> turkish economy is much worse condition than Russian economy.


Nope, Ruski....

Our greatest trade partner is EU, Russia, Iraq....and our economy is much more diverse than your....






Turkey





Drop of the oil prices positively effected Turkey unlike yours.


----------



## Hindustani78

Lithuania, United states and Portugal soldiers in Lithuania.


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

Hindustani78 said:


> In the evening of April 14 Federal Minister of Defence Dr Ursula von der Leyen arrived in Lithuania for an official visit. The guest was met by Minister of National Defence Juozas Olekas at Vilnius International Airport.
> 
> On April 15 the Ministers will discuss the security situation in the region, Germany’s participation in military exercises held in Lithuania, establishment of the NATO Force Integration Unit (NFIU) in Lithuania, acquisition of weaponry, and other points of Lithuanian-German security and defence cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany will have deployed one company with military equipment in Lithuania by July. It will join the combined training with Lithuanian, U.S. and Portuguese soldiers. Another group of German military personnel will arrive in Lithuania in autumn to take part in Exercise Iron Wolf. The total of over 500 German soldiers is expected to come to Lithuania this year.
> 
> 
> 
> “We are genuinely grateful to the Federal Minister of Defence for the attention to our region and will do our best to provide as good training conditions for German soldiers as possible. Political and military support from Germany is an extremely important factor in ensuring our security,” J. Olekas said.
> 
> 
> 
> The Defence Ministers also addressed the establishment of the NATO Force Integration Units (NFIUs) and deployment of the NATO Very High Readiness Joint Task Force (VJTF). The German guest informed about her country’s plans to post military personnel to the NFIUs to be established in the Baltic States and other Eastern European countries.
> 
> 
> 
> “Ensuring security and defence in the region is not only a concern of NATO allies, but primarily of Lithuania itself. Accordingly, Lithuania began consistently increasing defence financing over the several past years, it is expected to reach 1.46 pct. of GDP next year,” J. Olekas.
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Minister of National Defence, one of the priority areas of defence capacity building is increasing the strength of the Lithuanian Land Force.
> 
> 
> 
> *“Federal Defence Minister and I discussed the possibility for Lithuania to buy Panzerhaubitze 2000 (PzH 2000) self-propelled artillery systems from Germany and we have received a positive answer. That allows us to begin concrete negotiations in May that, let’s hope, will lead us to acquisition of the so-needed capabilities in the nearest future,”* the Lithuanian Minister of National Defence said.
> 
> *Lithuania is also looking into the possibility of acquiring infantry fighting vehicles from a German manufacturer.*
> 
> According to J.Olekas, Lithuania is interested in developing joint acquisition projects with Germany so that our soldiers would not only regularly train together but would also use similar weaponry.



this lady has the capability to be the next chancellor of Federal Republic of Germany.


----------



## Hindustani78

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> this lady has the capability to be the next chancellor of Federal Republic of Germany.



Well its on the citizens of Germany to decide.


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

Hindustani78 said:


> Well its on the citizens of Germany to decide.



She is indeed seen as the next one.


----------



## Hindustani78

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> She is indeed seen as the next one.



Elections will decide.

Iraqi Kurds will get more weapons.







by the way German inventory as per 02.10.2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

Hindustani78 said:


> Elections will decide.
> 
> Iraqi Kurds will get more weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way German inventory as per 02.10.2014



There is no direct threat currently or invasion. Plus keeping all of them operational ready is too much expensive. If the demand rises, they can be made operational ready within couple of days.


----------



## Hindustani78

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> There is no direct threat currently or invasion. Plus keeping all of them operational ready is too much expensive. If the demand rises, they can be made operational ready within couple of days.



There is a direct threat and 3 days back even German Parliament websites were hacked and openly pointed out towards Eastern Ukraine. I dont think that Eastern Ukraine rebels of Donetsk and Luhangsk are having such capabilities to hack German parliament website. 

Hacker attack targets Bundestag data - The Local
15 May 2015
“There has been an attack on the IT systems of the Bundestag,” spokesman Ernst Habeker said in Berlin.

Experts from the Bundestag administration and the Government Office for Information Technology Security (BSI) are working to fend off the hackers, he added.

The last time the Bundestag and Chancellery came under attack from hackers was in January, leaving both institutions paralysed for several hours.

At the time, a pro-Russian hacker group in Ukraine claimed responsibility.


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

Hindustani78 said:


> There is a direct threat and 3 days back even German Parliament websites were hacked and openly pointed out towards Eastern Ukraine. I dont think that Eastern Ukraine rebels of Donetsk and Luhangsk are having such capabilities to hack German parliament website.
> 
> Hacker attack targets Bundestag data - The Local
> 15 May 2015
> “There has been an attack on the IT systems of the Bundestag,” spokesman Ernst Habeker said in Berlin.
> 
> Experts from the Bundestag administration and the Government Office for Information Technology Security (BSI) are working to fend off the hackers, he added.
> 
> The last time the Bundestag and Chancellery came under attack from hackers was in January, leaving both institutions paralysed for several hours.
> 
> At the time, a pro-Russian hacker group in Ukraine claimed responsibility.



there is a difference between hacking and ground assault. There is no Direct threat. The direct threat comes after fall of warsaw


----------



## Hindustani78

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> there is a difference between hacking and ground assault. There is no Direct threat. The direct threat comes after fall of warsaw



Warsaw will not fall and Poles will stand similar like the 1920's.

That hacking was done for the German support to the Ukrainian establishment.


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

Hindustani78 said:


> Warsaw will not fall and Poles will stand similar like the 1920's.
> 
> That hacking was done for the German support to the Ukrainian establishment.



not a big deal. The problem is Russia cutting the gas and oil supply. That's all.


----------



## Hindustani78

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> not a big deal. The problem is Russia cutting the gas and oil supply. That's all.



Norway can supply poland.


----------



## Hindustani78

23 May. Šilalė festive mentioned the Partisans, the Army and Public Unity Day. 

The event was organized by the Lithuanian Armed Forces Motorised Infantry Brigade "Iron Wolf" Lithuanian Grand Duke Kestutis Motorised Infantry Battalion, Silale District, National Defence Volunteer Force Zemaiciu District 3rd Team, Lithuanian Grand Duke Kestutis small 7th team and Lithuanian Political Prisoners and Deportees Silales department, along summoned Lithuanian political Prisoners and deportees younger generation XII th Hearing.


----------



## Hindustani78

BALTIC SEA (May 21, 2015) The guided-missile cruiser USS Vicksburg (CG 69), front, flagship for Standing NATO Maritime Group 2 (SNMG2), the Turkish navy frigate TCG Gksu (F 497), left; and the Dutch frigate HNLMS Tromp (F 803), rear; participate in ship maneuvering drills with the Lithuanian frigate LNS Aukstaitis (F 12), right, during a passing exercise. SNMG2 is deployed in the Baltic Sea contributing to NATO's situational awareness and participating in international exercises with Allied nations in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Amanda S. Kitchner/Released)





BALTIC SEA (May 21, 2015) The guided-missile cruiser USS Vicksburg (CG 69), flagship for Standing NATO Maritime Group 2 (SNMG2), the Lithuanian navy frigate LNS Aukstaitis (F 12), the Turkish navy frigate TCG Gksu (F 497), and the Dutch navy frigate HNLMS Tromp (F 803) participate in ship maneuvering drills during a passing exercise. SNMG2 is deployed in the Baltic Sea contributing to NATO's situational awareness and participating in international exercises with Allied nations in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Amanda S. Kitchner/Released)


----------



## A1Kaid

peacefan said:


> Worst. Idea. Ever.



It may well act as an effective deterrence against Russian aggression against its neighbors. Look at what happened to non-Nato Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

*US aircraft flies above Romanian tanks*
27 May, 2015
'At the same time we're showing solidarity towards the other participants, especially our nearest neighbours,' Engelbrektson added.

_In pic: A US aircraft flies above Romanian tanks during a joint military exercise with NATO Allies from Romania and Bulgaria, in Babadag Training Area, in Babadag, south-eastern Romania, Tuesday, May 26, 2015._




*US military forces exit an aircraft*
27 May, 2015
Similar exercises involving fewer countries were held in 2013.

_ In pic: United States military forces exit an aircraft during a joint military exercise with NATO Allies from Romania and Bulgaria, in Babadag Training Area._


----------



## Hindustani78

BALTIC SEA (May 26, 2015) Explosive Ordnance Disposal Technician 2nd Class Katie Schlicting, from Shawnee Mission, Mo., and Explosive Ordnance Disposal Technician 2nd Class Steven Blair from, Alton, Ill., both assigned to Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit (EODMU) 8, prepare to mount a rigid-hull inflatable boat after conducting mine countermeasures operations in the Baltic Sea off the coast of Estonia during Exercise Open Spirit 2015. EODMU-8 is working in conjunction with explosive ordnance disposal teams from Estonia, Germany, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland and Sweden to dispose of unexploded ordnance originating from World War II. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Patrick A. Ratcliff/Released)




BALTIC SEA (May 26, 2015) Chief Explosive Ordnance Disposal Technician Earl Jacobsen, from Fort Collins, Colo., center, Explosive Ordnance Disposal Technician 2nd Class Katie Schlicting from Shawnee Mission, Mo., right, and Explosive Ordnance Disposal Technician 2nd Class Steven Blair, from Alton, Ill., conduct mine countermeasures operations in the Baltic Sea off the coast of Estonia during Exercise Open Spirit 2015. The Sailors are assigned to Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit (EODMU) 8 and are operating in conjunction with explosive ordnance disposal teams from Estonia, Germany, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland and Sweden to dispose of unexploded ordnance originating from World War II. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Patrick A. Ratcliff/Released)




BALTIC SEA (May 25, 2015) Explosive Ordnance Disposal Technician 3rd Class David Hubbard, from Huntington Station, N.Y., assigned to Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit (EODMU) 8, conducts pre-dive checks prior to participating in mine countermeasures operations in the Baltic Sea off the coast of Estonia during Exercise Open Spirit 2015. EODMU-8 is working in conjunction with explosive ordnance disposal teams from Estonia, Germany, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland and Sweden to dispose of unexploded ordnance originating from World War II. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Patrick A. Ratcliff/Released)




BALTIC SEA (May 25, 2015) Members of a Latvian explosive ordnance disposal team use demolition charges to detonate a World War II-era German bottom-mine while conducting mine countermeasures operations in the Baltic Sea off the coast of Estonia during Exercise Open Spirit 2015. EODMU-8 is working in conjunction with explosive ordnance disposal teams from Estonia, Germany, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland and Sweden to dispose of unexploded ordnance originating from World War II. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Patrick A. Ratcliff/Released)




BALTIC SEA (May 25, 2015) Members of Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit (EODMU) 8 prepare to conduct mine countermeasures operations in the Baltic Sea off the coast of Estonia during Exercise Open Spirit 2015. EODMU-8 is working in conjunction with explosive ordnance disposal teams from Estonia, Germany, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland and Sweden to dispose of unexploded ordnance originating from World War II. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Patrick A. Ratcliff/Released)




BALTIC SEA (May 25, 2015) Members of Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit (EODMU) 8, and Estonia explosive ordnance disposal members tow a World War II-era German bottom-mine during mine countermeasures operations in the Baltic Sea off the coast of Estonia during Exercise Open Spirit 2015. EODMU-8 is working in conjunction with explosive ordnance disposal teams from Estonia, Germany, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland and Sweden to dispose of unexploded ordnance originating from World War II. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Patrick A. Ratcliff/Released)




BALTIC SEA (May 25, 2015) Explosive Ordnance Disposal Technician 2nd Class Steven Blair, from Alton, Ill., assigned to Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit (EODMU) 8, dives from a rigid-hull inflatable boat while conducting mine countermeasures operations in the Baltic Sea off the coast of Estonia during Exercise Open Spirit 2015. EODMU-8 is working in conjunction with explosive ordnance disposal teams from Estonia, Germany, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland and Sweden to dispose of unexploded ordnance originating from World War II. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Patrick A. Ratcliff/Released)


----------



## Hindustani78

Lithuanian Land Forces soldiers from 2nd Coy, Iron Wolf Brigade fire a smoke screen from an M113A1 Armored Personnel Carrier during a joint live-fire exercise with their American partners, Army unit Team Eagle, Task Force 2-7 Infantry, held at the Great Lithuanian Hetman Jonusas Radvila Training Regiment, in Rukla, Lithuania, on May 22. Sgt. James Avery/Ar





A Marine Corps MV-22B Osprey flies over the Black Sea during rehearsals for an integration of Marines with Special Purpose Marine Air-Ground Task Force Crisis Response-Africa and Black Sea Rotational Force at the Babadag Training Area in Romania, on Monday. Staff Sgt. Jessica Smith/Marine Corps


----------



## Hindustani78

29 May. It ended the largest this year in the Baltic region at the International Special Operations Forces Exercise "Flaming sword 2015 (" The Flaming Sword 2015). The three-week Lithuanian Special Operations Forces have been trained focused on allies compatibility and interoperability, strengthening and ensuring the Lithuanian and Baltic regional security. Together with Lithuanian military exercise attended by Denmark, Estonia, Latvia, Poland, the US, Norway, Sweden, special operations forces.

"This exercise has shown great Lithuanian and foreign special operations troops interactions. Once again convinced our troops a high level of preparedness. I am glad that our Special Forces soldiers are regarded as professionals in their field of all Allies. "- He said exercise was attended by Defence Minister Juozas Olekas.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ramstein's Role in the US Drone War









DER SPIEGEL
According to classified documents seen by SPIEGEL and The Intercept, Ramstein -. the largest United States military base on foreign soil -- is involved in virtually every US Air Force drone attack.





The documents originate from US intelligence sources and are classified as "top secret". This diagram shows how the US government structures the deployment of drones. The drones are controlled from the Creech Air Force Base in Nevada, but those communications are routed using an undersea cable to the Ramstein Air Base in Germany, where they are then transmitted via satellite directly to the combat drones. 





It was already alleged two years ago that the data for all US drone deployments is routed through the Ramstein military base. The base as well as the satellite relay station used in the drone attacks are pictured in this Google Earth illustration.


----------



## Hindustani78

Army Spc. Edgar Pinpena, left, sprints back to his base with the opposing team's flag while Spc. Jesse Bray covers his retreat during a force-on-force competition with Lithuanian partners at the Great Lithuanian Hetman Jonusas Radvila Training Regiment in Rukla, Lithuania, on May 28. Sgt. James Avery/Army


----------



## Hindustani78

US A-10s will perform low-level flights in Russia's backyard - Business Insider
According to the information released by the Latvian Ministry of Defense, NATO air assets, namely the A-10 Thunderbolts deployed as a part of the Theater Security Package, are going to use the country’s airspace to conduct low-level flying.

The release issued by the Latvian authorities asks the public not to be worried about the low-flying Hogs.

The missions are going to take place only on specific, agreed dates and times, starting from Jun. 8, 2015.

The low-level flying is to be carried out outside the firing ranges – this is the reason why the event is so unusual. It was said that the training’s purpose is to maintain and refine the pilots’ skills and combat readiness.

All the information pertaining the operations are going to be available on the Internet. It was already said that the sorties would take place in seven districts, namely: Rūjiena, Smiltene, Aluksne – Gulbene, Balvi – Vilani, Madona – Plavinas, Jēkabpils and Preiļi – Līvāni.




Google Maps/Amanda Macias/Business Insider

According to the Ministry, the Warthog training operations within the Latvian airspace are a part of the Operation Atlantic Resolve, undertaken by NATO in the light of the Ukrainian crisis. The low-level training operations are going to be organized in a way that will not pose a threat to the public.


----------



## Hindustani78

TALLINN, Estonia (May 29, 2015) Brig. Gen. Artur Tiganik, left, deputy commander of the Estonian Defense Forces, presents Rear Adm. Brad Williamson, commander of Standing NATO Maritime Group 2 (SNMG2), with the Estonian Defense Forces flag. SNMG2 is deployed in the Baltic Sea contributing to NATO's situational awareness and participating in international exercises with Allied nations in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Amanda S. Kitchner/Released)




BALTIC SEA (May 29, 2015) Standing NATO Mine Counter Measures Group 1 (SNMCMG1) Dutch mine hunter HNLMS Willemstad (M 864) transits in formation during ship maneuvering exercises between Standing NATO Maritime Group 2, SNMCMG1, and Estonian navy ships. SNMG2 is deployed in the Baltic Sea contributing to NATO's situational awareness and participating in international exercises with Allied nations in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Amanda S. Kitchner/Released)




BALTIC SEA (May 29, 2015) The guided-missile cruiser USS Vicksburg (CG 69), the flagship for Standing NATO Maritime Group 2 (SNMG2), transits in formation during ship maneuvering exercises between SNMG2, Standing NATO Mine Counter Measures Group 1, and Estonian navy ships. SNMG2 is deployed in the Baltic Sea contributing to NATO's situational awareness and participating in international exercises with Allied nations in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Amanda S. Kitchner/Released)




BALTIC SEA (May 29, 2015) An NH-90 helicopter from Standing NATO Maritime Group 2 (SNMG2) Dutch ship HNLMS Tromp (F 803) hovers in front of Standing NATO Mine Counter Measures Group 1 (SNMCMG1) Dutch mine hunter HNLMS Willemstad (M 864) during ship maneuvering exercises between SNMG2, SNMCMG1, and Estonian navy ships. SNMG2 is deployed in the Baltic Sea contributing to NATO's situational awareness and participating in international exercises with Allied nations in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Amanda S. Kitchner/Released)




BALTIC SEA (May 28, 2015) Standing NATO Maritime Group 2 (SNMG2), Standing NATO Mine Counter Measures Group 1, and Estonian navy ships transit the Baltic Sea during ship maneuvering exercises. SNMG2 is deployed in the Baltic Sea contributing to NATO's situational awareness and participating in international exercises with Allied nations in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Amanda S. Kitchner/Released)


----------



## Hindustani78

6 June. Vilnius International Airport will go down two US Air Force military transport aircraft C-17 Boeing Globemaster III. Participate in international exercise "Sabre Strike 2015 Lithuania they were flown Pennsylvania National Guard platoon of soldiers with full military equipment.About 40 US soldiers in the platoon exercise site Gaižiūnų Ground (Jonava Distr.) 

From the airport will take place with its four had brought more than 16 tons each, wheeled armored vehicles, Stryker.US military vehicle technology move on public roads, according to road conditions and the maximum allowable load. It is planned that from the Vilnius International Airport, US military equipment column will move in the Millennium, Oslo and Gariūnų streets.

In Vilnius, roads A1 and 143 US soldiers will go to Rukla to train in the field and in Tactical exercises.Exercise organizers make every effort to ensure that soldiers and military equipment congress exercises in military training areas with minimum disruption to the residents of Lithuania, and a column of military vehicles accompanied by Lithuanian military police escort crews.


----------



## Hindustani78

On June 5 through 20 an international Exercise BALTOPS 15 will take place in the territorial waters and exclusive economic zones of Poland, Denmark, and Germany in the Baltic Sea. Intense naval drills will involve 49 vessels, 61 aircraft and over 5 thousand military personnel from 17 NATO member and partner states. The LNS Žemaitis (P11) patrol vessel, and the LNS Skalvis (M53) and the LNS Kuršis (M54) mine countermeasures vessels are taking part in the exercise on Lithuania’s behalf.

The main goal of the Baltic Sea naval drills is to train NATO and Northern European capabilities to work together in complex and demanding operations. The U.S. Navy-led exercise this year involves participants from Belgium, Canada, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Georgia, Latvia, Lithuania, the Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Sweden, Turkey, the United Kingdom, and the United States.


----------



## Hindustani78

6 June. Vilnius International Airport landed two US Air Force military transport aircraft C-17 Boeing Globemaster III, which in Lithuania to take part in the exercise "Sabre Strike 2015, flown the Pennsylvania National Guard 56th Stryker Brigade soldiers and military equipment .

About 40 US soldiers squad with more than 16 tons each, wheeled armored vehicles "Stryker" straight from the airport. Pennsylvania National Guard troops arrived in Lithuania to take part in the largest of Lithuania's NATO membership in NATO military exercise "Sabre Strike 2015, taking place on June 1-19. The official opening ceremony will take place on 8 June. Rukla and Pabradė.

At the airport arrived US troops met leading international exercises - Lithuanian Land Force Commander Major-General A.Leika and the US 28th Infantry Division, which holds its 56th Stryker Brigade Deputy Commander Brigadier General George Swartz.


----------



## Hindustani78

GDYNIA, Poland (June 4, 2015) Standing NATO Maritime Group 2 (SNMG2) Canadian ship HMCS Fredericton (FFH 337) transits past the guided-missile destroyer USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109) in Gdynia, Poland, for a port visit in preparation for exercise Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015. BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve of Allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Amanda S. Kitchner/Released








GDYNIA, Poland (June 4, 2015) The guided-missile destroyer USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109) moors outboard of the guided-missile cruiser USS Vicksburg (CG 69) in Gdynia, Poland. Jason Dunham is participating in exercise Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015. BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve of allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Weston Jones/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

On June 8 Field Training Exercise (FTX), Phase II of Exercise Saber Strike 2015, was formally declared open at the Lithuanian Armed Forces’ General Silvestras Žukauskas Training Area in Pabradė and the parade ground of the Lithuanian Grand Duke Algirdas Mechanised Infantry Battalion.



The participating soldiers were saluted and the FTX was opened by co-directors of the exercise - Commander of the Lithuanian Land Force Major General Almantas Leika and Deputy Chief of Staff, U.S. Army Europe Major General Mark McQueen. Both Generals underscored in their addresses that the exercise had not only turned into a reoccurring exercise held on an annual basis but was summoning an increasing number of participating forces each time.



“Even though we know each other well and we are frequent participants of training events, only exercises like this can improve our and NATO forces’ skills and interoperability,” Major General A. Leika said at the opening event.



Wishing to the participating soldiers a good exercise and to maximise their experience Deputy Chief of Staff, U.S. Army Europe Major General Mark McQueen said: “Remember, Soldiers, that this exercise offers an opportunity both to you and your commanders to learn from one another, an opportunity to grow stronger and improve your skills and to test one another.”



Soldiers of the Lithuanian Land Force, and Canadian, French, German, Portuguese, Slovenian, and U.S. exercise participants lined up for the opening of Phase II.



The total of 2.800 soldiers and 300 units of military equipment are here in Lithuania for Saber Strike 2015 FTX.



Photo credits: - (1-3) Sergeant Paul Peterson, ( 4-5) Master Sergeant Gintautas Mauricas, (6-7)1st Lieutenant Andrius Dilda.



***
_Saber Strike is an annual exercise held by the U.S. Army Europe in the Baltic States. Saber Strike 2015 is the fifth iteration of the series held in Lithuania. The part of the exercise in Lithuania will involve roughly 1.6 thousand Lithuanian military and 1.5 thousand troops from 8 NATO countries – Denmark, Estonia, Latvia, Portugal, USA, Germany, Slovenia and Canada._

_The part of Exercise Saber Strike 2015 held in Latvia will also certify the Baltic Battalion (BALTBAT) which is preparing for standby for the NATO Response Force (NRF) in 2016. BALTBAT formed by Lithuanian, Latvian and Estonian militaries is a combined Baltic contribution to the NATO Response Force. Lithuania's input into BALTBAT is a company and a headquarters element of King Mindaugas Hussar Battalion._


POC – Captain Paulius Babilas


----------



## Hindustani78

Lithuanian army Adolf Ramanauskas Warfare Training Centre, Nemenčinė prevailing international atmosphere - about one hundred soldiers from Denmark, Lithuania, Estonia, Latvia and the United States is training plan and lead the defensive operations.

From 1 June. here goes the Danish division and its afilijuotųjų Lithuanian, Estonian and Latvian infantry brigade staff training. These teachings for the first time joined the Pennsylvania National Guard Headquarters soldiers.

Exercises involved in train staffs to plan and lead the defensive operations in the Baltic countries. The exercise takes place in accordance with the so-called "mobile defense" scenario, which involved the Danish defense division cell units.

Danish division and its international units exercises are organized regularly. But this is the first time when they joined the exercise Saber Strike "(Lith." Sabre Strike ") annually in the Baltic States and Poland, organized by US Army Europe Command. Therefore, the first Danish division staffs participated in the training and the Pennsylvania National Guard soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

WASHINGTON (June 9, 2015) An info graphic created for the BALTOPS and Saber Strike training operations. (U.S. Navy photo illustration/Released)












BALTIC SEA (June 8, 2015) The guided-missile-cruiser USS Vicksburg (CG 69), the Standing NATO Maritime Group 2 flagship, foreground, participates in ship maneuvering exercises with Allied and partner nation ships during exercise Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015. BALTOPS is an annually recurring multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve of Allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Amanda S. Kitchner/Released)




BALTIC SEA (June 8, 2015) Allied and partner nation ships participate in close-quarters ship maneuvering drills during exercise Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015. BALTOPS is an annually recurring multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve of Allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Amanda S. Kitchner/Released)





BALTIC SEA (June 8, 2015) Rear Adm. Brad Williamson, left, commander of Standing NATO Maritime Group 2, and Lt. James Hostetler, operations officer aboard the guided-missile cruiser USS Vicksburg (CG 69), the Standing NATO Maritime Group 2 flagship, review exercise events during Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015. BALTOPS is an annually recurring multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve of Allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Amanda S. Kitchner/Released)


----------



## Hindustani78

BALTIC SEA (June 9, 2015) Joint NATO maritime and ground forces leaders pose for a photograph aboard the amphibious transport dock ship USS San Antonio (LPD 17) during Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015. BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve among allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Timothy M. Ahearn/Released)




BALTIC SEA (June 8, 2015) Maritime forces from 17 nations are underway in formation for BALTOPS 2015. BALTOPS is an annually recurring multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve of allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo courtesy of the Royal Navy by LPhot Luron Wright/Crown Copyright/Released)


----------



## Hindustani78

USTKA, Poland (June 9, 2015) U.S. Marine Cpl. Antonio Diaz assigned to Fleet Anti-terrorism Security Team Europe, explains the functions of the M2 .50 caliber machine gun to an infantryman assigned to Poland's 1st Mechanized Battalion during a static weapons display from the two NATO countries during exercise Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015. BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve among allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (US Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class John Callahan/Released)




USTKA, Poland (June 9, 2015) Polish Army Pvt. Pawel Byrski (left) assigned to the Ustka Training Range, exhibits the capabilities of the ambulance at Camp Gorsko to Hospital Corpsman 3rd Class Jay Cherluck (middle) and Hospital Corpsman 1st Class Jorge Castilleja assigned to the U.S. Navy's Environmental Preventive Medicine Unit Seven during exercise Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015. BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve among allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (US Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class John Callahan/Released)





Roughly 170 soldiers of the combined allied force conducted an airborne landing into Karmėlava International Airport at night of June 9-10 as part of Exercise Saber Strike 2015. The airborne assault force flew in with C-130 Hercules and C-17 Globemaster heavy airlift aircraft from the U.S. base in Vicenza, Italy.

The airborne force was tasked with recovering Karmėlava International Airport according to the exercise scenario seized by alleged enemy forces.

“U.S. and German airborne personnel landed on the main runway of the airport, formed attack groups, collected their equipment and rigging and began the operation to take over control of the airport,” Lieutenant Steven Siberski, 173rd Airborne Brigade, said about the operation.

The first part of the operation was carried out by a B-52 bomber circling over the airport, supressing enemy anti-aircraft defence enabling the airdrop of the main part of the mission.

“This was a challenging operation both in terms of physical fitness and coordination: having made a long trip to here the soldiers had to be prepared for action in an unfamiliar civilian environment, we found that really challenging,” Lieutenant Maribel Brown, Operational Officer with the 173rd Airborne Brigade, told.

The airport recovery operation that started before midnight was completed only after dawn, at around 6 a.m. The victorious soldiers will continue training at the General Silvesrtas Žukauskas Training Area.


----------



## Hindustani78

USTKA, Poland (June 10, 2015) 1st Class Diver Jerry Raaphorst, assigned to the very shallow water team of the Royal Netherlands navy Maritime Explosive Ordnance Disposal unit, detonates a charge for a training exercise during exercise Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015. BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve among allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class John Callahan/Released)




USTKA, Poland (June 10, 2015) Sgt. Jelco Brander, Pvt. Djanco Colijn, and Cpl. Martin Mol, all assigned to the very shallow water team of the Royal Netherlands navy Maritime Explosive Ordnance Disposal unit, prepare a demolition charge for a training exercise during exercise Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015. BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve among allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class John Callahan/Released)




BALTIC SEA (June 10, 2015) Marines from Sweden arrive aboard the Polish navy ship ORP Gniezno during BALTOPS 2015. BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve among allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Lucas Askew/Released)




BALTIC SEA (June 10, 2015) Cmdr. Darren Dugan, commanding officer of the guided-missile destroyer USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109), coaches Polish navy Lt. Maciej Skladanowski while he drives the ship as conning officer during a replenishment-at-sea with French navy Oiler FS Somme (A631). Jason Dunham is participating in exercise Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015. BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve among allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Lt. Pete Pagano/Released)




BALTIC SEA (June 10, 2015) The guided-missile destroyer USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109) takes on fuel during a replenishment-at-sea with the French navy Oiler FS Somme (A631) during exercise Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015. BALTOPS is an annually recurring multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve of allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Weston Jones/Released)


----------



## Hindustani78

*Saber Strike“ Latvia*

*11 June 2015*

*





























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Saber Strike military exercises , Lithuania 

11 June 2015


----------



## Hindustani78

United States National Guard General James Joseph in Lithuania

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

BALTIC SEA (June 10, 2015) A U.S. Navy MH-60R Sea Hawk helicopter assigned to the Vipers of Helicopter Maritime Strike Squadron (HSM) 48, Det. 3, embarked aboard the guided-missile cruiser USS Vicksburg (CG 69), prepares to land aboard the Turkish navy ship TCG Gksu (F 497), part of Standing NATO Maritime Group 2 (SNMG2), to refuel during maritime interdiction training operations as part of Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015. BALTOPS is an annually recurring multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve of Allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Amanda S. Kitchner/Released)





BALTIC SEA (June 10, 2015) Members of a boarding team from the Turkish navy ship TCG Gksu (F 497), part of Standing NATO Maritime Group 2 (SNMG2), verify their weapons are clear and safe for training aboard the guided-missile cruiser USS Vicksburg (CG 69), flagship for SNMG2, during maritime interdiction training operations as part of exercise Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015. BALTOPS is an annually recurring multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve of Allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Amanda S. Kitchner/Released)




BALTIC SEA (June 10, 2015) Boarding team members from the Turkish navy ship TCG Gksu (F 497), part of Standing NATO Maritime Group 2 (SNMG2), board the guided-missile cruiser USS Vicksburg (CG 69), flagship SNMG2, during maritime interdiction training operations as part of exercise Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015. BALTOPS is an annually recurring multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve of Allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Amanda S. Kitchner/Released)




BALTIC SEA (June 10, 2015) An MH-60R Sea Hawk helicopter assigned to the Vipers of Helicopter Maritime Strike Squadron (HSM) 48, Det. 3, flies behind a rigid-hull inflatable boat from the Turkish navy ship TCG Gksu (F 497), part of Standing NATO Maritime Group 2 (SNMG2). The boat is transporting members of Gksu's boarding team during exercise Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015 maritime interdiction training operations. BALTOPS is an annually recurring multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve of Allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Amanda S. Kitchner/Released)


----------



## Hindustani78

Lithuanian and Portuguese forces are teamed up with U.S. Marines with the Black Sea Rotational Force for Exercise Saber Strike at the Pabrade Training Area, Lithuania, June 11, 2015. Their different military equipment and knowhow melded during offensive operations to promote regional security, strengthen partnerships, and foster trust. Sgt. Paul Peterson/Marine Corps





USTKA, Poland (June 11, 2015) U.S. Marines assigned to Fleet Anti-terrorism Security Team Europe and Poland's 1st Mechanized Battalion conduct weapons drills during exercise Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015. BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve among allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (US Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class John Callahan/Released)




USTKA, Poland (June 11, 2015) U.S. Marine Sgt. Gregory Castro, assigned to Fleet Anti-terrorism Security Team Europe, left, teaches infantrymen from Poland's 1st Mechanized Battalion how to fire while performing lateral movement drills during exercise Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015. BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve among allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (US Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class John Callahan/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Saber Strike 2015 
June 13 , Lithuania

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

BALTIC SEA (June 12, 2015) Rear Adm. Tim Lowe, deputy commander of Naval Striking and Support Forces NATO, speaks with Capt. Lyle Hall, commanding officer of the guided-missile cruiser USS Vicksburg (CG 69), and Cmdr. Robby Trotter, Vicksburg's executive officer, during his visit to Vicksburg as part of exercise Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015. BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve of Allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Amanda S. Kitchner/Released)




BALTIC SEA (June 12, 2015) U.S. Marines load an amphibious assault vehicle aboard the amphibious transport dock ship USS San Antonio (LPD 17) during exercise Baltic Operations 2015 (BALTOPS). BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve among allied and partnered forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Petty Officer 1st Class Adam C. Stapleton/Released)




BALTIC SEA (June 12, 2015) U.S. Marines load an amphibious assault vehicle aboard the amphibious transport dock ship USS San Antonio (LPD 17) during exercise Baltic Operations 2015 (BALTOPS). BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve among allied and partnered forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Petty Officer 1st Class Adam C. Stapleton/Released)




BALTIC SEA (June 12, 2015) U.S. Army soldiers discuss field communications techniques and equipment with transistors aboard the amphibious transport dock ship USS San Antonio (LPD 17) during exercise Baltic Operations 2015 (BALTOPS). BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve among allied and partnered forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Petty Officer 1st Class Adam C. Stapleton/Released)




BALTIC SEA (June 12, 2015) A U.S. Air Force B-52 flies with Swedish SAAB Gripins during exercise Baltic Operations 2015. BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve among allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo/Released)


----------



## Hindustani78

BALTIC SEA (June 12, 2015) Amphibious assault ships participating in exercise Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015 transit in formation off the coast of Sweden. BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve among allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communications Specialist 3rd Class Timothy M. Ahearn/Released)





BALTIC SEA (June 12, 2015) A U.S. Navy Landing Craft Air Cushion (LCAC) performs maneuvers during exercise Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015. BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve among allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communications Specialist 3rd Class Timothy M. Ahearn/Released)




BALTIC SEA (June 12, 2015) Amphibious assault ships participating in exercise Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015 transit in formation off the coast of Sweden. BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve among allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communications Specialist 3rd Class Timothy M. Ahearn/Released)




BALTIC SEA (June 12, 2015) Amphibious assault ships participating in exercise Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015 transit in formation off the coast of Sweden. BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve among allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communications Specialist 3rd Class Timothy M. Ahearn/Released)




BALTIC SEA (June 12, 2015) Amphibious assault ships participating in exercise Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015 transit in formation off the coast of Sweden. BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve among allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communications Specialist 3rd Class Timothy M. Ahearn/Released)




BALTIC SEA (June 12, 2015) Amphibious assault ships participating in exercise Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015 transit in formation off the coast of Sweden. BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve among allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communications Specialist 3rd Class Timothy M. Ahearn/Released)


----------



## Hindustani78

US Army helicopters transport soldiers during the NATO Noble Jump exercise on a training range near Swietoszow Zagan, Poland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

NATO's rapid reaction force cuts its teeth in Poland - watch on - uatoday.tv
Jun. 19, 2015
Spearhead force sends a readiness message to Russia

NATO's new rapid response is sending a readiness message to Russia and reassuring its eastern European members spooked by the Kremlin's actions in Ukraine.

Taking place until June 19 in western Poland,* the exercise* is meant to demonstrate NATO's ability to swiftly defend its members from any threats, particularly those associated with the hybrid warfare seen in eastern Ukraine.

NATO is hoping that the exercise might spur its members into giving military commanders more authority over deployment of fast reaction forces.

Supreme Allied Commander Transformation Jean Paul Palomeros, who oversees NATO's adaptation to the changing security environment, says the alliance was indeed moving in that direction.

"_It's really moving forward, the nations will obviously keep the political control, but I think there's great confidence in our ability to provide the military commanders the authority they need to act_."

Asked about potentially expanding NATO commanders' authority the alliance's Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg told Reuters that NATO was "looking into" decision-making.

*NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg:* "_The point is that we need ready, prepared forces and fast decision-making to be able to respond to threats, to challenges, with little warning time_,"

However Germany's constitution, which requires a parliamentary approval for all military deployments of the German troops, is a major stumbling block in the process of deploying the spearhead.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Saber Strike 2015*
Thursday, June 18, 2015

During the event, the guests were introduced to the military equipment and weaponry used by Lithuanian and Allied troops in the exercise, as well as the results of the training. The visitors were invited to observe a spectacular dynamic display of a combined operation involving the US Abrams battle tanks, the Stryker, the Boxer, the Pandur armoured personnel carriers and the Wiesel armoured weapons carriers, of the allied forces, and other equipment. 

The combined operation will also feature the US B-52 strategic bomber and US close air support A10-C Thunderbolt II aircraft. During the exercise, NATO Allies had to take over enemy positions. The military equipment involved in the military operation had to pass a mine field, neutralizing the obstacle by powerful explosions. 

The Abrams tanks and armoured vehicles moved towards the fortifications, followed by deployment of troops who attacked the enemy. The territory was taken over after a brief fight. "We saw during the display how efficient infantry of our country and other countries can operate, the coordination and joint staff performance procedures – the benefit is huge," Lithuania's Chief of Defence Major General Jonas Vytautas Žukas told journalists. Started in early June, Saber Strike 2015 involves about 6,000 troops from 13 NATO and partner countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ustka, Poland (June 17, 2015) A landing craft air cushion (LCAC) carries Marines from Finland during an amphibious assault demonstration, the culminating event of Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015. BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve among allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communications Specialist 3rd Class Timothy M. Ahearn/Released)




RAVLUNDA, Sweden (June 9, 2015) Finnish marines with the Nyland brigade receive a safety briefing before boarding a British Royal Navy landing craft vehicle personnel to embark the Royal Navy amphibious assault ship HMS Ocean (L12) during BALTOPS 2015. BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate the resolve of allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region.(U.S. Marine Corps photo by 1st Lt. Sarah E. Burns/Released)




RAVLUNDA, Sweden (June 9, 2015) Marines from the Finnish Nyland Brigade, U.S. Army paratroopers from the 173rd Airborne Brigade, U.S. Marines and U.S. Navy Sailors conduct ship-to-shore movements with U.S. Navy landing craft air cushion vehicles and United Kingdom Royal Navy landing craft vehicle personnel in Ravlunda, Sweden for BALTOPS 2015. BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve of allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (Official U.S. Marine Corps photo by 1st Lt. Sarah E. Burns/Released)




VILNIUS, Lithuania (June 17, 2015) Secretary of the Navy (SECNAV) Ray Mabus meets with U.S. Ambassador to Lithuania Deborah McCarthy at the U.S. Embassy. Mabus is visiting the region as part of a multinational trip to the U.S. European command area of responsibility to meet with military and civilian leaders and Sailors and Marines. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Armando Gonzales/Released)




PABRADE, Lithuania (June 17, 2015) Secretary of the Navy (SECNAV) Ray Mabus holds an all-hands call with Marines participating in exercise Saber Strike 2015. Saber Strike is a U.S. Army-led multinational training exercise designed to facilitate cooperation amongst the U.S., Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania and Poland by improving joint operational capability in a range of missions. Mabus is visiting the region as part of a multinational trip to the U.S. European command area of responsibility to meet with military and civilian leaders and Sailors and Marines. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Armando Gonzales/Released)




USTKA, Poland (June 16, 2015) Landing craft vehicle personnel return to the British Royal Navy HMS Ocean as a Chinook departs the ship. Ocean is sailing off the coast of Poland during exercise Baltic Operations 2015 in preparation for an amphibious landing in Ustka. BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve of allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by 1st Lt. Sarah E. Burns/Released)




BALTIC SEA (June 16, 2015) Secretary of the Navy (SECNAV) Ray Mabus takes a selfie with the crew of the amphibious transport dock ship USS San Antonio (LPD 17) after an all-hands call. Mabus is visiting the region as part of a multinational trip to the U.S. European command area of responsibility to meet with military and civilian leaders and Sailors and Marines. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Armando Gonzales/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

BALTIC SEA (June 16, 2015) Secretary of the Navy (SECNAV) Ray Mabus reenlists three Sailors assigned to the amphibious transport dock ship USS San Antonio (LPD 17) before an all-hands call. Mabus is visiting the region as part of a multinational trip to the U.S. European command area of responsibility to meet with military and civilian leaders and Sailors and Marines. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Armando Gonzales/Released)





BALTIC SEA (June 16, 2015) Secretary of the Navy (SECNAV) Ray Mabus holds an all-hands call with Sailors and Marines assigned to the amphibious transport dock ship USS San Antonio (LPD 17). Mabus is visiting the region as part of a multinational trip to the U.S. European command area of responsibility to meet with military and civilian leaders and Sailors and Marines. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Armando Gonzales/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*BALTOPS 15*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

************
RIGA, Latvia (June 18, 2015) Secretary of the Navy (SECNAV) Ray Mabus meets with Marines assigned to the Marine Security Detachment at the U.S. Embassy in Latvia. Mabus is visiting the region as part of a multinational trip to the U.S. European command area of responsibility to meet with military and civilian leaders and Sailors and Marines. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Armando Gonzales/Released)




BALTIC SEA (June 17, 2015) Boarding team members from the guided-missile cruiser USS Vicksburg (CG 69) board HDMS Sleipner (A 559) during maritime interdiction operation training as part of exercise Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015. BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve of Allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Amanda S. Kitchner/Released)




BALTIC SEA (June 15, 2015) Lt. Christopher Anderson, navigation officer of the guided-missile cruiser USS Vicksburg (CG 69), boards Vicksburg following a cross-pollination Sailor exchange between the ships of SNMG2 as part of exercise Baltic Operations (BALTOPS) 2015. BALTOPS is an annual multinational exercise designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, as well as demonstrate resolve of Allied and partner forces to defend the Baltic region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Amanda S. Kitchner/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

A Marine MV-22B Osprey flies over the Black Sea in late May. Marines flew the Osprey in the country for the first time during Exercise Atlantic Resolve, which leaders say help calm allies concerned about Russian aggression.(Photo: Staff Sgt. Jessica Smith/Marine Corps)




June 20, 2015
Marine Ospreys reassure allies amid Russian saber-rattling

The Marine Corps' MV-22 Osprey tiltrotor recently completed its first deployment to Romania as part of a multinational training exercise with European allies.

The aircraft's deployment sent a strong message about U.S. commitment in Eastern Europe, calming allies as they work to counter Russian saber-rattling, said Brig. Gen. Norm Cooling, the deputy commander of Marine Corps Forces Europe and Africa.

"Exercises like Atlantic Resolve reassures our allies and deters [Russian President Vladimir] Putin in what he is doing," Cooling said, referring to a host of Marine training initiatives involving NATO allies, including operations by the Black Sea Rotational Force in Romania.

"If it is of concern to our allies, it should concern us because of our Article Five obligations," Cooling added, referring to the NATO agreement under which U.S. forces are obligated to respond to an attack on one of our allies. "Ideally Russia is not an adversary — if it turns around in Ukraine and gets back to their end of Cold War democratic transition to peaceful capitalism."

*The deployment of three Marine Ospreys and a KC-130J Super Hercules with Marine Air-Ground Task Force Crisis Response-Africa from Spain to Romania is just one small facet of a growing effort by the U.S. military to reassure allies.* While in Romania through late May to participate in Exercise Platinum Eagle — led by the Corps' Black Sea Rotational Force — Marines demonstrated the tiltrotor's capabilities by ferrying local and Bulgarian forces during training operations.


Mihail Kogalniceanu Air Base, Romania

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Prism is the only Lithuanian company-size military unit that is permanently assigned to NATO forces, which, except for alliance troops, consisting of three battalions communications. Lithuanian -based Prism D is attached to the 3rd Battalion of NATO relations, whose headquarters are in Poland. This module is based staff of about 50 soldiers - from satellite professionals to vehicle technicians.














22 June. Lithuanian President Dalia Grybauskaite during a solemn ceremony in the Presidential Palace Lithuanian Armed Forces Commander Brigadier General Jonas Vytautas Andrey Zhuk for impeccable service, the army and the strengthening of Lithuania granted the military rank of Lieutenant General. The ceremony was also attended by Defence Minister Juozas Olekas, Defence vice-chancellor of the Ministry, the Armed Forces and Commander, other representatives of the Ministry and the Armed Forces as well as military commander relatives.

"Army hands is a vital state task - Lithuania and its people's security. This degree - Assessment and confidence. At the same time it is - even greater responsibility and duty to be an example to all the people of Lithuania ", - the President said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

A U.S. Air Force B-52H Stratofortress leads a flight of four Swedish JAS-39 Gripens June 11, during a Baltic Operations 2015 mission over the Baltic Sea. Swedish Armed Forces




Amphibious assault vehicles land at Ustka, Poland on June 17 for the BALTOPS 2015 amphibious landing. U.S. Marines and service members from Finland, Sweden, the Netherlands, the United Kingdom, the U.S. Navy and the U.S. Army who comprise the BALTOPS Combined Landing Force and Combined Amphibious Task Force conducted the amphibious landing. 1st Lt. Sarah E. Burns/Navy


----------



## Hindustani78

On June 23 Minister of National Defence Juozas Olekas met with Minister of Defence of Norway Ine Eriksen Soereide at the Šiauliai Airbase of the Lithuanian Air Force and thanked Norway for its participation in the NATO Baltic Air Policing Mission enhancing regional security.


“NATO presence in the region is a key measure of NATO security assurance and deterrence, therefore we are grateful to Norway for its contribution to the NATO Baltic Air Policing Mission,” J. Olekas said. The Lithuanian Minister also invited Norway to deploy the augmentation for the Baltic Air Policing Mission in 2016.

At the meeting the Lithuanian Minister also encouraged Norway to consider joining security assurance measures on land by deploying rotating forces to Lithuania. The Norwegian Defence Minister stated that NATO reassurance measures must be continued for as long as it is necessary.

Minister J.Olekas underlined at the meeting the intense cooperation between Lithuanian and Norwegian special operations forces and welcomed Norway’s joining the activities of the Baltic Defence College and the successful *progress of procurement of the Browning M2 QCB 12.7mm rifles and ammunition.*


The Lithuanian and Norwegian Defence Minister also discussed the security situation in Ukraine and agreed to cooperate to the end of supporting the country.

The Minister of Defence of Norway also met with Norwegian soldiers carrying out the NATO Baltic Air Policing Mission from the Šiauliai Airbase with four F-16 Fighting Falcons. This is the third shift Norway has provided for guarding the Baltic skies with the previous rotations having been sent in January-March 2005 and in March 2008-December 2007.

The Lithuanian-Norwegian defence cooperation is developed in various areas, such as defence planning, training, and since 2007 - annual bilateral ministerial meetings.

Lithuanian and Norwegian military personnel cooperate and learn from each other during various exercises. Over the last decade several tens of soldiers from the Lithuanian Air Force, Navy, as well as special operations troops and logistics specialists have taken part in various exercises in Norway. A particularly intense cooperation is seen between special forces of both countries.

Norway handed over to Lithuania the RBS-70 short range air defence systems currently in service with the Air Defence Battalion of the Lithuanian Air Force. The Lithuanian Armed Forces also acquired from Norway vessels for its Navy and carried out other procurement projects.






























*M2A1 .50 caliber (12.7mm) Heavy Machine Gun*
General Dynamics Ordnance and Tactical Systems developed the M2A1 .50 caliber weapon after more than 30 years of experience manufacturing the M2 heavy barrel (HB) machine gun for the U.S. Department of Defense.

The M2 machine gun is one of the world’s most reliable, highly accurate and effective weapons. The M2A1 offers the proven performance and in-place logistics support of the existing M2HB machine gun, along with the new features and design improvements of the quick change barrel (QCB) system and flash hider. These upgrades increase the performance of the battle-proven M2 and are adaptable to existing M2HB weapons.

*KEY FEATURES*


Fixed headspace and timing


Reduces safety concerns associated with barrel
changing.


Simplifies warfighter training


Eliminates operator requirement to adjust the headspace and timing.


Positive barrel engagement


Ensures the barrel is securely locked and aligned with the patented J-slot barrel retention system.


Improved flash hider


Decreases muzzle flash, making the M2 night-vision friendly.


Robust, removable barrel handle


Streamlines hot-barrel changing.

*Specifications*
*Caliber*
.50 caliber / 12.7mm (NATO)

*Weight* 84 pounds (38.2 kg)
*Length*
67.75 inches (1,721mm)

*Width* 9 inches (230mm)
*Cyclic rate of fire* 450-600 rounds per minute
*Muzzle velocity *
2,910 feet per second
(890 meters per second)

*Max Effective Range* 2,000 yards (1,830m)
*Maximum range* 7,440 yards (6,800m)


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Troops from Belgium and Luxembourg to come to Lithuanian for training - EN.DELFI
Monday, June 29, 2015

Troops from Belgium and Luxembourg to come to Lithuanian for training BNS Monday, June 29, 2015 A company of Belgian troops are scheduled to come to Lithuania for six-week training in September, with a squad of Luxembourgian troops providing back-up, the Lithuanian army told BNS on Monday. Troops from Belgium and Luxembourg to come to Lithuanian for training

The Belgians will bring an unidentified number of Piranha infantry fighting vehicles, Lieutenant Andrius Dilda, the public affairs officer of the Land Forces of Lithuania, said. "The troops will execute various tasks, with the main focus made on training," he told BNS. "Their goal will be to get acquainted with the Lithuanian territory. They will train at four different training areas with Lithuanian Land Force units." A company usually consists of 150 troops, and a squad has around 50.

****************

Portugal's defence chief arriving in Lithuania - EN.DELFI
Chief of the General Staff of the Portuguese Armed Forces General Artur Neves Pina Monteiro is arriving in Lithuania on Monday for an official visit at the invitation of Chief of Defence of Lithuania Lieutenant General Jonas Vytautas Žukas. Portugal Portugal

On Monday, the guest is scheduled to meet with Minister of National Defence Juozas Olekas, the chief of defence and other representatives of the Lithuanian Armed Forces. The program of the Portuguese Chief of General Staff's visit includes a meeting with leadership of the Lithuanian Land Force and the Mechanized Infantry Brigade Iron Wolf at the Brigade's HQ (in Rukla), and a meeting with members of a the reconnaissance company of the Portuguese Armed Forces deployed for joint training in Lithuania. Later on, General will travel to Kaunas to view the exposition at the Vytautas the Great War Museum and to lay flowers at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier in the courtyard of the museum.


----------



## Hindustani78

Chief of Staff, Lithuanian Land Force, Colonel Dalius Polekauskas, left, welcomes U.S. Army 4th Infantry Division Commander of the Mission Support Element Brigadier General Michael Tarsa as members of the U.S. Army of the Mission Command Element (MCE) of the 4th Infantry Division arrival at a airport in Vilnius , Lithuania, Wednesday, July 1, 2015. Mindaugas Kulbis/AP














U.S. Army and Bulgarian forces maneuver across the Novo Selo Training Area, Bulgaria, June 25 in Operation Speed and Power. Soldiers from 3rd Battalion, 69th Armor Regiment, join Bulgarian military allies from the 6th Brigade Battle Group during a live-fire tank shoot firing the first ever rounds fired by a U.S. M1A2 tanks in Bulgaria. Operation Speed and Power is part of Operation Atlantic Resolve and is a joint training exercise which demonstrates U.S. Army Europe's preparedness to deliver strategic effect in Atlantic Resolve-South by showcasing the freedom of movement to maneuver and fire M1A2 Abrams anywhere along the Eastern Flank. This ability enables the NATO allies to defend themselves against all threats, and shows that the alliance remains ready to defend itself anywhere at any time. Spc. Jacqueline Dowland/Army


----------



## Hindustani78

NATO chief visits site of future facility in Romania - The Hindu

NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg said Thursday the alliance sees no “immediate threats” as he sought to reassure members which are close to Russia.

“We are seeing a more assertive Russia that is trying to intimidate neighbors by changing borders by force,” Mr. Stoltenberg said during a visit to Bucharest to inspect a site where the alliance will build a facility in reaction to the crisis in Ukraine.

“NATO does not seek confrontation with anyone,” he said. “But we want to keep our members safe in the East and the South.”

Mr. Stoltenberg will visit the NATO Force Integration Unit later Thursday that is similar to ones that will be built in Poland, Bulgaria, Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania. Romania will also have a multinational division headquarters which will be responsible for Romania and Bulgaria.

The alliance says the six small headquarters will be ready by the end of the year, each with a staff of 40 people who participate in exercises and can facilitate rapid deployment of forces to the region.


----------



## Hindustani78

Soldiers of the 4t Infantry Division of the United States deployed in Lithuania for combined training will carry out training flights by U.S. UH-60 Black Hawk helicopters early in the morning of July 5, Sunday, over the Lithuanian regions of Utena, Panevėžys, Šiauliai, Kaunas and Alytus. The crews will take off from the Gediminas Headquarters Battalion in Kairiūkštis str., Vilnius.


----------



## Hindustani78

July 5. Lithuanian Land Force Commander Major-General A.Leika and the United States Army Europe Commander Lieutenant General Ben Hodgesas (Ben Hodges) Alytus signed a Memorandum of Understanding between the US land forces in Europe and Lithuanian land forces in 2015-2017 years. 

Memorandum of cooperation measures approved plan provides for US and Lithuanian soldiers' participation in joint exercises and training in Lithuania and in Europe. More than during the upcoming two-year period is planned to jointly hold about fifteen exercises and training, complementing the operations carried out by the US Atlantic Resolve "(Lith." Atlantic determination ") means Eastern Europe. 

The Memorandum is based on partnership between the United States and Lithuania in order to respond to international crises and conflict prevention in Europe.


----------



## Hindustani78

HELSINKI, Finland (July 6, 2015) Sailors take in lines on the flight deck of the guided-missile destroyer USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109) while leaving port in Helsinki, Finland. Jason Dunham is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Weston Jones/Released)




HELSINKI, Finland (July 6, 2015) Sailors take in lines on the flight deck of the guided-missile destroyer USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109) while leaving port in Helsinki, Finland. Jason Dunham is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Weston Jones/Released)




HELSINKI, Finland (July 4, 2015) Cmdr. Kevin Hoffman, executive officer of the guided-missile destroyer USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109), gives a tour of the ship to U.S. Ambassador to the Republic of Finland Bruce J. Oreck and members of the embassy staff. Jason Dunham is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Weston Jones/Released)





HELSINKI, Finland (July 3, 2015) The guided-missile destroyer USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109) enters port in Helsinki, Finland. Jason Dunham is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Weston Jones/Released)




HELSINKI, Finland (July 3, 2015) Cmdr. Darren Dugan, commanding officer of the guided-missile destroyer USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109), shakes hands with Rear Adm. Kari Takanen, commander of the Finnish navy. Jason Dunham is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Weston Jones/Released)


----------



## Hindustani78

On July 7 Chief of Staff of the U.S. Army General Raymond Odierno will conduct a visit to Lithuania at the invitation of the Commander of the Lithuanian Land Force, Major General Almantas Leika.

The U.S. General is planned to meet with leaderships of the Ministry of National Defence and the Lithuanian Armed Forces, and to observe a combined Lithuanian-U.S. training exercise at the Gaižiūnai Training Area (Jonava distr.)


----------



## Hindustani78

July 10, 2015
Video: F-15Cs in Romania with theater security package

These F-15Cs are part of a theater security package at Campia Turzii, Romania. The video was taken between July 6 and 7.

About 200 airmen and 12 F-15Cs from the 142nd Fighter Wing of the Oregon National Guard have been in Romania since June 25.

They are on a six-month deployment as the 123rd Expeditionary Fighter Squadron. The unit was previously in Bulgaria.

A spokeswoman for U.S. Air Forces in Europe said the F-15Cs and airmen are expected to remain in Romania until Sept. 30.

Twelve A-10s and about 300 airmen with the 354th Expeditionary Squadron of Davis-Monthan Air Force Base, Arizona, left Romania for Poland on June 29.





TALLINN, Estonia (July 8, 2015) Cmdr. Darren Dugan, commanding officer of the guided-missile destroyer USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109), bids farewell to Estonian soldiers assigned to the Guard Battalion after touring the ship. Jason Dunham is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Weston Jones/Released)


----------



## Hindustani78

RIGA, Latvia (July 12, 2015) The guided-missile destroyer USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109) pulls into port in Riga, Latvia. Jason Dunham is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Weston Jones/Released)




BALTIC SEA (July 12, 2015) Cmdr. Darren Dugan, commanding officer of the guided-missile destroyer USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109), Cmdr. Kevin Hoffman, executive officer, and Cmdr. Senior Grade Valdis Stanka, chief of staff of Latvian navy, render honors to Latvian navy patrol craft Jelgava (P-08) while pulling into port in Riga, Latvia. Jason Dunham is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Weston Jones/Released)




BALTIC SEA (July 12, 2015) Sailors aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109) render honors to a Latvian navy patrol craft while pulling into port in Riga, Latvia. Jason Dunham is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Weston Jones/Released)




BALTIC SEA (July 12, 2015) Sharon Hudson-Dean, Charge d'Affaires of the U.S. Embassy to Latvia, stands on the starboard bridgewing of the guided-missile destroyer USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109) while pulling into port in Riga, Latvia. Jason Dunham is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Weston Jones/Releas




VARNA, Bulgaria (July 13, 2015) Sailors assigned to the guided-missile destroyer USS Porter (DDG 78) man the rails as the ship depart Varna, Bulgaria. Porter on a routine patrol conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communications Specialist 2nd Class Luis R. Chavez Jr/Released)


----------



## Hindustani78

Gen. Ray T. Odierno, Army chief of staff (left), presents coins to soldiers assigned the 4th Infantry Division’s (4th Inf. Div.) at the 7th Army Joint Multinational Training Command’s Grafenwoehr Training Area, Germany, July 9. Gertrud Zach/Army


----------



## Hindustani78

Army wants to double tanks, boost soldiers in Europe

July 15, 2015
*The Army wants to send a second brigade's worth of tanks, Bradleys and other heavy equipment, and dedicate an entire division to exercises, training and assurance missions in Europe amid growing concerns over Russian aggression.*

These moves come as the Army continues a massive drawdown of forces that has already cut 10,000 soldiers — including two brigade combat teams — from Europe. Another 1,700 soldiers will be cut over the next three years as part of the latest round of reductions,* leaving about 30,000 soldiers forward-stationed in Europe.*

Army Chief of Staff Gen. Ray Odierno discussed his desire to place a second brigade's worth of tanks, Bradley Fighting Vehicles, Howitzers and other equipment in Europe during a recent interview with The Wall Street Journal.

His remarks come as senior U.S. military leaders voice their concerns about the threat posed by Russia, which in the last year has annexed the Crimea region, secured a vital port in the Black Sea and sponsored a civil war in Eastern Ukraine that has claimed thousands of lives.

*There is "a growing recognition that this is not a spike in bad behavior by President Putin, but that this represents a much longer term set of challenges that we're going to deal with," Lt. Gen. Ben Hodges, commander of U.S. Army Europe, said Monday during a meeting with reporters at the Pentagon.*

Last spring, in an effort to reassure America's allies in Europe, the Army launched Operation Atlantic Resolve in the three Baltic States and Poland. The operation, which consists of a series of exercises and training events, has since expanded to Romania, Bulgaria and elsewhere.

The Army also began building a brigade-sized set of equipment in Europe for use by regionally-aligned forces sent to the region for Operation Atlantic Resolve and other exercises and training events with partner nations. Known as the European Activity Set, the equipment will be split into several countries, including the three Baltic States, Poland, Bulgaria, Romania and Germany, for regular use by incoming rotational forces.

Most of the equipment — about 1,200 vehicles in all, including about 220 tanks, Bradleys and Howitzers — should arrive in Europe by December, Hodges said.

"We've been working with these countries for quite a few months, looking at possible locations, sorting out how we're going to do this," Hodges said.

While the equipment is expected to arrive by the end of the year, the various host nation sites likely won't all be ready until summer 2016, Hodges said. Until then, some of the EAS will be stored in Coleman Barracks in Mannheim, Germany.

The second set of equipment, known as Army Prepositioned Stocks, would be reserved for contingencies.

A final decision about the APS has not been made, Hodges said. What also has yet to be determined is where that equipment might come from, Army officials said.

Army senior leaders also are considering dedicating the 4th Infantry Division to Europe as part of the service's regionally-aligned forces concept.

The 4th Infantry Division headquarters, of Fort Carson, Colorado, already is aligned with U.S. European Command. A headquarters element, led by one of the division's deputy commanding generals, is currently deployed to Europe, tasked with coordinating the various exercises and training missions across the region.

As the Army draws down its forward-stationed force in Europe, it is relying more and more on rotational, regionally-aligned forces to conduct exercises and training. In addition to the 4th Infantry Division headquarters, the Army also has sent the 1st Brigade Combat Team and an aviation battalion from the 3rd Infantry Division to Europe.

Hodges said* the plan to align all of the 4th Infantry Division — to include its brigade combat teams, aviation brigade and enablers — has not been finalized. 4th ID includes about 12,000 soldiers.*

"It's a proposal, and I certainly would welcome it," he said. "It would make it a very effective and efficient way to generate what was needed for the rotational force."

The 10th Special Forces Group, which also is aligned with Europe, is stationed at Fort Carson as well, Hodges said.

"You can see a great synergy here," he said.

Army Europe will continue to rely on rotational forces as it works to meet the demand for troops in the region, according to Hodges.

"There'll be periods in the coming year where we'll need more, and the Army is going to deliver what the combatant commander needs," he said.

This includes a surge in aviation capability for next year to match an increase in exercise needs, Hodges said. The U.S. also has committed, in the coming year, to providing an attack helicopter battalion to serve on the Very High Readiness Joint Task Force, or VJTF, a new quick-reaction force that came out of the September NATO summit in Wales.

"The Army is leaning over backwards to try and help meet our requirements," Hodges said. "Everybody is working hard to find the capability that we need."

While the Army steps up its rotational forces, the troops stationed in Europe also are critical, he said.






German Soldiers drive a Wiesel A2 TOW track vehicle during exercise Saber Strike, in Rukla, Lithuania on June 11. The Army is looking to regionally align more troops to Europe, and that will mean more training alongside allies. (Photo: Sgt. Jarred Woods/Army)

"The Army's going to have to cut 40,000 people," he said. "The fact that the Army still protected the 173rd Airborne Brigade, the 2nd Cavalry Regiment and most of the things we still have in theater, I think that is a very, very strong endorsement by the Army that the capability we have that's forward stationed is very important."

Those forces are "an ocean closer" to Europe, Africa and the Middle East, Hodges said.

"I'm old enough to remember when there were literally 300,000 Army [personnel] here," he said. "Now there's 30,000."

This smaller force means a busier force, Hodges said.

"Our op-tempo right now is about double than what we normally would be," he said.

The Stryker regiment is putting as many miles on their vehicles as they would during a National Training Center rotation, "but they're doing it month after month after month," Hodges said.

The Army also relies on the National Guard and Army Reserve for critical enabler capability, he said, "to make our 30,000 feel like 300,000."

Soldiers fire blanks to prepare for a live-fire training exercise at the Central Training Area near Tapa, Estonia, on July 10. The training occurred during Operation Atlantic Resolve, a series of ongoing training exercises to build relationships, trust and interoperability between the U.S. and its NATO allies. Sgt. Juana M. Nesbitt/Army


----------



## Hindustani78

July 16. Lithuania moved from the last German troops 292 th Jaeger Battalion. By strengthening the overall NATO agreed remedies for more than 200 German troops for three months participated in joint training and exercises with Lithuania and other NATO allied troops.

Whole logistical troops return and dispatch technical operation of Lithuania to a permanent place of deployment Donaueshingene, Germany, was responsible Lithuanian Army Logistics Command units. Total operation was relocated about 80 military vehicles and 25 pieces of maritime containers with cargo. Redeployment from Lithuania to Germany in the intermediate point has been selected Šeštokai railway station.

,, Because for all the participating units and military professionalism, good planning, and that such operations have become commonplace logistics, military and technical conveyance was very smooth. Of course there is always room to improve, but military experience, joint Lithuanian army and other state authorities' actions and efforts to help to achieve a common goal - the success of the Allied redeployment '' - said operations coordinator Captain Tom Matulevičius.

Redeployment operation involved troops from the Lithuanian Grand Duke Vytenis Main Support Battalion, Movement Control Center and Dr. Military Medical Service. Military equipment and marine cargo containers by rail were removed on July 11-12, and part of German soldiers during the Kaunas airport departed on 13 July.

Lithuanian army is working closely with other government agencies to ensure prompt and proper military component of NATO allies to take part in military cooperation events, deployment and host nation support coordination.

Since 2014 spring reinforcing NATO agreed deterrent measures in the Baltic region Lithuania are deployed rotate Company of the US Army troops (currently Lithuania trains have their sixth shift), as well as after a few months in our country trained Hungarian and Danish troops companies.


----------



## Hindustani78

Frigate Naval Forces of Ukraine "Getman Sahaidachny" of helicopter Ka-27pch on board from 17 to 24 July will take part in multinational exercises "Sea Shield-2015", which will be held in the western Black Sea.

The purpose of training involved in training Ukrainian Navy assets yevidpratsyuvannya interaction when performing tasks in multinational tactical connections ships under NATO standards, improving interoperability units and their operational capabilities.In the port of Constanta (Romania) ship officers will participate in briefings coordinate the forces at sea, together with foreign colleagues commit protocol visits.

In addition, during the stay of the ship in the port planned day of "open doors", during which will visit "Hetman Sagaidachnogo" civilians.


----------



## Hindustani78

A-10s returning from European deployment
EDT July 17, 2015

A-10s from Davis-Monthan Air Force Base, Arizona, are headed home after a months-long tour across Europe to reassure allies after the incursion of Russian-backed separatists into Ukraine.

The A-10s, assigned to the 355th Fighter Wing at Davis-Monthan, wrapped up their tour with a four-day stay at Royal Air Force Lakenheath, England, where they trained with F-15Cs, and practiced combat search and rescue.

The A-10s deployed to Europe in February, and trained in Germany, Latvia, Lithuania, Romania, Bulgaria. Estonia and Poland. The aircraft were the first “theater security package” to NATO allies in Eastern Europe. The deployment included about 300 airmen and support equipment for the aircraft.

On July 6, F-15s from the 142nd Fighter Wing of the Oregon Air National Guard from Portland began training with the Romanian air force as part of another theater security package rotation. About 200 airmen came together to form the 123rd Expeditionary Fighter Squadron for the package.

“Our mission in Romania is to support Operation Atlantic Resolve,” Lt. Col. Sean Sullivan, 123rd EFS commander, said in a release. “It is to show the United States’ dedication to security, stability and peace in Europe and to work on interoperability with our NATO allies.”

The unit took over for the 159th Expeditionary Fighter Squadron of the Florida Air National Guard, deployed from Jacksonville.

“The U.S. Air Force’s forward presence in Europe, augmented by a rotational force like the TSP, allows us to work with our allies to develop and improve ready air forces capable of maintaining regional security,” Gen. Frank Gorenc, U.S. Air Forces in Europe and Air Forces Africa commander, said in a release.

The aircraft join other C-130 and F-16 detachments in Romania that have rotated through Powidz Air Base in Poland for training.

Marine Lance Cpl. Gordon Kwei, anti-tank missile man with Weapons Company, Black Sea Rotational Force, fires the tube-launched, optically tracked, wire-guided anti-tank missile (TOW), while Staff Sgt. Wayne Edmiston, combat correspondent with Black Sea Rotational Force, records it during the combined anti-armor team sustainment training for Exercise Platinum Lion 15-3 on July 8 at Novo Selo Training Area, Bulgaria. 1st Lt. Sarah Burns/Marine Corps





KARLSKRONA, Sweden (July 14, 2015) Chief of Naval Operations (CNO) Adm. Jonathan Greenert is piped ashore following a tour of the Swedish Visby-class corvette HMS Harnosand at Karlskrona Naval Base. Greenert visits Sweden to hold bilateral talks with Royal Swedish Navy leadership and to tour Karlskrona Naval Base. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Nathan Laird/Released)




KARLSKRONA, Sweden (July 14, 2015) Chief of Naval Operations (CNO) Adm. Jonathan Greenert and Rear Adm. Jan Thornqvist, chief of staff of the Royal Swedish Navy, depart the Swedish mine countermeasure ship HMS Vigna at Karlskrona Naval Base. Greenert visits Sweden to hold bilateral talks with Royal Swedish Navy leadership and to tour Karlskrona Naval Base. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Nathan Laird/Released)




KARLSKRONA, Sweden (July 14, 2015) Chief of Naval Operations (CNO) Adm. Jonathan Greenert and Rear Adm. Jan Thornqvist, chief of staff of the Royal Swedish Navy, stand at attention during a welcome ceremony at Karlskrona Naval Base. Greenert visits Sweden to hold bilateral talks with Royal Swedish Navy leadership and to tour Karlskrona Naval Base. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Nathan Laird/Released)





USS Jason Dunham arrives in Lithuania - EN.DELFI

The Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109) has arrived in the Lithuanian port of Klaipėda for a scheduled port visit. USS Jason Dunham arrives in Lithuania

Jason Dunham’s presence in Lithuania "reaffirms to regional partners and NATO allies that the U.S. Navy shares a commitment to strengthen ties while working toward mutual goals of promoting peace and stability in the Baltic region," the US Embassy in Vilnius said in a statement. "There are many opportunities for meaningful exchange with our Lithuanian allies during this port visit and my sailors will benefit greatly from each of them," Cmdr. Darren Dugan, USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109) commanding officer, was quoted as saying in the statement.

Sailors from Jason Dunham are scheduled to participate in two outreach programs at the Rytas orphanage and the Palangos Gintaras Children’s Rehabilitation Sanatorium. Sports activities and games with the children are planned for both engagements. A soccer game between Jason Dunham Sailors and Lithuanian Navy personnel is also scheduled.


----------



## Hindustani78

Lejeune Marines first to deploy as new deterrence force in Bulgaria
11:40 a.m. EDT July 18, 2015
About 1,750 North Carolina-based Marines have deployed to Europe for a six-month rotation, including a brand new contingent that will operate in Bulgaria amid growing Russian aggression.

About 150 Marines will be the first to form the Combined Arms Company, which will operate out of Novo Selo Training Area in Bulgaria. The new force is designed to soothe European allies concerned by Russian saber-rattling, but they can also respond to crises in Europe and Africa.

The company will be assigned to the Romania-based Black Sea Rotational Force, and will include Marines from these five units: 2nd Tank Battalion; 2nd Light Armored Reconnaissance Battalion; 2nd Combat Engineer Battalion, CLB 6 and 1st Battalion, 10th Marines, according to a spokesman for the task force.

The unit will be equipped with four Abrams main battle tanks, six light armored vehicles and three howitzers. It’s the first of three planned six-month rotations of the Combined Arms Company.

The Marines in Bulgaria are expected to train with local troops during the deployment.

Also deploying is the new iteration of Special Purpose Marine Air Ground Task Force–Crisis Response–Africa. That unit, headquartered in Móron, Spain, and responsible for responding to crises in Africa, will relieve the roughly 1,600 Marines currently deployed with the task force.

That unit will be split between Spain, Italy and Romania. It will include 6th Marine Regiment as the headquarters element; 3rd Battalion, 8th Marines; CLB 6; Marine Medium Tiltrotor Squadron 261, and elements of Marine Aerial Refueler Transport Squadron.

Marines with the last version of the Africa crisis response were expected to begin returning to Camp Lejeune, on July 18.


----------



## Hindustani78

800 troops from U.S., Europe take part in Moldova exercises
July 19, 2015

CHISINAU, Moldova — Some 800 troops from Moldova, the U.S., Romania, Poland and Georgia are taking part in joint military exercises in Moldova, a former Soviet republic that borders Ukraine.

The "Joint Effort 2015"exercises began Sunday and will run until July 25 at a military base in Moldova's second-largest city of Balti, where many ethnic Russians live.

Exercises coordinator Col. Veaceslav Rusu said the aim of the maneuvers, among the largest ever staged in Moldova, is to test the interoperability of the countries' armed forces. Prior to the exercises, he said U.S. troops trained Moldovan soldiers in using modern communications equipment and consolidating Moldovan military control systems.

Moldova has hosted more military exercises since unrest broke out in Ukraine and Russia annexed the Crimean Peninsula last year. Moldova is a member of NATO's Partnership for Peace program.

_Copyright 2015 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## Hindustani78

KLAIPEDA, Lithuania (July 17, 2015) Sailors aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109) man the rails while a Lithuanian military band plays during the ship's arrival into Klaipeda, Lithuania. Jason Dunham is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Weston Jones/Released)





KLAIPEDA, Lithuania (July 17, 2015) Sailors aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109) man the rails as the ship pulls into Klaipeda, Lithuania. Jason Dunham is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Weston Jones/Released)





KLAIPEDA, Lithuania (July 17, 2015) Cmdr. Darren Dugan, commanding officer of the guided-missile destroyer USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109), conducts an interview with Lithuanian media. Jason Dunham is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Weston Jones/Released)




KLAIPEDA, Lithuania (July 17, 2015) Cmdr. Darren Dugan, commanding officer of the guided-missile destroyer USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109), accepts a ship's ball cap from Lt. Nedas Ignatavicius, commanding officer of the Lithuanian navy Mine Hunter LNS Kuris (M-54) after a tour of the ship. Jason Dunham is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Weston Jones/Released)




KLAIPEDA, Lithuania (July 18, 2015) Interior Communications Electrician 3rd Class Lynzi Miller, assigned to the guided-missile destroyer USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109), paints a fence during a community service project at Rytas orphanage in Klaipeda, Lithuania. Jason Dunham is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Weston Jones/Released)


----------



## Hindustani78

RIGA, Latvia (July 13, 2015) Cmdr. Darren Dugan, commanding officer of the guided-missile destroyer USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109), delivers remarks during a luncheon reception for distinguished visitors on the flight deck. Jason Dunham is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Weston Jones/Released)






RIGA, Latvia (July 13, 2015) Cmdr. Darren Dugan, commanding officer of the guided-missile destroyer USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109), meets with Juris Radzevics, municipal executive director for Riga, Latvia, at Riga City Hall. Jason Dunham is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Weston Jones/Released)




KLAIPEDA, Lithuania (July 20, 2015) Sailors man the rails aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109) while the ship departs Klaipeda, Lithuania. Jason Dunham is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Weston Jones/Released)


----------



## Hindustani78

Two Air Force F-16 Fighting Falcons, from the New Jersey Air National Guard's 177th Fighter Wing, left, lead a mixed formation including a Bulgarian air force MiG-29 Fulcrum and MiG-21 Fishbed over Bulgaria during Thracian Star on July 20. Master Sgt. Andrew Moseley/Air Force


----------



## Hindustani78

Czech soldiers of the 73rd Tank Battalion, 7th Mechanized Brigade load their T-72 Main Battle Tank onto a flatbed truck while conducting railhead operations during exercise Allied Spirit II at the train station in Parsberg, Germany, on Monday. Staff Sgt. Nathaniel Allen/Army





Ministry of National Defence Republic of Lithuania :: News » News Releases
2015.08.07
On August 6 soldiers with the Grand Duchess Birutė Uhlan Battalion and D Company of the 173rd Airborne Brigade trained delivering live fire from the BGM-71 TOW (tube-launched, optically tracked, wire-guided) anti-tank missile units at the General Silvestras Žukauskas Training Range (Pabradė). Participants honed their firing skills and accuracy by trying to hit armoured targets at the distance of nearly 2 kilometres. The live fire exercise is a part of Exercise Uhlan Rage that involves Lithuanian and U.S. troops and will is running for two weeks.


“Although the anti-tank weaponry systems used in Lithuanian and U.S. units have slight differences, such exercises are highly rewarding. Soldiers from both of the participating countries train in maximally realistic battle conditions,” Commander of the Lithuanian Land Force Major General Almantas Leika said after observing the exercise.


Commander of Birutė Uhlan Battalion Major Darius Bernotas underscored that such exercises not only familiarise training audiences operating anti-tank systems with varied types of equipment but also teach them adapting to changing professional circumstances. “Lithuanians fired the first shot after just one day of training to use the U.S. anti-tank system,” Major D.Bernotas said.

The second week of Uhlan Rage is a Situational Training Exercise encompassing an offensive, a defensive and advance to contact. UH-60 Black Hawks of the 12th Combat Aviation Brigade will support troops during the offensive and airlift of combat equipment operations.

Soldiers with the 173rd Airborne Brigade of the U.S. Army have been deployed at the Grand Duchess Birutė Uhlan Battalion in Alytus since June. They are planned to be training in Alytus till mid-August and then move to King Mindaugas Hussar Battalion in Panevėžys.

Rotating U.S. contingents are deployed in the Baltic states and Poland since last spring as part of operation Atlantic Resolve in Eastern Europe.


The rotating contingents deployed as part of Operation Atlantic Resolve is one of the NATO measures launched in response to the changed security situation in the region and for strengthening security of the Baltic states and Poland after the Russian annexation of Crimea.

The hosted U.S. military personnel join all the major exercises in Lithuania and other Baltic states.

Lithuania provides full Host Nation Support, i.e. lodging, feeding, other logistic support, to U.S. soldiers.


----------



## Hindustani78

Mortar men with Headquarters and Headquarters Company, 1st Battalion, 503rd Infantry Regiment, 173rd Airborne Brigade, assist an ally from 1st Brigade Estonian Defense Force as he hangs a mortar into a tube during a mortar live fire exercise, Estonia, Aug. 7. Spc. Jacqueline Dowland/Army





On Aug. 10, 2015, soldiers assigned to B Company, 43rd Assault Helicopter Battalion, 3rd Cavalry Regiment, 3rd Infantry Division, hover their Black Hawk helicopter above soldiers assigned to Dog Company, 1st Battalion, 503rd Infantry Regiment, 173rd Infantry Brigade Combat Team (Airborne), 4th Infantry Division and Lithuanian Land Forces soldiers, after the teams on the ground sling loaded a High Mobility Multipurpose Wheeled Vehicles during bilateral training called Uhlan Fury being held in Pabrade, Lithuania. Sgt. James Avery/Army





Lithuanian soldiers assault a mock building on Aug. 11, 2015, during exercise Uhlan Fury, a bilateral training mission currently being held the General Silvestras Zlikaliskas Training Area, Pabrade, Lithuania. Sgt. James Avery/Army


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of National Defence Republic of Lithuania :: News » News Releases
2015.08.13
On August 12 soldiers of the Grand Duchess Birutė Uhlan Battalion and Company D of the 173rd Airborne Brigade taking part in Exercise Uhlan Rage trained conductive offensive and defensive operations with air support from UH-60 Black Hawk helicopters at the General Silvestras Žukauskas Training Area.

“I am very happy we included air support into our joint exercise with allies. It is a great opportunity for our troops to train and improve their skills. Involvement of helicopters greatly enables me as company commander, elevates operational planning of the company to a higher level and gives a lot of priceless experience,” Captain Arnoldas Žilys, commander of the IInd Company of Birutė Uhlan Battalion said.

According to the exercise scenario, join Lithuanian-U.S. forces were tasked to seize a complex of buildings controlled by opposing forces in the area of operation. The operation involved UH-60 Black Hawk helicopters taking troops to the theatre and airlifting the equipment for the offensive later.

The troops playing the opposing force prepared plan of the defensive, made ambushes, while TOW anti-tank systems teams integrated into the joint operation were hunting not only the airlifted equipment but also the helicopters unloading troops and vehicles.

Soldiers with the 173rd Airborne Brigade of the U.S. Army have been deployed to the Grand Duchess Birutė Uhlan Battalion in Alytus since June. They are planned to be training in Alytus till mid-August and then move to King Mindaugas Hussar Battalion in Panevėžys.

U.S. troops are taking part in collective and individual training exercise in Lithuania alongside Lithuanian counterparts.

Rotating U.S. contingents are deployed in the Baltic states and Poland since last spring as part of operation Atlantic Resolve in Eastern Europe.

The rotating contingents deployed as part of Operation Atlantic Resolve is one of the NATO measures launched in response to the changed security situation in the region and for strengthening security of the Baltic states and Poland after the Russian annexation of Crimea.

The hosted U.S. military personnel join all the major exercises in Lithuania and other Baltic states.

Lithuania provides full Host Nation Support, i.e. lodging, feeding, other logistic support, to U.S. soldiers.


----------



## Hindustani78

Lithuanian engineering battalion


















Army novices nine months of service will be given in writing proprietary Lithuanian army uniforms printed two outdoor costume kits, consisting of a jacket and trousers. Together, they will receive a written anonymising and printed T-shirt short and long sleeves, a hat field uniforms, field uniforms jacket.





Future soldiers will also be distributed to the lingerie sets, tracksuits and cold weather for the clothing - hat, soldier, sweater, gloves, outdoor warm uniforms kit, cold weather for briefs and kaklamautė. Young people will be provided and shoes - will receive two sets of outdoor shoes, slippers and sneakers.





Conscripts receive through service in the assault equipment needed - they will be distributed to high-capacity accoutrements backpacks, jackets accoutrements, palapinsiaustės, sleeping bags and cold weather chilly, trays grenades, ammunition magazines, flasks, kettle, military spades, after sleeping bags and mats reflective vests. Conscripts will also receive a smaller accoutrements items - compasses, slepiamųjų paint kits, flashlights, knee pads, gloves tactical attack, earplugs, safety glasses, sun and dust (with removable glass), bags wash. They will also be distinguished by the military and specialty includes additives (eg., For the gunner, messengers and so on.).











Newcomers will live in the barracks and eat in canteens units, and the exercise will be organized during the service field training areas and training areas.


----------



## Hindustani78

August 10-15 June. Lithuania and the United States armed forces logistics specialists participated in the exercise in logistics Lithuania and Poland. It was the first of three training during which troops trained for loading, cargo, refueling and other logistical activities. 

Lithuanian Grand Duke Vytenis Main Support Logistics Battalion, Supply and Distribution Company of the US Army and Direct Support Company, deployed Vytenis Battalion, theoretical exercise cycle is completed in a substantial US contingent of soldiers in the Baltic countries.

Since June, Lithuania deployed US Army 173rd Airborne Brigade soldiers, as well as the direct support of the Brigade company. The company together with Vytenis Battalion logistical, at the end of the theoretical lectures, will continue to participate in the practical field exercises, which will be held in August, September and October.

Rotate the US Land Force contingents in the Baltic States and Poland deployed since last spring as part of the US operation in Atlantic Resolve "(Lith." Atlantic determination ") in Eastern Europe.

Operation Atlantic Resolve "participating contingents rotate among the measures taken by NATO in response to changes in the security situation in the region and strengthening the Baltic States and Poland met the security of the Russian annexation of the Crimea.


----------



## Hindustani78

Engineering Battalion


----------



## Hindustani78

Battle tanks, armored assault vehicles, and indirect-fire capabilities, including artillery and mortars, are delivered in the port of Bremerhaven, Germany, to move the U.S. Marine Corps Combined Arms Company into Eastern Europe, Aug. 17. The CAC will reassure NATO Allies and partners with the capability and access for improved military exercises in the region. Sgt. Tatum Vayavananda/Marine Corps





Ministry of National Defence Republic of Lithuania :: News » News Releases

Having finished two-month training with the Grand Duchess Birutė Uhlan Battalion in Alytus sodiers of the rotating U.S. forces in Lithuania will continue to hone joint procedures with King Mindaugas Hussar Battalion in Panevėžys.

On August 18 the U.S. flag was symbolically lowered before a formation to mark the end of an intense two-month combat training cycle of Delta Company, 173rd Airborne Brigade, with the Grand Duchess Birutė Uhlan Battalion in Alytus.

During the cycle of training that began in June U.S. troops and soldiers of the Uhlan Battalion were honing combat skills and interoperability procedures, and gained experience from each other.

Before leaving U.S. soldiers thanked for the warm welcome and excellent training conditions.

Soldiers of the 173rd Airborne Brigade of the U.S. Army are the 6th shift of the rotating U.S. forces in Lithuania.

U.S. troops are taking part in collective and individual training exercise in Lithuania alongside Lithuanian counterparts.

Rotating U.S. contingents are deployed in the Baltic states and Poland since last spring as part of operation Atlantic Resolve in Eastern Europe.

The rotating contingents deployed as part of Operation Atlantic Resolve is one of the NATO measures launched in response to the changed security situation in the region and for strengthening security of the Baltic states and Poland after the Russian annexation of Crimea.






























The hosted U.S. military personnel join all the major exercises in Lithuania and other Baltic states.



Lithuania provides full Host Nation Support, i.e. lodging, feeding, other logistic support, to U.S. soldiers.



Credits: Grand Duchess Birutė Uhlan Battalion (1-5), King Mindaugas Hussar Battalion (6-7)


----------



## Hindustani78

A UH-60M Black Hawk helicopter lifts off with a High Mobility Multipurpose Wheeled Vehicle during Exercise Uhlan Fury at the Gen. Silvestras Zlikaliskas Training Area, Pabrade, Lithuania, on Aug. 10. Sgt. James Avery/Army


----------



## Hindustani78

Marine tanks, artillery and light-armored reconnaissance vehicles arrive in Bulgaria to support NATO allies and international partner countries. Cpl. Justin Updegraff/Marine Corps





U.S. paratrooper from Attack Company, 1st Battalion, 503rd Infantry Regiment, 173rd Airborne Brigade marches with paratroopers from Folgore Regiment, Italian Army on Balchik Air Base, Bulgaria, as part of Swift Response 15 on Tuesday. Staff Sgt. Cody Harding/Army


----------



## Hindustani78

Army Pvt. Danny Couch of McEwen, Tenn., assigned to Dog Company, 1st Battalion, 503rd Infantry Regiment, 173rd Airborne Brigade, low crawls under simulated cover toward a firing position during a Lithuanian Land Forces Best Squad Competition on Thursday in Rukla, Lithuania. Sgt. James Avery/Army




Soldiers assigned to Dog Company, 1st Battalion, 503rd Infantry Regiment, 173rd Airborne Brigade traverse a water obstacle with their gear during a Lithuanian Land Forces Best Squad Competition on Thursday in Rukla, Lithuania. Sgt. James Avery/Army


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of National Defence Republic of Lithuania :: News » News Releases
2015.09.02





On September 3 NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg and President of the Republic of Lithuania Dalia Grybauskaitė will inaugurate the NATO Force Integration Unit (NFIU) Lithuania at a ceremony in Vilnius.



NATO Secretary General will be accompanied by Chairman of the NATO Military Committee General Petr Pavel who will unveil the NFIU plaque on its headquarters building together with Chief of Defence of Lithuania Lieutenant General Jonas Vytautas Žukas.


At the ceremony National Flag of Lithuania, flags of NATO, Vilnius City and the NATO Force Integration Unit will be hoisted to the tunes of the anthems of Lithuania and NATO. 


Soldiers of the Hungarian Air Force will perform a flypast with JAS–39 Gripen fighter jets in the honour of ceremony participants and residents of Vilnius on the occasion of the ceremony.


The event will also be attended by Prime Minister of Lithuania Algirdas Butkevičius, Minister of National Defence Juozas Olekas, Minister of Foreign Affairs Linas Linkevičius, Commander of Allied Joint Force Command Brunssum General Hans-Lothar Domröse, Commander of the Headquarters Multinational Corps Northeast Lieutenant General Manfred Hofmann, Commander NFIU Lithuania Colonel Jakob Søgård Larsen, Chairs of the Committees for Foreign Affairs, National Security and Defence, European Affairs of the Parliament of the Republic of Lithuania, and other guests.


The establishment of these six NFIUs was agreed at the Wales Summit in 2014. NATO will take further steps at the Warsaw Summit and beyond. All the six NFIUs were officially activated on Monday, September 1. All the six NFIUs are planned to reach full operational capability ahead of the NATO Summit in Warsaw in 2016. 


Activation of the NFIUs is part of NATO's fundamental adaptation in the face of security challenges from the east and the south.


NATO Force Integration Units are small command and control headquarters whose key mission is to facilitate the rapid deployment of the NATO Very High Readiness Joint Task Force (VJTF) and additional rapid response elements into the region if needed.


The NFIUs will have a key role in planning, exercising, and assisting potential reinforcements, providing a vital link between national forces and multinational NATO forces.


The NFIU in Lithuania will operate as an intermediate unit facilitating interoperability among national and the region-deployed allied forces. It will also contribute to enhance allied training and exercises, and liaison with NATO’s operational commands.


Staff at the NFIU will cooperate with national forces to identify traffic junctions, key logistical and other necessary infrastructure in the country which will facilitate the quickest possible redeployment of NATO’s response forces into the Baltic region.


The NFIU in Vilnius will comprise roughly 40 military personnel, half of which will be provided by other allied nations. The international staff will comprise representatives from more than 10 NATO member states.


The NFIU in Lithuania is under command of Colonel (Danish Army) Jakob Søgård Larsen. Lieutenant Colonel (Lithuanian Land Force) Mindaugas Petkevičius is acting as second in command.


----------



## Hindustani78

3,500 Fort Stewart soldiers to deploy to Europe for 2nd rotation

FORT STEWART, Ga. — The Army is sending about 3,500 soldiers based in Georgia to Europe for the second time this year.

Commanders at Fort Stewart said Wednesday troops from the 1st Brigade of the 3rd Infantry Division will deploy across the Atlantic Ocean later this month.

Roughly 1,500 of the Georgia soldiers will serve a three-month rotation as part of Operation Atlantic Resolve, launched last year to demonstrate American commitment to stability in Europe. They will be sent to Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland, Romania, Bulgaria and Hungary.

The rest of the troops will head to Spain and Germany for military exercises with NATO partners.

The 1st Brigade from Fort Stewart served its first three-month European rotation earlier this year, beginning in March.

_Copyright 2015 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## JPMM

Portuguese from RC6 (6th Cavalry Regiment - Braga) in Lithuania


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/news/nato-to-incr...amid-russian-activity-stoltenberg-800884.html
The redeployment term for at least 300 thousand troops will be reduced from 6 months to 2. 


NATO is to force up the battle readiness for at least several hundred thousand of its troops, the Alliance Secretary General* Jens Stoltenberg* told the Times. 

The principal aim is to reduce terms for the redeployment of a NATO contingent in the crisis situation from 6 months to at least 2. 

These measures proved themselves necessary because of Russia's unprecedented military activity in the world, the top Alliance official said. With Russia increasing its military power, holding exercises and increasing its expenditure on propaganda, NATO can't avoid getting itself ready to meet any threat, Stoltenberg also claimed. 



"_We respond to this with the greatest consolidation of our collective defence since the end of the Cold War_", the Secretary said. 

Stoltenberg did not note, how many troops the Alliance are ready to get prepared for a quicker response to a probable Russian aggression, but the total amount of increased combat readiness contingent may reach 300,000, according to the British representative at NATO Adam Thomson, the BBC reports. 

These troops are planned to be used as reinforcements for already created high combat readiness troops, that can be redeployed to the battlefield within days. 

An additional contingent may include multinational forces, Stoltenberg also claimed.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.businessinsider.com/euro...inians-are-hastily-emplacing-fixed-defenses-1

Russia continues to issue threats to countries on its borders — most notably those with significant populations of ethnic Russians like Georgia and Ukraine which have already felt Moscow’s wrath in recent years.

But many European countries have reduced their spending in the decades since World War II, so preparing for a potential war with their aggressive and highly militarized neighbor is not as simple as giving their soldiers MREs, bullets, and marching orders.

And while the US helps guarantee the security of NATO members, a recent analysis by the RAND Corporation indicates that *many countries on the eastern front could be swallowed up long before American reinforcements could arrive. Some countries, like Estonia, could be conquered in as little as 60 hours, analysts say*.

Here’s what eight countries in Eastern Europe are doing to get ready for the war they hope never comes:

Norwegian soldiers prepare for a stalking event during the 2016 Best Sniper Squad Competition in Germany. The team went on to win the overall competition.







*Ukrainians are hastily emplacing fixed defenses*

Ukraine is the one state on the list who is currently engaged in a war with Russia. While its troops have fought limited groups of Russian “volunteers,” Ukraine’s top generals are worried about a full-scale air attack and ground invasion.

To prepare, Kiev is digging trenches and emplacing fixed defenses like tank traps and bunkers. It also practiced maneuvering mobile air defenses and other units. Finally, Ukraine is planning a massive expansion of its navy to replace many of the ships captured by Russia in the 2014 annexation of Crimea.

Servicemen march during Ukraine's Independence Day military parade in central Kiev, Ukraine, August 24, 2016.Gleb Garanich/Reuters





*Estonia is training a guerrilla force to bleed Russian occupiers dry*
Estonia fields an army of only 6,000 soldiers and fully expects to be overrun within days if attacked by Russia, an outcome that the RAND Corporation agrees with. But Estonia plans to make the Russians regret ever acre they took.

The nation is hosting “military sport” contests and encouraging citizens to keep weapons in their homes. The sports events include 25-mile ruck marches, evasion exercises, plant identification, and others which test skills useful for an insurgent force. Over 25,000 Estonians have joined the weekly drills.

Estonian soldiers take part in NATO military exercise Hedgehog 2015 at the Tapa training range in Estonia May 12, 2015.REUTERS/Ints Kalnins





*Latvia is training up a “home guard” and investing in special operations*




Latvian soldiers drive their armored combat vehicles into position during a joint training exercise with U.S. troops on Oct. 31, 2016, in Adazi, Latvia.US Army

Like Estonia, Latvia is bullish on training citizens to resist an invasion. It is moving forward with plans to allow “home guard” member to keep their weapons and night vision devices in their homes. It's also betting heavily on special operations forces, tripling the size of the National Armed Force Special Operations Forces.

Like most NATO members, it's also trying to get more NATO troops on its soil to deter Russian aggression in the first place. Britain is already sending troops for exercises, and Denmark and France have promised forces as well.






Lithuania has distributed a civil defense book to its citizens which details how to survive a Russian invasion that includes a phone number which residents can call to report suspected Russian spies. It is also planning to restart military conscription for men between the ages of 19 and 26.

*Norway*




A member of the Norwegian Special Forces looks on during a sea patrol around a Norwegian frigate that docked at Limassol, Cyprus, on December 14, 2013Andreas Manolis/Reuters
Norway officially acknowledged that it believes Ukraine was illegally occupied by Russia during a state visit to Ukraine on October 18. Russia later added Norway to its list of targets for “strategic” weapons. Russia uses the word “strategic” to differentiate between conventional and nuclear-capable forces.

Norway has invited more NATO troops, including U.S. Marines, to train there. It’s also stepped up its intercepts of Russian aircraft flying near its shores. Norway’s F-16s now maintain a 24-hour alert. The country is also re-opening Cold War-era bases in the far north.


*Poland is buying massive amounts of equipment, including new subs*




A member of Poland's 1st Mechanized Battalion of the 7th Coastal Defence Brigade looks through binoculars as he takes part in a military exercise with the U.S. 1st Brigade Combat Team, 1st Cavalry Division near Drawsko-Pomorskie November 13, 2014. Kacper Pempel/Reuters

Poland, which is considered to be one of the more hawkish NATO members, has been warning of a threat from Moscow for some time. For the past few years, it has championed regional security agreements with its neighbors and worked hard to ingrain itself with NATO.

Since Russia invaded Ukraine, Poland has ramped up the purchase of military hardware such as new, stealthy submarines and Polish-manufactured S-70 helicopters for its special operations soldiers.

*Finland and Sweden are securing defense agreements with the UK and US*




flickr user: Eoghan OLionnain
Finland and Sweden are countries which famously prefer to avoid alliances, but Russian aggression has spurred an interest in limited defense agreements which will make it easier for NATO troops to deploy to those countries in the event of war.

The UK and US signed two contracts each with Sweden and Norway, and all four agreements have different details. But, the broad strokes are that all four countries will increase their interoperability by holding joint training exercises as well as participating in research, development, and procurement projects.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.army.mil/article/177936/the_biggest_ammo_shipment_in_20_years_arrives_in_germany
By Sgt. 1st Class Jacob McDonaldNovember 8, 2016

NORDENHAM, Germany - The largest single Army-run shipment of ammunition to Europe in more than two decades, more than 600 shipping containers worth, arrived in Germany Oct. 29.

The Army and Air Force ammunition arrived at the port in Nordenham, Germany, where it was loaded onto trains and shipped to Miesau Army Depot, Germany, for storage and distribution.

*"The shipment by itself is special because it's over 620 containers," said Lt. Col. Brad Culligan, commander, 838th Transportation Battalion, Military Surface Deployment and Distribution Command. "We continue to build up the presence in Europe. This will help with reassuring our allies, along with the common defense of Europe if needed."*

Reassuring European allies by increasing the readily available ammunition also increases the readiness of U.S. forces stationed in Europe.

"This is about deterrence," said Lt. Gen. Ben Hodges, commanding general, U.S. Army Europe. *"We could have 1,000 tanks over here, but if we didn't have the ammunition for them, they would not have any deterrent effect. It's another example of the commitment of the United States to security and stability in Europe."*

Culligan, who oversaw the transfer of the cargo from the ship to trains said the mission required an immense amount of coordination from multiple entities.

*"The ship actually belongs to Military Sea Lift Command," Culligan said. "It's a Military Sea Lift Command vessel that is crewed and manned by Military Sea Lift personnel underneath the U.S. Navy. We are moving Air Force ammunition as well as Army ammunition, so it is truly a joint mission here that is being worked from all levels, from battalion and all the way through the (21st Theater Sustainment Command) and to higher headquarters back in the United States." *

Hodges, who was present for the arrival of the first trainload to Miesau, reflected on the joint nature of the endeavor, adding that German support was a key factor to getting the ammunition where it needed to go.

*"The fact that the ammunition came from Nordenham port by rail all the way to Miesau is only possible because our ally, Germany, allows it to happen," Hodges said. "So it's another way that Germany contributes to deterrence ... by enabling the movement of ammunition and equipment inside Germany for the United States Army."*

He also praised the Soldiers, civilians, contractors and German local national employees who made the mission a success.

"I am so impressed with the quality of the workforce out here," Hodges said.

Personnel at the depot began unloading and breaking down the shipment for storage or movement to other locations as it arrived. The Ammunition will later be moved to various locations throughout Europe.

"It's the ultimate theater sustainment," Culligan said. "We're bringing ammunition into the theater to resupply and set the stage for the European theater for any type of exercises or potential future missions that may come about."

A container full of ammunition is offloaded from the U.S. Naval Ship Lance Cpl. Roy M. Wheat Oct. 29 at Nordenham, Germany. More than 600 containers of mixed munitions, the largest Army-run shipment in more than 20 years, arrived at the port and were moved to Miesau, Germany for storage and distribution throughout Europe. (Photo Credit: Sgt. 1st Class Jacob McDonald)





A driver at the port of Nordenham, Germany places a container of ammunition onto waiting train cars. More than 600 containers of mixed Army and Air Force ammunition was shipped to Germany and moved to Miesau Army Depot for storage and distribution across Europe. This is the largest Army-run ammo shipment in Europe for more than 20 years. (Photo Credit: Sgt. 1st Class Jacob McDonald)





A train pulling cars of Army and Air Force ammunition moves out of the port Oct. 29 at Nordenham, Germany for movement to Miesau Army Depot, Miesau, Germany. More than 600 containers of ammunition arrived at the port and were shipped to the depot for storage and distribution throughout Europe. This is the largest Army-run shipment of ammunition to Europe in more than 20 years. (Photo Credit: Sgt. 1st Class Jacob McDonald)'


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/europe/201611151047455900-eu-army-nato-trump/






EU Foreign Ministers have agreed to set up a rapid reaction force that will involve EU Battlegroups, "air security operations" and "maritime security or surveillance operations," to work alongside NATO, which is facing serious questions following criticisms from US President-elect Donald Trump. 

Trump argued throughout the hustings in the presidential campaign that Europe is not paying its way within the alliance and has questioned why the US pays so much into an organization he described in March as "obsolete". 

His remarks sparked major worries in Eastern European NATO member states — including Latvia, Lithuania, Estonia and Poland — which are calling for more military support in the face of what they perceive to be the threat from Russia. 

However, calls for an EU army, running separately from NATO, have been slammed by pro-alliance supporters — notably Britain — as well as by NATO itself, which sees any supplementary force within Europe as an unnecessary duplication.

European Forces 

Former NATO chief Anders Fogh Rasmussen has dismissed European Commission President Jean-Claude Juncker's plan for a European army as a "paper tiger," while the current NATO Secretary General, Jens Stoltenberg, said: "Going it alone is not an option, either for Europe or for the United States."

However, EU foreign ministers, meeting in Brussels November 14-15, have agreed to the creation of "joint crisis management operations […] joint stabilization operations, including air and special operations; Civilian and military rapid response, including military rapid response operations inter alia using the EU Battlegroups as a whole or within a mission-tailored Force package […] Air security operations including close air support and air surveillance; Maritime security or surveillance operations, including longer term in the vicinity of Europe." 

In an attempt at distancing itself from criticism for setting up a parallel operation to NATO the EU's High Representative/Vice-President Federica, Mogherini said:

"It it not about a European army. It is not about creating a new European Union SHAPE (Supreme Headquarters Allied Powers Europe)-style headquarters. It is not about doing the European Union territorial defense. For this NATO is there; for those that are Allies and others have their own national defense competences." 

Despite this, she said the substance of the plan is about providing the European Union with the "capabilities, the structures, the tools and the financial resources that are needed to fulfil the level of ambition we identified […] deepening defense cooperation through the European Defense Agency," according to the final document agreed by the ministers.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/europe/201611191047631837-france-deploy-soldiers-tanks-estonia/
MOSCOW (Sputnik) — France will deploy 300 military personnel and 5 Leclerc main battle tanks, as well as infantry combat vehicles to Estonia in 2017, Estonian Defense Ministry said Saturday in a statement. 

"[French Defense Minister] Jean-Yves Le Drian assured [Estonian Defense Minister] Hannes Hanso that Paris would send to Estonia 300 soldiers, five Leclerc main battle tanks and infantry combat vehicles next year," the ministry's statement said. The two defense chiefs met on the sidelines of the Halifax International Security Forum, currently underway in Canada, where top military leaders, experts and journalists discuss security issues.

The NATO military alliance declared at a July summit it would move forces to Poland and the three Baltic states of Latvia, Lithuania and Estonia. The UK pledged in October to send additional 800 soldiers to Estonia as well as tanks, drones and armored vehicles.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/press/latvians-keep-calm-but-also-keep-weapons-close-dw-816638.html

Latvian defence spending is rising as Riga watches shifts in US and Russian policies


*The Latvian parliament passed a budget that will see the country's spending on defence rise from 1.4 percent of GDP this year to 1.7 percent next year and then up to the magic NATO number of 2 percent in 2018.* Defence spending is one of the major factors *US President-elect Donald Trump said* he'd be looking at while gauging his enthusiasm for *NATO's Article 5 obligation, which calls for the entire alliance to respond to attacks on a single member.*

*Latvian Foreign Minister Edgars Rinkevics* doesn't appear too concerned yet.* He's been repeatedly asked in recent weeks whether his country will be the scene of "World War Three," as so many headlines claim.*

_"Everyone outside Latvia should calm down,"_ he said with a smile. _"This is not going to be another Ukraine. It's not going to be another kind of 'hotspot' or problem spot for Europe."_

The foreign minister noted that increases in Latvian defense spending started long before any of Trump's threats about downsizing NATO. "We take our commitment [to NATO] seriously," he said, "and we don't have any reason to doubt" the United States will too, in case of what he calls a "contingency."

He has multiple reasons to feel confident, 1,000 or so of them in the form of international troops to be stationed in Latvia early next year as NATO stands up a new battlegroup in each of the Baltic states and Poland. Latvian Defense Ministry State Secretary Janis Garisons said the new Canadian-led battlegroup makes clear to any potential attackers _"our troops are here and if needed, more will come."_


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201611301048019193-lithuania-armoured-carriers-purchase/

18:29 30.11.2016
(updated 19:03 30.11.2016)

Lithuania’s land force units have purchased 168 upgraded German M577 armoured personnel carriers, the country’s Defense Ministry said in a statement Wednesday. 

VILNIUS (Sputnik) — According to the ministry,* the carriers are set to be delivered in several phases in 2017-2018*, while the procurement also includes maintenance tools, spare parts and equipment for the crew. 

"The Lithuanian Armed Forces is buying command, indirect fire support, medical evacuation and training M577 armoured personnel carriers in good technical condition that will fill in the shortages of armoured vehicles in the Lithuanian Land Force," chief of the Logistic Support Command Lieutenant Colonel Ramunas Baronas said as quoted in the statement. The contract worth 1.6 million euros ($1.7 million) was signed in Vilnius earlier in the day. 

The country’s armed forces are currently using M113 armoured tracked vehicles, which are similar to M577 carriers.

************




https://sputniknews.com/military/201611301048024710-us-military-support-poland/

20:11 30.11.2016(updated 20:19 30.11.2016) Get short URL 

The Redzikowo Naval Support Facility (NSF) has opened in Poland, with a Polish battalion providing security for an accompanying US ballistic missile defense system, the US Navy announced in a press release on Wednesday. 

WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — The release explained that the facility will support the missile defense system, which is now under construction, with security, safety and housing for service members. 

Once complete, missile defenses in Poland will improve coverage against medium- and intermediate-range threats from outside the European-Atlantic region, the release added.

"As a persistent shore presence for the US Navy in Europe, NSF Redzikowo will cooperate with the host nation and Polish forces to strengthen relationships in order to increase peace and security throughout the region," the release stated.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/politics/nato-to-hold-excersises-in-norway-near-border-with-russia-846108.html

Up to 10,000 NATO troops will participate in exercises 

NATO military exercises will be held in March 2017 in the Norwegian province of Finnmark sharing borders with Russia, the NRK outlet reports.

According to the sources, upcoming drills will be the largest ones held in the province since 1967, with up to 10,000 of the Norwegian, American and British personnel engaged in exercises. 

_"The Finnmark exercises are meant to practice rapid redeployment of combat units from the bases in Southern Norway and the city of Tromso to the country's north_," the Armed Forces unified staff official Ivar Moen. 

The Russian side has been preliminary informed about the drills, and they will be held far away from the Russian border, so there should be no reason to be paranoid about feeling provoked, he also added. 


Previous NATO exercises have been held in the Norwegian province in 2014.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.businessinsider.com/us-d...amid-record-high-tensions-with-russia-2016-12
Monika Scislowska, Associated Press

The United States is deploying troops to Poland, the Baltic states and Romania next month as part of raising the security of the region, Polish and U.S. defense officials said Wednesday.

Polish Defense Minister Antoni Macierewicz made the announcement following talks with the commander of U.S. land troops in Europe, Lt. Gen. Ben Hodges, in Zagan, western Poland. An Armored Brigade Combat Team from Fort Carson, Colorado will be deployed there early next month, while another U.S. force, a battalion, will be deployed April 1 to Orzysz, in the northeast.

Macierewicz said he was "very happy that a decision has been taken by the U.S. side for an earlier deployment."

But the U.S. Army told The Associated Press that the deployment was not accelerated and is taking place as had always been scheduled.

Hodges said the troops will arrive in the German port of Bremerhaven on Jan. 6 and will be immediately deployed to Poland, the Baltic states and Romania. Their transfer will be timed and treated as a test of "how fast the force can move from port to field," he said.

"I'm confident in the very powerful signal, the message it will send (that) the United States, along with the rest of NATO, is committed to deterrence," Hodges said.

He said the armored brigade has already moved out of its Colorado base and is loading on ships.

"I'm excited about what my country is doing and I'm excited about continuing to work with our ally, Poland," Hodges said.






The United States is sending about 600 soldiers to Poland and the three Baltic states for infantry exercises, the Pentagon said, one of its highest-profile steps yet to reassure NATO allies after Russia's seizure of Crimea. Kacper Pempel/Reuters

In a separate decision, the members of NATO at a July summit in Warsaw approved the deployment of four multinational battalions to Poland and the Baltic states to deter Russia. Germany will lead a multinational battalion in Lithuania, with similar battalions to be led by the United States in Poland, Britain in Estonia and Canada in Latvia.

Poland and the Baltic nations have been uneasy about increased Russian military operations in the region, especially after Russia's 2014 annexation of Crimea from Ukraine, and have requested U.S. and NATO troops on their soil as a deterrent. The alliance and the U.S. insist the


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.militarytimes.com/articles/us-military-completes-112-million-face-lift-in-estonia
By: The Associated Press, December 15, 2016 (Photo Credit: Vitnija Saldava/AP)

TAPA, Estonia — The United States military has completed investments worth $11.2 million to upgrade an Estonian NATO army base as a part of a U.S. commitment to the alliance's eastern flank, which faces increasing tensions with Russia. 

Maj. Gen. John Gronski said Thursday the face-lifts at the Tapa army base symbolized the North Atlantic Treaty Organization's "strength and resolve" in the Baltics.

Updated amenities include new sniper and machine gun ranges, maintenance facilities and a train loading area.

Located 80 kilometers (50 miles) southeast of the Estonian capital of Tallinn, the base recently has hosted American military units for training exercises. Next year it will become the main base for 800 British infantry and 300 French troops.


----------



## Hindustani78

News headlines





http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?pg=4&id=722909

December 19, 2016 12:35

*NATO-Russia Council meeting about to begin in Brussels*

BRUSSELS. Dec 19 (Interfax) - The NATO-Russia Council (NRC) meeting is about to begin at the NATO Brussels headquarters, a diplomatic source told Interfax.

This is the third NRC meeting this year.

NATO froze practical cooperation with Russia in the civilian and military areas in April 2014 due to events in Ukraine. The alliance said though that the NRC would continue to operate in order to keep 'channels for political dialogue' open.

NATO Secretary-General Jens Stoltenberg said last week that today's NRC meeting would be devoted to security in Europe, including Ukraine.

According to Russian Permanent Representative to NATO Alexander Grushko, Russia hopes for a frank discussion of current security levels in Europe taking into account the various factors affecting it, "which, obviously, include the implications of NATO enlargement on the 'eastern flank'."

Stoltenberg will make a video address after the meeting, a source at the NATO headquarters told Interfax earlier.


----------



## PeaceGen

Hindustani78 said:


> if its within the alliance then its needed to protect from non alliance states.


i think it's more to protect Europe from aggressive political moves by NATO officials, moves that provoke the Russians into an "ambush" of those reserved NATO troops...
headache after headache, those NATO ambitions to expand all the way onto Russia's western border ... ...  



Hindustani78 said:


> News headlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?pg=4&id=722909
> 
> December 19, 2016 12:35
> 
> *NATO-Russia Council meeting about to begin in Brussels*
> 
> BRUSSELS. Dec 19 (Interfax) - The NATO-Russia Council (NRC) meeting is about to begin at the NATO Brussels headquarters, a diplomatic source told Interfax.
> 
> This is the third NRC meeting this year.
> 
> NATO froze practical cooperation with Russia in the civilian and military areas in April 2014 due to events in Ukraine. The alliance said though that the NRC would continue to operate in order to keep 'channels for political dialogue' open.
> 
> NATO Secretary-General Jens Stoltenberg said last week that today's NRC meeting would be devoted to security in Europe, including Ukraine.
> 
> According to Russian Permanent Representative to NATO Alexander Grushko, Russia hopes for a frank discussion of current security levels in Europe taking into account the various factors affecting it, "which, obviously, include the implications of NATO enlargement on the 'eastern flank'."
> 
> Stoltenberg will make a video address after the meeting, a source at the NATO headquarters told Interfax earlier.



Good that such a platform (NRC) exists..

Can we please install plenty of curbs/hurdles that slow down escalation-into-war paths?.. Thank you!  

---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: *Rene Veerman* <rene.veerman.netherlands@gmail.com>
Date: Mon, Dec 19, 2016 at 3:54 PM
Subject: Re: The Cold War seems restarted allright..
To: NOS <reacties@nos.nl>, VandaagDeDag <tips@vandaagdedag.nu>, CNN <worldnews@cnn.com>, CIA <info@cia.gov>, NSA <nsapao@nsa.gov>, info@whitehouse.gov, Mossad <info@gov.il>, info@groenlinks.nl, christenunie@tweedekamer.nl, sgp@tweedekamer.nl, info@vvd.nl, info@pvv.nl, info@50pluspartij.nl, info@sp.nl, info@pvda.nl, d66@tweedekamer.nl, Donna Marrozos <redactie@3fm.nl>, info@volkskrant.nl, redactie@volkskrant.nl, info@telegraaf.nl, redactie@telegraaf.nl, info@trouw.nl, redactie@trouw.nl, info@nrc.nl, redactie@nrc.nl, info@parool.nl, redactie@parool.nl, "Team Nieuws.nl" <redactie@nieuws.nl>, redactie@ad.nl, gastbijdrage@sargasso.nl


Please make sure those curbs/blocks to large-scale-warfare are installed, people.. (that includes you, media outlets)..
A war 'far away in far-eastern-europe' that you let degrade into war that hurts many civilians as collateral damage, means muchos bad karma to the ones (you! and me!) who were/are in a position to (help) prevent it, in my opinion..

https://defence.pk/threads/nato-uni...ern-member-states.356516/page-17#post-9025539


----------



## Hindustani78

peacefan said:


> i think it's more to protect Europe from aggressive political moves by NATO officials, moves that provoke the Russians into an "ambush" of those reserved NATO troops...
> headache after headache, those NATO ambitions to expand all the way onto Russia's western border ... ...



United States Military have already declared that Russian Federation is having the largest missile interceptor and launchers and majority of those are close to Eastern Europe and Arctic regions.





peacefan said:


> Good that such a platform (NRC) exists..
> 
> Can we please install plenty of curbs/hurdles that slow down escalation-into-war paths?.. Thank you!
> 
> ---------- Forwarded message ----------
> From: *Rene Veerman* <rene.veerman.netherlands@gmail.com>
> Date: Mon, Dec 19, 2016 at 3:54 PM
> Subject: Re: The Cold War seems restarted allright..
> To: NOS <reacties@nos.nl>, VandaagDeDag <tips@vandaagdedag.nu>, CNN <worldnews@cnn.com>, CIA <info@cia.gov>, NSA <nsapao@nsa.gov>, info@whitehouse.gov, Mossad <info@gov.il>, info@groenlinks.nl, christenunie@tweedekamer.nl, sgp@tweedekamer.nl, info@vvd.nl, info@pvv.nl, info@50pluspartij.nl, info@sp.nl, info@pvda.nl, d66@tweedekamer.nl, Donna Marrozos <redactie@3fm.nl>, info@volkskrant.nl, redactie@volkskrant.nl, info@telegraaf.nl, redactie@telegraaf.nl, info@trouw.nl, redactie@trouw.nl, info@nrc.nl, redactie@nrc.nl, info@parool.nl, redactie@parool.nl, "Team Nieuws.nl" <redactie@nieuws.nl>, redactie@ad.nl, gastbijdrage@sargasso.nl
> 
> 
> Please make sure those curbs/blocks to large-scale-warfare are installed, people.. (that includes you, media outlets)..
> A war 'far away in far-eastern-europe' that you let degrade into war that hurts many civilians as collateral damage, means muchos bad karma to the ones (you! and me!) who were/are in a position to (help) prevent it, in my opinion..



You doesnt have any capablities to curb/block me or Indian Media outlets. ISRO, NSA, Indian Military intelligence all are aware who write for what ?

here the only bad karma is with those who doesnt want to understand what really soveriginity and territorial intregity means . Being an Indian , i am well aware what is needed to be done is to stop the PR against those nations who are fighting a rightous war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

Hindustani78 said:


> United States Military have already declared that Russian Federation is having the largest missile interceptor and launchers and majority of those are close to Eastern Europe and Arctic regions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You doesnt have any capablities to curb/block me or Indian Media outlets. ISRO, NSA, Indian Military intelligence all are aware who write for what ?
> 
> here the only bad karma is with those who doesnt want to understand what really soveriginity and territorial intregity means . Being an Indian , i am well aware what is needed to be done is to stop the PR against those nations who are fighting a rightous war.



Thanks for your input. It's all news to me, maybe i'll do a bit of googling on the subjects you speak about to update myself.


----------



## Hindustani78

Estonia is one of only five NATO members currently meeting 2% of GDP target


http://uatoday.tv/politics/estonia-increases-defense-spending-warily-eyeing-russia-850418.html

Estonia's parliament voted on Monday to approve a 7.6 % increase in state budget expenditure for next year, in part to bolster its military amid growing tension in the Baltic region, *Reuters *reports.

To reinforce Estonia's security, lawmakers set 2017's defense spending at a record 2.2 % of GDP or 477 million euros - up from 2.07 percent forecasted for 2016.


It includes extra spending for hosting NATO troops on rotation in Estonia since tensions rose over Russia's actions in Ukraine in 2014.

After Russia's annexation of Crimea, the Baltic Sea states have seen Russia increase the size, scope and frequency of its military exercises and operations in the region, prompting increased military spending by most of the Nordic and Baltic States.


Only five of the 28 NATO member countries — the U.S., U.K., Poland, Greece and Estonia — currently meet the alliance's 2 percent of GDP target.

Russia last year invested more than 5 percent of its GDP in defense, but that figure is expected to drop to just 3 percent due to the country's economic woes, according to CNBC.

*Worries in the three Baltic NATO member states* that Russia might act to grab them back by force, were stoked by *Trump's remarks in July that he would consider their contributions to the alliance* first before coming to their defence.

Lithuania, Latvia and Estonia also depend on NATO to police their airspace, and expect the alliance to deploy ground troops next year to deter Russia.


----------



## Hindustani78

Latvian defence budget is one of the fastest growing in the world

http://www.sargs.lv/Zinas/Military_News/2016/12/14-01.aspx#lastcomment


*Ministry of Defence informs that Latvian defence budget approved by the Saeima is one of the fastest growing budgets in the world. As shown by analysis published by "IHS Markit" on October, 2016, the defence budgets of Latvia and Lithuania have increased the fastest since 2014, and this rate of growth will be continued until 2018.*

In comparison with 2015, this year the defence budget had increased by 40%, but in 2017, in comparison with this year, the defence budget will grow by 22%.

Infographic prepared by the Ministry of Defence provides an expanded insight into defence budget implementation of 2017, explaining the more important priorities of defence sector, capacity development projects and the necessary financial amount required for implementation. Infographic also provides a view to overall dynamics of the budget of defence sector and its perspective in order to reach 2% of GDP by 2018.

Infographic shows distribution of financing for the largest development projects and expenditure items.

• Defence budget for 2017 is 449.57 million euro, i.e., 1.7% of GDP.

• From every 1 EUR paid in taxes, a total of 4.9 cents are alloted to defence in 2017.

• Budget for 2017 is divided in categories: 33% for investments, 28% for maintenance, 39% for personnel.

The biggest military capabilities projects in 2017 will be infrastructure development, reconnaissance, airspace surveillance and anti-air defence, as well as individual equipment, as well as Land Forces Infantry Brigade mechanization project.







http://www.sargs.lv/Zinas/Military_News/2016/12/28-01.aspx#lastcomment




*US Republican Senator John McCain during his meeting with Latvian Defense Minister Raimonds Bergmanis reassured the US support to strengthening Latvia’s defense.*

Bergmanis and Latvia’s Chief of Defense Lieutenant General Raimonds Graube today met with visiting Republican Senators John McCain and Lindsay Graham, and Democratic Senator Amy Klobuchar to discuss regional security and further bilateral cooperation.

Bergmanis said during the meeting that Latvia when adopting its 2017 budget is on the way to strengthen and develop its defense capabilites, proving itself as a strong NATO member state and strategic partner for the US.

The minister also agreed with the senators on the threat created by Russia and increase of its military activities in the past years.

McCain reassured the US support to Latvia in strengthening defense, underscoring the role of cyber defense in tackling general threats. "Messaging matters, language matters - in the traditional information space and cyber space alike," said McCain.

Senators today visited the National Guard headquarters and met with National Guard commander, Brigadier General Ainars Ozolins.

The senators have arrived in Latvia during their broader regional visit that includes also Georgia, Estonia, Lithuania, Montenegro and Ukraine.

The senators plan to meet also with President Raimonds Vejonis, Foreign Minister Edgars Rinkevics (Unity), Saeima speaker Inara Murniece (National Alliance).


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-nato-russia-idUSKBN14Q1VC

By Stephane Nitschke | BREMERHAVEN, Germany

Hundreds of U.S. tanks, trucks and other military equipment arrived by ship in Germany on Friday to be transported by rail and road to eastern Europe as part of a NATO buildup that has drawn Russia's ire.

Two shiploads arrived in the northern port of Bremerhaven and a third was due in a few days, bringing the fleets of tracked and wheeled vehicles for use by around 4,000 U.S. troops being deployed for exercises in NATO states near Russia.

U.S. and Polish forces will participate in a large "massing" exercise in Poland at the end of January as part of a series of measures aimed at reassuring U.S. allies in Europe after Russia's 2014 annexation of the Crimea region of Ukraine.

"The best way to maintain the peace is through preparation," Major General Timothy McGuire told reporters when asked if the large deployment was meant to send a message to Russia.

"This is just showing the strength and cohesion of the alliance and the U.S. commitment to maintain the peace on the continent," he said.

NATO countries say their planned deployments to eastern NATO countries are purely defensive, but Russia has rebuked what it sees as an aggressive western buildup in eastern Europe.

In addition to U.S. troops going to Poland, NATO members Germany, Canada and Britain are also sending battalions of up to 1,000 troops each to the former Soviet republics of Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania.

They say the four battalions, backed by additional U.S. forces on rotation, are justified by Moscow's annexation of Crimea and support for separatists in eastern Ukraine. Those actions alarmed the Baltic states, which worry they could be the next targets of Russian pressure.

Among their equipment will be 87 Abrams M1A1 tanks, 20 Paladin artillery vehicles and 136 Bradley fighting vehicles.

The equipment will be used by the U.S. Army's 3rd Armored Brigade Combat Team, arriving this month from Fort Carson, Colorado for the first of what Washington promises will be back-to-back nine-month rotations in the "foreseeable future."

Beginning in February, U.S. military units will spread out across Poland, the Baltic states, Bulgaria, Romania and Germany for training, exercises and maintenance.


The Army is also sending its 10th Combat Aviation Brigade with about 50 Black Hawk and 10 CH-47 Chinook helicopters and 1,800 personnel, as well as a separate aviation battalion with 400 troops and 24 Apache helicopters.

Germany's Left party, which has called for closer ties with Russia, said Berlin had a historic obligation to work for peace and disarmament, and it would protest against the deployment.

"Tanks never create peace anywhere," said Christian Goerke, who heads the party in Brandenburg state. "Quite the contrary, a troop deployment of such a scale is part of always increasing buildup and provocation."

(Reporting by Andrea Shalal and Reuters TV; Editing by Tom Heneghan)


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.businessinsider.com/r-us...lex-training-in-europe-to-deter-russia-2017-1






U.S. tanks, trucks and other military equipment, which arrived by ship, are unloaded in the harbour of Bremerhaven, Germany January 8, 2017. REUTERS/Fabian Bimmer 


"Let me be clear: This is one part of our efforts to deter Russian aggression, ensure the territorial integrity of our allies and maintain a Europe that is whole, free, prosperous, and at peace," U.S. Air Force Lieutenant General Tim Ray, deputy commander of U.S. European Command, said in prepared remarks.

Ray underscored the United States' "rock-solid commitment to Europe" in the northern German port of Bremerhaven, where he marked the arrival in recent days of some 2,800 pieces of military equipment that will be used by nearly 4,000 U.S. troops in exercises in NATO states near Russia.

The U.S. and NATO buildup in eastern Europe comes days after U.S. intelligence agencies accused Russian President Vladimir Putin of ordering an effort to help Republican Donald Trump's electoral chances by discrediting Democrat Hillary Clinton in the 2016 presidential campaign.

Ray said the U.S. military's nearly 70,000 service members in Europe were adapting to rapidly changing strategic challenges such as Russia's military operations in Ukraine, migrant flows from Syria, and Islamist radicalism, as evidenced by a truck attack in Berlin that killed 12 people in December.

The U.S. military and NATO are seeking to boost their ability to quickly respond to emerging threats by pre-positioning supplies and equipment across Europe, while upgrading airfields, ranges and other infrastructure after years of neglect. 

"We will also increase the scope and complexity of many exercises in our portfolio focusing on joint interoperability, missile defense and crisis response operations," Ray said.






U.S. tanks, trucks and other military equipment, which arrived by ship, are unloaded in the harbour of Bremerhaven, Germany January 8, 2017. REUTERS/Fabian Bimmer

The newly arrived tanks and trucks were just one part of a larger force that included equipment in "space, cyberspace, the air and sea," he said.

The U.S. and Polish military are gearing up for a large "massing" exercise at the end of January.

U.S. officials say this year's military exercises will focus on better integrating disparate military components and domains, instead of focusing on single areas of concern, such as air superiority, as they were in the past.


----------



## Hindustani78

*U.S soldiers arrive to Zagan as part of NATO deployment, Zagan, Poland January 12, 2017. (REUTERS Photo) *

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...-s-doorstep/story-HMVYAJ2FVmgqxFaynqG7QM.html

American soldiers rolled into Poland on Thursday, fulfilling a dream some Poles have had since the fall of communism in 1989 to have US troops on their soil as a deterrent against Russia.

Some people waved and held up American flags as U.S. troops in tanks and other vehicles crossed into southwestern Poland from Germany and headed toward the town of Zagan, where they will be based. Poland’s prime minister and defense minister will welcome them in an official ceremony Saturday.

“This is the fulfilment of a dream,” said Michal Baranowski, director of the German Marshall Fund think tank in Warsaw. “And this is not just a symbolic presence but one with a real capability.”

U.S. and other Western nations have carried out exercises on NATO’s eastern flank in past years, but the new deployment — which includes some 3,500 U.S. troops — marks the first-ever continuous deployment to the region by a NATO ally.

It is part of a larger commitment by President Barack Obama to protect a region that grew deeply nervous when Russia annexed Crimea from Ukraine in 2014 and then began backing separatist rebels in Ukraine’s east.

There are fears, however, that the enhanced security could eventually be undermined by the pro-Kremlin views of President-elect Donald Trump.

Poland and the Baltic states also feel threatened by Russia’s recent deployment of nuclear-capable Iskander missiles in Kaliningrad, the Russian territory wedged between Poland and Lithuania.

But Russia says it’s the one who is threatened.


“These actions threaten our interests, our security,” President Vladimir Putin’s spokesman Dmitry Peskov said Thursday. “Especially as it concerns a third party building up its military presence near our borders. It’s not even a European state.”

Worries about the permanence of the new U.S. security commitments are rooted in a tragic national history in which Poland has often lost out in deals made by the great powers.

Poles still feel betrayed by Obama’s “reset” with Russia early on in his administration, which involved abandoning plans for a major U.S. missile defense system in Poland and replacing it with plans for a less ambitious system, still not in place.

“All recent U.S. presidents have thought there can be a grand bargain with Russia,” said Marcin Zaborowski, a senior associate at Visegrad Insight, an analytic journal on Central Europe. “Trump has a proclivity to make deals, and Central and Eastern Europe have reason to worry about that.”

Polish Foreign Minister Witold Waszczykowski expressed hope this week that any new effort at reconciliation with Russia “does not happen at our expense.”

The armoured brigade combat team arriving in Poland hails from Fort Carson, Colorado. The troops arrived last week in Germany and are gathering in Poland before units will fan out across seven countries from Estonia to Bulgaria. A headquarters unit will be stationed in Germany. After nine months they will be replaced by another unit.

In a separate but related mission, NATO will also deploy four battalions to its eastern flank later this year, one each to Poland and the three Baltic states. The U.S. will also lead one of those battalions.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.businessinsider.com/interactive-map-russia-nato-missile-stand-off-2017-1
Those systems could hinder NATO’s access to the territory in which it operates — akin to a 21st century moat around a castle. In defense jargon, it’s a strategy known as anti-access/area denial, or A2/AD. And it’s a top worry for NATO commanders.

“The proliferation and the density of that kind of A2/AD environment is something that we’re going to have to take into account,” Gen. Frank Gorenc, the top U.S. Air Force commander in Europe, said of Russia’s missile build-up near Eastern Europe in an interview with the New York Times last year. “It is very serious,” he said.

To visualize the NATO-Russia missile defense stand-off, experts at the Center of Strategic and International Studies (CSIS) put together an interactive map showing what each side has in its arsenal — from missile defense to land-based and naval-based strike capabilities. Take a look here:












As the map shows, Kaliningrad, a Russian exclave on the Baltic coast sandwiched between Poland and Lithuania, boasts one of Russia’s thickest A2/AD “bubbles.” Kaliningrad is a major thorn in the side of NATO as it bulks up the alliance’s military footprint on its eastern flank, said Thomas Karako, a missile defense expert with CSIS who created the interactive map.

“When Air Force One flew [President Barack Obama] into Warsaw, it had to fly through Russia’s air defense bubble,” Karako told Foreign Policy, referring to Obama’s participation in the NATO summit in Poland in July 2016. “That illustrates just how deep Russia’s missiles can reach into NATO territory,” he said.

The map also conveys how vulnerable NATO sea and airports in the Baltic states are to Russia’s blanket of missile threats. Russia could cut the Baltic states off from the rest of NATO in a crisis scenario, U.S. Army Europe Commander Lt. Gen. Ben Hodges told FP in 2015. Those ports, a military lifeline for NATO reinforcements in the unlikely event of a Russian attack, aren’t very well defended, said Karako. “It’s a real concern.”

This week, the United States began the largest deployment of troops and tanks to Europe since the end of the Cold War, as part of its efforts to shore up deterrence against Russia. But with President-elect Donald Trump, a critic of NATO, set to take office on Jan. 20, some allies are question the reliability of American security commitments to Europe.


----------



## Hindustani78

Some 4,000 U.S. soldiers have been deployed as part of troop rotations to Europe that the Pentagon has said are intended to bolster ties with NATO allies and send a clear message to Russia.Russia has criticized the continuous deployments as a threat to Russian security, according to CNN. "It's a great day today when we can welcome, here in Zagan, American soldiers who represent the best, the greatest army in the world," Szydlo said at the ceremony in the snowy western town of Zagan.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.militarytimes.com/articles/nato-boosts-its-baltic-presence-new-troops-start-to-arrive
VILNIUS, Lithuania — The first of a 1,200-strong NATO force have arrived in Lithuania close to a key Russian Baltic Sea exclave amid growing fears on security in the region.

The more than 100 Belgian army troops and five dozen military vehicles sailed to Klaipeda, some 60 kilometers (37 miles) from Russia's Kaliningrad exclave, which has a navy base and long-range missile systems.

The Belgians will join German, Dutch, and Norwegian troops at the Rukla base in central Lithuania.

At last year's NATO summit in Warsaw, the alliance decided to deploy forces in the countries bordering Russia and Belarus. There is a fear in the Baltic countries and Poland that the former Soviet republics could be next, after Russia displayed its might in Georgia and Ukraine.

Karliki Poland


----------



## Hindustani78

16:21
Baltic Fleet's S-400 operating crews hold simulation practice (Part 2)


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201702061050391896-us-army-vehicles-estonia/

*A new company with four M1A2 Abrams tanks and 15 Bradley fighting vehicles will replace the company of the 173rd Airborne Brigade’s 503rd Infantry Regiment, which arrived in Estonia in September 2016.*

TALLINN (Sputnik) – US heavy vehicles of the infantry company of the 68th Armored Regiment’s 1st Battalion arrived on Monday in Estonia as part of the Atlantic Resolve operation, the Estonian Defense Forces said in a statement.

"The infantry company’s heavy equipment with tanks and armored fighting vehicles arrived at Estonia’s Tapa station … The company’s personnel arrived last Friday," the statement said.

The company with four M1A2 Abrams tanks and 15 Bradley fighting vehicles will replace the company of the 173rd Airborne Brigade’s 503rd Infantry Regiment that arrived in Estonia in September 2016. 

The Operation Atlantic Resolve was launched to boost NATO military presence in Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia and Poland following the eruption of the Ukrainian crisis in 2014 with the Western countries using alleged Russian interference in Ukrainian affairs as a pretext.






http://tass.com/world/929237
February 06, 16:10 UTC+3 
Special equipment will be used to dismantle the ex-Soviet base and the dismantling effort will cost around 190,000 euros, according to a news outlet






*Interior view of a pit with strategic missile*
© Alexandr Ovchinnikov/Fotokhronika TASS
MOSCOW, February 6. /TASS/. The last Soviet base near the town of Gulbene in northeast Latvia that once accommodated missiles with nuclear warheads will be dismantled, the web portal Delfi reported on Monday.

According to the web portal, the missile compound Dvina R-12 accommodates four silos 32 meters deep for the launch of missiles, and also an underground command center.

"In principle, this is an impressive 10-storey underground building divided by several levels and built of a very strong concrete," the web portal citied the owner of the company dealing with the compound’s dismantling.

*Special equipment will be used to dismantle the ex-Soviet base and the dismantling effort will cost around 190,000 euros. The base is expected to be fully dismantled over six months, the web portal said.*


----------



## Hindustani78

Sochaczew Poland 





MOSCOW (Sputnik) — Russia has repeatedly expressed concern over the creation of a ballistic missile defense system in Europe, approved in 2010 during a NATO summit in Lisbon. A group of European countries, including Poland, Romania, Spain and Turkey, agreed to deploy elements of the system on their territories.

The United States and NATO continue to claim that the ballistic missile defense system is aimed primarily at countering threats from Iran and North Korea.











*The USS Hue City, a guided missile cruiser, arrived at the Port of Klaipeda for a friendly February 6-11 visit, according to a statement issued by Lithuania's Defense Ministry.*
VILNIUS (Sputnik) — The USS Hue City, a US guided missile cruiser, has arrived at the Port of Klaipeda according to a Lithuanian Defense Ministry press release, and will leave by February 11.

"The US USS Hue City (CG-66) has arrived in the Klaipeda seaport for a February 6-11 friendly visit. The ship's visit to Klaipeda demonstrates the US military's efforts to establish close ties with NATO allies and regional partners in order to achieve peace and stability in the Baltic region," the press release read.

The vessel's commander is expected to meet with Klaipeda Mayor Vytautas Grubliauskas and the commander of the Lithuanian Navy.

The Hue City, a Ticonderoga-class cruiser, was built in 1989. The warship has a crew of 400, is 173 meters (568 feet) in length, and has a top speed of 32.5 knots.


----------



## Hindustani78

NATO steps, including deployment near Russia’s borders, greatly increase the danger of possible incidents, serious conversations with the alliance on European security are only possible after it reverts to the situation before it began the military buildup in eastern Europe, Meshkov also said.

"It is evident that NATO steps greatly increase the danger of possible incidents … In general, we believe that the serious conversation with NATO on European security is only possible when the alliance returns to the situation which existed before its current buildup of military preparations in eastern Europe," Meshkov said.

Meshkov further hypothesized that the Western military alliance's ramp-up "creates a base allowing to rapidly increase the presence of NATO forces on our borders" in addition to training local troops.

NATO's decision to send multinational battalions to Latvia, Lithuania, Estonia in addition to Poland was made at its Warsaw summit in July.

*On January 12, Poland received almost 1,000 US soldiers and a tank brigade comprising around 3,500 service personnel, 87 tanks, 18 self-propelled Paladin howitzers and other fighting vehicles.*

According to Meshkov, the European Union and NATO should be concerned about this imbalance, *but not about the number of Russian fighter jets in Serbia. *

Meshkov added that Russia had supported the idea to create an alliance of neutral Balkan states comprising Bosnia and Herzegovina, Serbia, Macedonia and Montenegro.


"To my mind, this way is very promising," the deputy foreign minister said.

 
Earlier this week, media reported that the Serbian Defense Ministry would receive six Mikoyan MiG-29 fighter jets from Russia before the end of April. Belgrade expects that Russian specialists would help to modernize these aircraft which would begin service as part of the country's 204th Air Brigade by 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

*




*
*https://www.armytimes.com/articles/us-helicopters-unloaded-in-germany-to-boost-military-presence*
*U.S. helicopters unloaded in Germany to boost military presence*
By: The Associated Press, February 12, 2017 (Photo Credit: Ingo Wagner/dpa via AP)
BERLIN — The U.S. Army has begun unloading dozens of Chinook, Apache and Black Hawk helicopters at a port in northern Germany so the aircraft can be moved to a base in Bavaria. 

German news agency dpa reported Sunday that 94 helicopters and several trucks from the 10th Combat Aviation Brigade in Fort Drum, New York, were sent to the port of Bremerhaven. 

Most of the equipment is bound for an Army base in the town of Illesheim, but dpa says some will be assigned to rotating stints in Lithuania and Romania.






U.S. technicians prepare helicopters for the transport on Feb. 12, 2017, in Bremerhaven, Germany. The U.S. Army has begun unloading dozens of Chinook, Apache and Black Hawk helicopters at the northern German port of Bremerhaven, to be moved to the Bavarian town of Illesheim, Germany. Some of them will be taken on stints to Lithuania and Romania.
Photo Credit: Ingo Wagner/dpa via AP

The deployment is part of Operation Atlantic Resolve, which foresees the continuous presence of an American armored brigade combat team in Europe.

The mission is meant to help allay concerns from Poland and other NATO allies over an increasingly bellicose Russia.


----------



## Hindustani78

Polish corvette ORP Kaszub






https://sputniknews.com/military/201702131050636612-polish-navy-upgrade-plans-analysis/

Today, Baluyev noted, "the Polish Navy is one the most 'mature' navies in the world, to put it kindly. As of 2012, it had 41 warships, including five submarines, two frigates, and a corvette. Among its subs, including one Soviet one and four Swedish vessels, the newest among them was forty years old."

"In other words," the officer added, "its submarines are listed as being in active service only on paper."

According to the officer's sources, Warsaw currently has plans to build three subs, three coastal defense ships, three ships with anti-mine capabilities, three minesweepers, two search and rescue vessels, two electronic-intelligence ships, and seven support vessels. The ships will be based at two modernized bases, one in Gdynia and the other in Swinoujscie.

But for these plans to be realized, Warsaw will need to invest up to $10 billion over the next decade. Accordingly, Baluyev suggested that the likelihood of the program actually being adopted is very low, "especially given that the Poles still haven't paid off the Americans for their F-16 fighters."

As for the BNN's plans, Baluyev noted that "the decisions which are adopted [at the political level] exceed Poland's actual economic and fiscal capabilities. Even a stripped-down version of the Polish shipbuilding program up to 2030 would be difficult to achieve due to its high costs. Poland may be caught with their pants down [in terms of defense capabilities], for which Poles will want to nail their legislative and executive authorities to the wall."

The admiral pointed out that when taking into account the fact that the construction of the average warship takes about five years, and given the age of the current fleet, the Polish Navy may find itself unable to fulfill its assigned tasks after 2018.

Therefore, in a situation where even the existing shipbuilding program will take many decades to implement, calling for enhanced power projection capabilities and writing up exciting new programs on how the Polish Navy can achieve total naval, air, and underwater superiority in the Baltic seem like little more than a fanciful waste of time.









https://sputniknews.com/military/201702131050643687-poland-armed-forces-black-hawk/

23:13 13.02.2017(updated 01:02 14.02.2017) 
*Poland’s ongoing military modernization program will start off 2017 by adding two Black Hawk choppers. The two helicopters are set to join a 16 chopper fleet that can replace the aging fleet of Mi-8, Mi-14 and Mi-17 aircraft.*

The Black Hawks are slated to arrive in March, Polish defense minister Antoni Macierewicz told the Polish Press Agency. It’s been a long, time-intensive process due to "all the paperwork [that] had to be consulted across the Atlantic," Macierewicz said, which has been accompanied by unwanted delays.

*After the first two Black Hawks touchdown*, it’s anyone’s guess as to whether Warsaw will pick Lockheed Martin, Leonardo or Airbus helicopters * to round out the rest of the 16 unit fleet.* *The new attack helicopters are replacements for Poland’s 12 Mil Mi-8/17 utility aircraft, DefenseNews noted.*

The *16 helicopters Warsaw will procure by year-end are just one aspect of a $14.5 billion military buying spree Warsaw officials announced in December. Polish armed forces will add 1,200 UAVs, three navy ships, two mine destroyers, and a number of submarines that is still to be determined.*

The spending program coincides with a time where the Polish economy suffers from GDP per capita "significantly below the EU average," even if access and membership to EU financing since 2004 has given the Polish economy a "major boost," according to a CIA overview. Another proxy of economic health, the stock market, shows that from 2013 to 2015 the total market capitalization of Polish companies fell from about $204 to $137 billion, per CIA data.

Meanwhile, at least 3,500 American troops shipped out from Fort Carson, Colorado at the end of January to serve as a part of an indefinite US military presence in Poland, which is part of a larger NATO effort.


----------



## Hindustani78

Eastern Romania


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?pg=4&id=736587

MOSCOW. Feb 21 (Interfax) - The Russian Defense Ministry has recently been recording the presence of NATO vessels carrying missile weapons in the Black Sea and reconnaissance flights near its borders increasingly more often, Russian Defense Minister Gen. of the Army Sergei Shoigu said.

"In the past ten years, the overall number of the alliance's reconnaissance flights near our borders has virtually tripled, and it has grown eight times particularly in the southwest of Russia. Just for comparison, there were 107 such flights (annually) in the 1990s, 298 in the 2000s, and 875 in 2016. We have also been recording increasingly more frequently the presence of NATO ships carrying missile weapons in the Black Sea," Shoigu said in a lecture at the opening of the 2nd all-Russia youth forum on 'International military-technical and military-economic cooperation: modern tendencies' at the Moscow State Institute of International Relations (MGIMO) on Thursday.

"The North Atlantic alliance's leadership keeps pursuing a course toward abandoning all forms of practical cooperation with us and is continuing to frighten itself with a Russian threat," he said.

"Instead of combining efforts to fight terrorism, the alliance has declared Russia the main threat and is building up its military capacity along our borders," he said.

"NATO has significantly increased the number of exercises in Eastern Europe and in the Baltic and Black Seas. They are often openly anti-Russian in their nature and essence," Shoigu said.

********

16:49
U.S. ABM system in Europe brought to initial operational readiness level, but Russia ready to establish dialogue with NATO - Shoigu (Part 2)

M1A2 Abram tank Constanta County , Romania 






http://www.businessinsider.com/us-d...tecting-a-spike-of-radiation-in-europe-2017-2
On Feb. 17, 2017, U.S. Air Force WC-135C Constant Phoenix Nuclear explosion “sniffer,” serial number 62-3582, using radio callsign “Cobra 55” deployed to RAF Mildenhall, UK.

As we have already reported the WC-135 is a derivative of the Boeing C-135 transport and support plane. Two of these aircraft are in service today out of the ten examples operated since 1963.

The aircraft are flown by flight crews from the 45th Reconnaissance Squadron from Offutt Air Force Base while mission crews are staffed by Detachment 1 from the Air Force Technical Applications Center.

The WC-135, known as the “sniffer” or “weather bird” by its crews, can carry up to 33 personnel. However, crew compliments are kept to a minimum during mission flights in order to lessen levels of radioactive exposure. 

Effluent gasses are gathered by two scoops on the sides of the fuselage, which in turn trap fallout particles on filters. The mission crews have the ability to analyze the fallout residue in real-time, helping to confirm the presence of nuclear fallout and possibly determine the characteristics of the warhead involved: that’s why the aircraft is important to confirm the type of explosion of today’s test.

Along with monitoring nuke testing, the WC-135 is used to track radioactive activity as happened after the Chernobyl nuclear plant disaster in the Soviet Union in 1986 and Fukushima incident back in 2011.

One of these aircraft was deployed near North Korea in anticipation of Kim Jong Un rocket launches then was spotted transiting the UK airspace in August 2013 raising speculations it was used in Syria thanks to the ability to detect chemical substances down wind from the attack area days, or weeks after they were dispersed.

Although they cross the European airspace every now and then, their deployment in the Old Continent is somehow rare. As of yet, there has been no official statement from the U.S. military about the reasons why such nuclear research aircraft was deployed there. However, many sources suggest the aircraft was tasked with investigating the spike in Iodine levels detected in northern Europe since the beginning of January.

Iodine-131 (131I), a radionuclide of anthropogenic origin, has recently been detected in tiny amounts in the ground-level atmosphere in Europe. The preliminary report states it was first found during week 2 of January 2017 in northern Norway. Iodine-131 was also detected in Finland, Poland, Czech Republic, Germany, France and Spain, until the end of January.





US Air Force via The Aviationist

However, no one seems to know the reason behind the released Iodine-131. Along with nuclear power plants, the isotope is also widely used in medicine and its presence in the air could be the effect of several different incidents.

Or, as someone speculates, it could have been the side effect of a test of a new nuclear warhead in Russia: an unlikely (considered the ability to detect nuke tests through satellites and seismic detectors) violation of Nuclear Test Ban Treaty.

Maybe the WC-135 will help authorities find out the origin of the Iodine-131.


----------



## Hindustani78

Nikki Haley, US Ambassador to the United Nations, speaks at a Security Council meeting on February 21, 2017 at the UN Headquarters in New York City © AFP KENA BETANCUR 


http://www.businessinsider.com/afp-trumps-envoy-at-un-warns-russia-us-stands-firm-on-nato-eu-2017-2
United Nations (United States) (AFP) - US Ambassador Nikki Haley on Tuesday said the United States is ready to improve ties with Russia but will not compromise on its support for NATO and the European Union.

Haley told a Security Council debate on conflicts in Europe that "Russia's attempts to destabilize Ukraine" were among the most serious challenges facing the continent.

"The United States thinks it's possible to have a better relationship with Russia - after all, we confront many of the same threats," Haley said.

"But greater cooperation with Russia cannot come at the expense of the security of our European friends and allies."

The remarks came as European governments are seeking reassurance after US President Donald Trump applauded Britain's decision to leave the European Union, criticized NATO members over burden-sharing and praised Russian President Vladimir Putin. 

Haley said the United States was committed to "the institutions that keep Europe safe" and that it "will not waver" in its support for the North Atlantic Treaty Organization. 

The United States wants to deepen cooperation within NATO while "keeping the door open to new allies," she said.

Enlarging NATO has been a major bone of contention with Russia, which sees any expansion of the military alliance in eastern Europe as a policy of containment directed against Moscow.





Latvian troops practice calling in close air support with US forces. Master Sgt. Scott Thompson

Haley described US ties with the European Union as "deep and enduring" and said differences with European governments should not be seen as a shift in US support.

"No one should misinterpret occasional policy differences and debates as a signal of anything less than total commitment to our alliances in Europe. That commitment is strong," she said.

The ambassador stressed that the US and the EU were united in the view that sanctions against Russia would remain in place until Russia returns Crimea to Ukrainian rule.

A recent flareup of fighting in east Ukraine "show the consequences of Russia's ongoing interference in Ukraine," said the US ambassador.

Haley said Russia's decision to recognize passports issued by separatists in Ukraine's Lugansk and Donetsk regions was "another direct challenge in the efforts to bring peace to eastern Ukraine."


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201702231050963878-usa-nato-drills-germany/

WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — The US Army's 7th Training Command will lead 12 NATO and Partnership for Peace nations in training Exercise Allied Spirit VI in southeastern Germany from March 8-31, the Army said in a press release.

"Approximately 2,770 participants from 12 nations will participate in Exercise Allied Spirit VI at the 7th Army Training Command's Hohenfels Training Area in southeastern Germany, March 8-31, 2017," the release stated on Wednesday. "There will be about 1,250 participants from the NATO and Partnership for Peace countries of Canada, Czech Republic, Estonia, France, Hungary, Germany, Italy, Macedonia, Latvia, the Netherlands and Slovenia."

Some 1,520 participants will come from the United States' 173rd Airborne Brigade, 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne), Oklahoma National Guard, Michigan National Guard and an Army Reserve unit from Minnesota, the release added.

Allied Spirit VI provides a hands-on laboratory to prepare forces in Europe to operate together by exercising tactical interoperability and testing secure communications within NATO Allies and partners, the release noted.


----------



## Penguin

Hindustani78 said:


> https://sputniknews.com/military/201702231050963878-usa-nato-drills-germany/
> 
> WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — The US Army's 7th Training Command will lead 12 NATO and Partnership for Peace nations in training Exercise Allied Spirit VI in southeastern Germany from March 8-31, the Army said in a press release.
> 
> "Approximately 2,770 participants from 12 nations will participate in Exercise Allied Spirit VI at the 7th Army Training Command's Hohenfels Training Area in southeastern Germany, March 8-31, 2017," the release stated on Wednesday. "There will be about 1,250 participants from the NATO and Partnership for Peace countries of Canada, Czech Republic, Estonia, France, Hungary, Germany, Italy, Macedonia, Latvia, the Netherlands and Slovenia."
> 
> Some 1,520 participants will come from the United States' 173rd Airborne Brigade, 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne), Oklahoma National Guard, Michigan National Guard and an Army Reserve unit from Minnesota, the release added.
> 
> Allied Spirit VI provides a hands-on laboratory to prepare forces in Europe to operate together by exercising tactical interoperability and testing secure communications within NATO Allies and partners, the release noted.


The *Partnership for Peace* (*PfP*) is a North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) program aimed at creating trust between NATO and other states in Europe and the former Soviet Union; 22 states are members

*Current members*
*Former republics of the Soviet Union*

 Armenia (October 5, 1994)
 Azerbaijan (May 4, 1994)
 Belarus (January 11, 1995)
 Georgia (March 23, 1994)
 Kazakhstan (May 27, 1994)
 Kyrgyzstan (June 1, 1994)
 Moldova (March 16, 1994)
 Russia (June 22, 1994)
 Tajikistan (February 20, 2002)
 Turkmenistan (May 10, 1994)
 Ukraine (February 8, 1994)
 Uzbekistan (July 13, 1994)
*Former republics of Yugoslavia*

 Bosnia and Herzegovina (December 14, 2006)
 Republic of Macedonia (November 15, 1995)
 Montenegro (December 14, 2006)
 Serbia (December 14, 2006)
*European Union members*

 Austria (February 10, 1995)
 Finland (May 9, 1994)
 Ireland (December 1, 1999)
 Malta (joined April 26, 1995; withdrew on October 27, 1996; reactivated their membership on March 20, 2008; this was accepted by NATO on April 3, 2008.)
 Sweden (May 9, 1994)
*European Free Trade Association member*

 Switzerland (December 11, 1996)


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.sargs.lv/lv/Zinas/Military_News/2017/02/03-01.aspx#lastcomment





*The 3rd Armored Brigade Combat Team (Iron Brigade), 4th Infantry Division, started onward movement of its combined-arms battalions from Poland to seven nations last week, starting with the push of its first combined-arms battalion to Germany as part of Atlantic Resolve.*

The movement from five aggregation sites in Poland less than 20 days after the Iron Brigade’s arrival to Europe signifies the ABCT’s ability to quickly assemble its forces – including 3,500 Soldiers and more than 2,800 pieces of equipment – and freely move across Europe to provide a persistent presence deterring enemy aggression and promoting security while working with NATO Allies and Partners.

Traveling from Camp Karliki, the 1st Battalion, 66th Armor Regiment, began arriving Jan. 26 at Grafenwoehr Training Area, Germany. The last of its approximately 450 Soldiers and full set of heavy equipment – including tanks and Bradley Fighting Vehicles – are expected to arrive Feb. 4.

Movement of equipment and Soldiers from 1st Bn., 68th Armor Reg., and supporting units from 3rd ABCT is currently underway. The battalion will be headquartered in Adazi Training Area, Latvia, and an advance party of about 25 Soldiers arrived Jan. 29. The battalion’s main body of about 225 Soldiers is expected to arrive Feb. 5.

Approximately 200 Soldiers also are expected to arrive at Tapa Army Base, Estonia, on Feb. 2, and another 150 Soldiers will be stationed at Rukla Training Area, Lithuania, by Feb. 7.

Soldiers from 1st Bn., 8th Inf. Reg. (Fighting Eagles), and supporting units from 3rd ABCT will begin arriving to Mihail Kogalniceanu Air Base, Romania, Feb. 5, with the main body expected to arrive Feb. 14. There will be approximately 500 Soldiers total stationed in Romania.

The battalion also will send roughly 125 Soldiers to Novo Selo Training Area in Bulgaria; they are scheduled to arrive Feb. 15. Approximately 125 troopers from 4th Squadron, 10th Cavalry Reg., will also arrive at Camp Tata near Varpalota, Hungary, Feb. 25.

Moving thousands of Soldiers and heavy equipment, including more than 80 tanks, 130 Bradley Fighting Vehicles and 18 Paladin howitzers, freely across central and eastern Europe exercises U.S. Army Europe’s ability to rapidly respond to potential threats against NATO Allies and Partners. Arriving at these training areas, Soldiers will focus on strengthening capabilities and sustaining readiness through bilateral and multinational training in support of Atlantic Resolve.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201703021051181155-nato-7-brigades-russia/




https://sputniknews.com/military/201703021051181155-nato-7-brigades-russia/
WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — The US Army and NATO need to deploy seven combat brigades in the Baltic States with the alleged purpose of deterring Russia, Shlapak said in testimony to the Senate Foreign Relations Committee.

“A force of approximately seven 7 NATO brigades… supported by artillery and air power appears sufficient to deny Russia a rapid victory,” Shlapak told the hearing on Wednesday. *“These forces must be on the ground and ready to fight on D- Day… It would likely be impossible to deploy them from Europe in a crisis.”*

Shlapak also told the senators that NATO forces currently deployed could not protect Estonia and Latvia in the event of hostilities breaking out.

“I wish to be clear and direct: NATO is not postured or prepared to defend its most vulnerable member states against a Russian attack,” he said.

War games conducted by RAND consistently resulted in the catastrophic collapse of NATO's defenses within 36 to 60 hours in the event of any conflict, he added.

Other RAND Corporation analysts said in testimony that the US Army is not prepared to defend its combat units against tactical air attacks especially from Russian forces in the event of any conflict in Europe *while adding another armored division would cost some $13 billion.*

*“The United States needs short range air defenses,” RAND Army Research Division Director Timothy Bonds *told the SFRC on Wednesday. “Having the capability to keep Russian air forces off [US ground] brigades would be very important.”

Bonds said Russian tactical strike aircraft and attack helicopters or rotary aircraft could devastate US ground forces with air attacks – something the US Army had not had to defend against since the early months of the Korean War in 1950.

The Russian Army could also currently outgun and out-range US Army units in heavy artillery, Bonds testified.

RAND Corporation analyst David Shlapak told the SFRC that boosting capabilities, however, would be a costly endeavor.

“[For] a new armored division, your one time start-up cost is $13 billion,” Shlapak said.

It would then cost another $2.7 billion per year to maintain the additional force, he told US lawmakers.

In the 2016 summit in Warsaw, NATO decided to deploy additional troops to the Baltic States and Poland, citing the states' vulnerability to the alleged threat of Russian aggression after Crimea rejoined Russia in 2014.

*Moscow has repeatedly criticized the increased presence of the Alliance’s troops and military facilities near Russian borders.*

The RAND Corporation is a nonprofit policy research institution that receives more than 70 percent of its funding from the US Secretary of Defense’s Office, other US national security agencies, the Army, Air Force, and the Department of Health and Human Services.

UH 60 Black hawk Helicopter down the ramp of an Airforce C-5 Galaxy aircraft in Riga , Latvia March 1 2017 to support NATO interest.






http://www.businessinsider.com/r-sweden-set-to-reintroduce-conscription-broadcaster-sr-2017-3

The Nordic country mothballed compulsory military service in 2010, but military activity in the Baltic region has increased since, in the wake of Russia's annexation of Crimea in 2014, promptingSweden to step up military preparedness.

The decision to reintroduce the draft, following recommendations by an official investigation, will cover both men and women born in 1999 or later, though only a minority will be selected to serve.

"We have had trouble staffing the military units on a voluntary basis and that needs to be addressed somehow," Swedish Defence Minister Peter Hultqvist told public service radio SR.

"Therefore it is necessary to reintroduce conscription."

The decision would entail the call-up of 4,000 men and women for military training in 2018 and 2019, SR reported.

Sweden, which is not a NATO member, is upgrading its military, with a sharp hike in spending, and has reassigned troops to the Baltic Sea island of Gotland, besides urging local governments to step up contingency planning for a future war.

(Reporting by Niklas Pollard; Editing by Clarence Fernandez)


----------



## Hindustani78

On March 1, five U.S. Black Hawk military helicopters arrived in Latvia as part of the Atlantic Resolve U.S. mission to reiterate support of its NATO allies.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.sargs.lv/Zinas/Military_News/2017/03/01-01.aspx#lastcomment


*On March 1 U.S. Air Force transport airrcraft C-5 “Galaxy” delivered five U.S. Army UH-60 “Black Hawk” aircraft and soldiers from the 10th Combat Aviation Brigade’s Task Force Phoenix to Riga International Airport in support of Operation “Atlantic Resolve”. *

Chief of Staff of Latvia Brig. Gen. Ivo Mogiļnijs, US Ambassador to Latvia Nancy Bikoff Petit, Maj. Gen. Timothy M. Zadalis, Vice Commander, U.S. Air Forces in Europe-Air Forces Africa and Brig. Gen. Timothy J. Daugherty , the United States Army Europe, Deputy Chief of Staff participated in the arrival of next rotation.

“I am glad to welcome the next “Atlantic Resolve” rotation to Latvia, and looking forward to excellent cooperation with US soldiers in bilateral and international military exercises,” said Brig.Gen . Ivo Mogilnijs. “Less than three years ago we welcomed here the first rotation of US soldiers in the operation “Atlantic Resolve”.And since then US and Latvian soldiers have trained together in Adazi and Lielvarde, participated in military parades, as well as charity and sports events in all Latvia, building even stronger partnership and showing visibility. All of this has shown Latvians that we have strong, reliable partner – the U.S. “

Soldiers, pilots, crew chiefs, maintainers and aviation specialists from 10th Combat Aviation Brigade along with five “UH-60 Black Hawk” aircraft will be deployed to Lielvarde Air Base to conduct aviation operations in support of bilateral training and multinational exercises as part of “Operation Atlantic Resolve”.

Overall, the 10th CAB, out of Fort Drum, NY, is bringing approximately 2,200 Soldiers, 86 helicopters and more than 700 pieces of equipment through multiple ports from the U.S. to Germany, Latvia and Romania. 

Task Force Phoenix, led by the 3rd General Support Aviation Battalion, 10th Aviation Regiment, is part of the first rotational combat aviation brigade deployed to provide a persistent presence in eastern Europe, a demonstration of U.S. and NATO Allies and partners’ commitment to Europe’s collective security.


----------



## Hindustani78

Mihail kogalniceanu Air base , Romania


----------



## Hindustani78

*Interfax news*

10:32
Latvia refuses to inspect army aviation brigade in Ostrov, Pskov air assault division - Russian Defense Ministry


----------



## Hindustani78

M1 Abram Tanks , Garkalne Latvia Feb 08 2017




https://sputniknews.com/military/201703131051531500-nato-battalions-baltic-deployment/





*Four multinational NATO battalions will be deployed in the Baltic states and Poland by June, the alliance’s secretary general, Jens Stoltenberg, said on Monday, unveiling the NATO 2016 annual report.*

BRUSSELS (Sputnik) – The alliance’s decision to deploy four multinational battalions to Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania and Poland was announced by Stoltenberg following the NATO summit in July 2016.

Over the last few years, the US and its NATO allies have gradually built up their forces in Eastern Europe to levels unprecedented since the Cold War, substantially increasing the number of drills, and deciding to permanently deploy four new multinational battalions in Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania and Poland. Germany has played an active role in that effort, with the Bundeswehr deploying several hundred troops in Lithuania at a base just 100 km from the Russian border last month.


----------



## Hindustani78

US Marines in Norway 9 March 2017


----------



## Hindustani78

US Army 4th infantry division, 3rd Brigade Combat Team 68th Armor division, 1st battalion Giaziunai Railway station some 110 kms from Vilnius , Feb 10 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201703171051673212-army-forced-rely-old-weapons/

WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — The set of systems, dubbed the Big 5, includes the Abrams Main Battle Tank, Bradley Fighting Vehicle, Apache Attack Helicopter, Blackhawk Utility Helicopter, and Patriot Missile System.

"We are essentially relying on the same platforms that we have had since the 1980s—the Big 5, consisting of the Abrams Main Battle Tank, Bradley Fighting Vehicle, Apache Attack Helicopter, Blackhawk Utility Helicopter, and Patriot Missile System," the two Army leaders said on Thursday. “The Army developed these systems to provide a credible deterrent during the Cold War and given the current level of funding, we will continue to rely on all five platforms into the 2030s and beyond."

The Army as a conventional force has remained unchallenged for 70 years but is now at risk, the general's observed. After nearly two decades at war, adversaries have taken note of US operations and tactics and are developing means to exploit vulnerabilities.

The US Department of Defense has lobbied the US Congress to eliminate funding restrictions imposed by the Budget Control Act which, they say, is a threat to military effectiveness.


----------



## Hindustani78

F 16 Romanian Air Force , Air Base 86 in Borcea , South Romania, October 07 2016






*Romania is looking to significantly bolster its military arsenal, aiming to purchase 20 F16 aircraft, 8-wheeled armored personnel carriers and other equipment, in a bid to drag its defense spending to the NATO-mandated two percent of GDP - a move that makes little military sense, but will be a significant cash injection for US defense corporations.*

Romania's Parliament and Supreme Defense Council have approved the move, almost tripling the existing contingent of 12 fighters in the process.







M777 Howitzer , Grafenwoehr Training Area Germany March 09 2017


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.militarytimes.com/articl...rs-during-operation-atlantic-resolve-training
American and Polish tank platoons have conducted combined tank maneuvers in preparation for NATO training exercise as part of Operation Atlantic Resolve. 

Two Polish tank platoons hosted a U.S. Army tank platoon from Dakota Company, 4th Squadron, 10th Cavalry Regiment, 3rd Armored Brigade Combat Team last week for a day-long exercise, according to Army officials. 

The three platoons carried out the maneuvers at Range Joanna in Karliki, Poland, to improve cooperation and readiness between the two NATO allies. 

“Building on our tactical techniques sustains combat readiness as a result of having a mutual understanding about maneuver formation procedures,” said Staff Sgt. Ian Brown, the squadron tank commander. “If something actually happened, we would be able to come together and develop a maneuver plan faster." 

The 3rd Armored Brigade Combat Team is on a nine-month deployment, conducting combined training in order to “to hone skills and sustain the ability to shoot, move and communicate alongside NATO Allies,” according to the Army. 

Operation Atlantic Resolve began in 2014 in response to Russia’s intervention in Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201703241051941863-polish-air-force-f35-f16/

In December, Warsaw officials promulgated plans for the Defense Ministry to spend $14.5 billion on military “modernization,” Sputnik reported. In Feburary, military officials announced that Poland was starting off its spending spree with the purchase of Black Hawk helicopters. The US-made Black Hawks were intended to replace a dozen Mi-8/17 utility aircraft.

“We must think of our further steps because, in addition to our F-16 aircraft, we have Su-22 and MiG-29 aircraft that will be phased out,” Kownacki added.

The Polish armed services has debated upgrading its F-16s, an early version of the fighter jet, but officials have expressed concern over whether this would help fill an important capability gap. “We are not going to buy used, older versions of the F-16,” the defense official said. Primarily, an MoD analysis found that “the cost of upgrading second-hand aircraft would be high, and their capabilities would be small.”

Instead, Warsaw could opt for the latest F-16Vs “on conditions that would eventually be agreed with [on] the US side,” Kownacki noted. 


*Poland currently maintains 40 F-16 aircraft. *


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/europe/201703251051963741-french-troops-nato/

TALLINN (Sputnik) – Heavy equipment of the French contingent of the international NATO battalion arrived in Estonia on Saturday, the Headquarters of the Estonian Defense Forces said in a statement.

*"The first train with military equipment for the French contingent delivered more than 30 units [of heavy equipment], with the exception of tanks, to Tapa railway station. Four Leclerc tanks will be delivered on March 29. In total, the French unit will also have 13 VBCI infantry fighting vehicles as well as dozens of VAB armored personnel carriers and VBL armored all-terrain vehicles deployed," *the statement read.

The deployment of the battalion in Tapa is planned to be finished in April. By that time some 800 UK and 300 French servicemen are expected to arrive in Estonia.

NATO decided to deploy additional troops to the Baltics during July's summit in Warsaw. Allies agreed to deploy four multinational battalions to Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania and Poland. Over a dozen NATO states will contribute troops to the mission.

NATO has been boosting its military presence in Europe, particularly in Eastern European states, since the outbreak of the Ukrainian crisis, citing Russia's alleged interference in that conflict as justification for the move.


----------



## Hindustani78

Major General Richard J. Hayes, Jr., the Adjutant General of Illinois National Guard, along with his delegation arrived to Lublin to familiarize with the aspects of functioning of the Lithuanian-Polish-Ukrainian Brigade Command, on 28 March 2017.

Commander of LITPOLUKRBRIG Colonel Zenon Brzuszko welcomed the guests and stressed his belief in the fruitfulness of the working meeting, aimed at tightening bilateral cooperation. Deputy Commander Colonel Volodymyr Yudanov and Chief of Staff Lieutenant Colonel Eligijus Senulis introduced the Multinational Brigade staff, national components and prospective of LITPOLUKRBRIG capabilities generating to the US representatives.

Consequently, during the visit the Multinational Brigade Command officers discussed with Major General Richard J. Hayes, and his delegation, the areas of further cooperation and networking. Precisely, certain training events, workshops, and sharing of experience by Illinois National Guard professionals were negotiated.

_“LITPOLUKRBRIG is a young structure agilely striving to collect, test and apply practices from advanced militaries from all over the world. Such an approach opens many doors and brings opportunities to gain high level of proficiency. Hence, we are truly happy, that our US partners are eager to mentor some of our training events and let us become better soldiers_,” summarized the visit *Colonel Zenon Brzuszko*.

Oleksandr Gain, Public Information Officer LITPOLUKRBRIG


----------



## Hindustani78

F 18 hornet Finnish Airforce 





https://sputniknews.com/military/201703291052082311-finland-usa-air-force/

*The Finnish Air Force has without unnecessary publicity formed a new US-style special unit called Raven. The newly-formed unit will, in line with their US prototype, handle the protection of aircraft and VIP passengers in hazardous locations.*

The reason why the new subdivision received an English name, which is rather uncommon for the Finnish Armed Forces, despite the growing globalization trend, is that the US Armed Forces group of elite security commandos called Phoenix Raven, served as an inspiration, the Finnish daily Helsingin Sanomat reported.

A yet unreported number of Raven soldiers will train together with Finland's other special forces on a regular basis and will be tasked with protecting aircraft at dangerous airports. "The Ravens" will also participate in tactical planning operations to identify potential dangers. Finnish Air Force Colonel Juha-Pekka Keränen said that the Raven unit will feature a small number of highly trained soldiers, stressing that their American counterparts from Phoenix Raven also work in small groups of two to four people.

The Phoenix Raven Program started in 1997 in order to provide protection for aircraft in high-threat or unknown threat zones. Phoenix Ravens, which are sometimes referred to as "Murder Crews" are charged with providing an inner circle of security and stand up against the danger coming from terrorist groups, organized crime, narco-militias or even desperate people experiencing a natural disaster. In addition to safeguarding aircraft, Phoenix Ravens are known to work directly with crews and provide them with intelligence about local threats.

There are only about 200 active duty Phoenix Ravens, yet the force is in high demand given the global terror threat. Phoenix Ravens are active in Iraq and Afghanistan, Africa and South America. Since many of their missions are deeply classified, the true extent of their duty in the ever-changing course of world events remains largely unknown. 

Today, Phoenix Ravens work in Iraq and Afghanistan, as well as Africa, South America and pretty much any place where America's footprint is light, but cargo still needs to be moved. Some missions these teams will support are deeply classified; as such we may never truly know the extent of their participation in changing the course of world events.

According to the US Air Force, their unique training routine includes intensive three-week 12-hour-a-day drills, which cover everything from cross-cultural awareness to unarmed self-defense techniques. Students are drilled in over 70 forceful scenarios using role play. The training also includes practical exercises in antiterrorism and advanced firearms proficiency.

**********




https://sputniknews.com/military/201703291052083890-norway-us-p8a/

*Norway struck a deal with the United States on Wednesday to buy five Boeing P-8A Poseidon maritime patrol aircraft, the Nordic nation’s Defense Ministry announced.*
STOCKHOLM (Sputnik) — The contract was signed by US charge d'affaires James DeHart at the US Embassy in Oslo and Norway’s defense procurement chief Mette Sorfonden.

"A contract was signed today with US authorities on the acquisition of five P-8A Poseidon maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) for the Armed Forces," the statement read.

The first P-8A Poseidon is scheduled to land in Norway in 2022, with the rest following by 2023. The Boeing-built aircraft is designed for long-range anti-submarine and anti-surface warfare, and reconnaissance missions.

*****************

Hohenfels training area , Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

A team of officers from LITPOLUKRBRIG are taking part in the RAPID TRIDENT Exercise planning conference in Yavoriv, Ukraine.

The Multinational Brigade delegation under the command of Chief of Staff Lieutenant Colonel Eligijus Senulis together with USAREUR representatives were actively engaged in the process of exercise preparation. Within the activity Division Level war-gaming was conducted. The Lithuanian-Polish-Ukrainian Brigade officers were responsible for certain areas of planning Division Level operation.

“By working with our partners from US Europe Command we were able to gather precious experience and knowledge” outlined the Deputy Chief of Staff for Operations Lieutenant Colonel Dariusz Czekaj. “We have developed a scenario which will be used in RAPID TRIDENT Exercise and the most challenging and interesting part was the participation in war-gaming (scenario simulation)”.

Multinational Brigade will participate in RAPID TRIDENT Exercise in September this year.

Prepared by Major Tomasz Pędzik.

Oleksandr Gain, LITPOLUKRBRIG Public Information Officer



















Chief of Ukraine’s General Staff General of the Army of Ukraine Viktor Muzhenko held talks with Chief of Georgia’s General Staff Brigade General Vladimer Chachibaia.

General Muzhenko thanked for assistance provided by Georgia and pledged his counterpart to develop relations at the level of Chiefs of General Staff and Ministers of Defence as well.

The parties stressed that cooperation between Ukrainian and Georgian armies enhances dynamics and increase of operational capabilities of armies of both countries.

Considering the joint challenges of Ukraine and Georgia, chiefs of general staffs discussed issues of development of bilateral military cooperation especially participation in multinational military exercise, sharing crisis management experience, cyber security, professional training of military, training of officers, instructors, rehabilitation of Ukrainian military, etc.


















Kamyanets Podilskyi Demining Centre hosted a graduation ceremony of EOD specialists trained by Canadian instructors. The Ukrainian military got international certificates. Graduates of this course successfully accomplish tasks in the east of Ukraine, as well as at military depot in Balaklia. Totally, Canadian instructors have already trained 210 Ukrainian EOD specialists under NATO standards.


























*Poland will purchase of eight Patriot anti-ballistic missile batteries by the end of 2017, Polish Defense Minister Antoni Macierewicz said Friday.*

https://sputniknews.com/military/201703311052152524-poland-air-missile-defense/

WARSAW (Sputnik) — Poland will sign a $7.5-billion agreement on the purchase of eight Patriot anti-ballistic missile batteries by the end of 2017, Polish Defense Minister Antoni Macierewicz said Friday.

"We have completed a very important stage having to do with the acquisition of medium-range missiles. No later than at the end of this year, an agreement will be signed for the supply of Patriot missiles," Macierewicz said at a briefing.

He said the first deliveries are expected two years after the contract is signed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

CV90 Combat Vehicle , Setermoen Northern Norway 





US Soldiers from company C, 1St battalion , 68rd armored regiment, 3rd armored Brigade division team, 4th infantry division along with Estonian Defense forces on kekupalu range


----------



## Hindustani78

Estonian and US soldiers in a combat exercise in Tapa , Estonia.









http://www.defensenews.com/articles...operational-deployment-to-europe-this-weekend

WASHINGTON — The U.S. Air Force’s F-35A is deploying internationally for the first time this weekend, heading to Europe to conduct training exercises with NATO allies, the Pentagon announced Friday. 

The Defense Department offered sparse details about the event, which will involve deploying a “small number” of F-35As from the 388th Fighter Wing at Hill Air Force Base, Utah, to an undisclosed location in Europe. 

The joint strike fighters will take off sometime this weekend. After landing, they will then spend several weeks in the region as part of the European Reassurance Initiative, the department’s effort to strengthen military ties with European allies to help deter Russian aggression on the continent. 

“This training deployment signifies an important milestone and natural progression of the F-35 program, allowing the Air Force to further demonstrate the operational capabilities of the fifth generation fighter aircraft,” the Defense Department said in a news release. “It also assists in refining requirements for eventually basing the F-35A in Europe, which is scheduled to receive the aircraft in the early 2020s.” 

As tempting as it may be to link the deployment to U.S. President Donald Trump or his currently shaky relationship with Russia, an F-35 deployment to Europe has been in the works since the Obama administration. In December, former Air Force Secretary Deborah Lee James hinted that the service would go to Europe this summer. 

“Now that the F-35 has been declared combat capable, we will deploy our newest fighter to Europe in the not too distant future,” she said then during a speech at the Atlantic Council. “Matter of fact, if I were a betting woman, I wouldn’t at all be surprised if the F-35 didn’t make an appearance, perhaps, next summer. The unique combination of stealth, situational and sensor fusion will play an important role in reassuring allies and providing deterrence.” 

In February, former Air Combat Command head Gen. Herbert “Hawk” Carlisle, who retired last month, restated that the service could send the aircraft to Europe and the Asia-Pacific regions as early as spring, with a deployment to the Middle East probably following a couple years later. 


Although the Air Force won’t say where the F-35s will be based during their European deployment, one potential option is British Royal Air Force base Lakenheath, England, which is slated to be the first Air Force base overseas to receive the joint strike fighter. RAF Lakenheath will eventually host 54 F-35As, although the timeline for deploying those aircraft has slipped from 2020 to perhaps one or two years later, Col. Robert Novotny, then the commander of the base’s 48th Fighter Wing, told Defense News last year.


----------



## Hindustani78

*The US Army is looking to move a brigade’s worth of armor and artillery into Poland, in an effort to push its firepower closer to Russian borders.*

The plan was revealed after a large delegation of US Army Europe and allied leaders began a four-day tour Tuesday of strategic sites on the continent.

The firepower will be assigned to any new unit, should the Pentagon decide to station more manpower in Europe, said Maj. Gen. Duane Gamble, commander of the Kaiserslautern-based 21st Theater Sustainment Command.

In order to accommodate the equipment, the US Army Corps of Engineers is now working on plans to construct a $200-million warehouse in Powidz, Poland, expected to be ready in 2021.

"It's going to be capable of hosting an [armored brigade combat team's] worth of equipment, but the space configuration will allow us or NATO units to store a variety of different types of equipment there," said Col. John Baker, lead engineer at US Army Europe (USAREUR).

The Pentagon is making no efforts to hide the fact that this increase in NATO firepower is aimed at Russia. According to a Stars and Stripes report, the idea behind the move is "to ensure that forces can more quickly assemble in the event of a conflict or crisis with Russia."

According to that report, Western countries expect a military conflict to spark either in the Baltics or in Poland.

"While Russia said it has no intention of instigating a fight, allies are skeptical," the report reads.

"Russia, in turn, has complained that the military buildup along its borders represents a threat to its isolated enclave of Kaliningrad, which is surrounded by NATO territory."

The plan is a part of a larger tactic to create a force that will be able to respond swiftly and "with reflexive competence," according to Gamble.

As Sputnik has reported, the US and its European allies have increased their military spending of late. 

According to Igor Korotchenko, director of the Center for Analysis of World Arms Trade (CAMTO), spending increases are mainly "related to the deployment of a system of global American missile defense in Europe, the strengthening of NATO's military presence in the Baltic States and Poland as well as the aggressive course of the military alliance in general, which is aimed at gaining unilateral military and technical superiority over Russia."

*The US Army's only sustainment brigade in Europe already has its hands full with research into the best ways of military transportation across Europe in case of conflict.


"What we're trying to do is figure out where we can move tanks across Europe in case we ever had to project power," says the brigade's commander, Col. Michelle M.T. Letcher


"Some European countries require 45 days' advance notice for passage approval. Some want detailed information on the driver, such as the soldier's mother's maiden name, making last-minute driver changes impossible," another Stars and Stripes report reads.*

Another problem that riddles NATO forces is the need to deal with the derelict and poorly maintained Soviet-era transportation network in the countries that joined the alliance after the fall of the Warsaw Pact Organization.

For instance, "We didn't know if we could move tanks from Germany all the way up to Estonia," the outlet quotes Letcher saying. "Because of the road network, the overpasses, the bridges. They haven't been tested in a long time."

*************





https://sputniknews.com/military/201704271053065755-military-aircraft-replacement/


the Polish military seeks to do away with the Su-22 and MiG-29 military aircraft currently employed by Poland’s Air Force, and has currently set its eyes on theF-16 and F-35 multirole fighters, which may eventually replace the aging Soviet planes. 

Polish Deputy Defense Minister Bartosz Kownacki said that the condition of the Polish Air Force is "satisfactory" as compared to the other branches of Polish Armed Forces. Italy has a total of 48 single- and twin-seat modifications of F-16, though it believes that this quantity is not enough.

"Old Su-22 and MiG-29 aircraft must be replaced with the next generation planes. But the Defense Ministry is still deciding whether it will be an F-16 or other types of aircraft, like the F-35," he said.

Kownacki added that from 2030 Poland intends to increase its defense spending from its current level of 2 percent of the country’s GDP to 2.5 percent.

Earlier in April, Polish Defense Minister Antoni Macierewicz also announced that the number of Polish army personnel is likely to be increased from its current 129,000 up to 200,000 servicemen after a three to five year period.

***********

http://tass.com/defense/943317
According to data cited by the chief of Russia’s General Staff, the numerical strength of response forces and also foreign military contingents in Eastern Europe is being increased. Additional formations and the headquarters infrastructure are being placed in the Baltic countries, Poland, Romania and Bulgaria. NATO has intensified reconnaissance along the borders with Russia and has almost doubled the number of military exercises in the East European region.

"The implementation of the plans for the alliance’s expansion is disrupting a balance of forces in the region and increasing the risks of military incidents. All of the bloc’s actions are of destructive and provocative nature," the general said.

Moreover, pilots of the NATO countries that do not possess nuclear weapons are involved in training for their use, the chief of Russia’s General Staff said.

"This is a direct violation of the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty," Gerasimov said.

Moscow has been taking adequate measures of constraint taking into account the growing differences with NATO.

"The current differences, first and foremost, between Russia and NATO, continue to grow. The alliance has been expanding, continuing large-scale military activities on its ‘eastern flank’," Gerasimov said. "Russia will have to take appropriate retaliatory steps and the necessary measures of restraint," he said when speaking on the pessimistic scenario concerning the differences between Russia and NATO.

*Russia-NATO relations at lowest point since Cold War era*
Relations between Russia and NATO are currently at the lowest point since the end of the Cold War, Gerasimov said.

"Today they are at the lowest point since the end of the Cold War. The decisions of NATO’s summits in the UK and Poland state that Russia is the main source of military threats," he said.

According to Gerasimov, the framework where Russia and NATO could discuss the situation, that is, the NATO-Russia Council has stalled. "There is no military-to-military dialogue there. Today virtually all contacts have been curtailed," he said, adding that this contributes to further deterioration of relations between Russia and the alliance.

*Cyberattacks against NATO may serve as a pretext*
Cyberattacks against NATO countries may serve as a pretext for naming those guilty without any proof and the alliance’s military strikes on them, according to Gerasimov.

Gerasimov noted that NATO has started looking into how to implement Article 5 (collective defense) of the Washington Treaty in case of cyberattacks on technical means of systems of state and military administration belonging to NATO member-states.

"But in modern conditions it is almost impossible to identify true sources of these attacks. Therefore, a possibility emerges to name those guilty absolutely without any proof and exert influence on them by military means," Gerasimov said.


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Will the West and Russia destroy each other????? What's happening to them?? It looks like the Chinese and the Muslims will be folks ultimately hanging around!!!!!


----------



## Hindustani78

HAKIKAT said:


> Will the West and Russia destroy each other????? What's happening to them?? It looks like the Chinese and the Muslims will be folks ultimately hanging around!!!!!



We are aware what is happening in Ukraine. Real war is going on there . 

Muslims are aware who are thier real friends and they are working to secure and liberate thier holy sites and Muslims are friends of Republic of India.


----------



## Hindustani78

Patriot missile battery at an army base at northern Polish town of Morag. 









*************






WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — US fifth generation fighter jets, F-35 Lighting II, have arrived in Bulgaria on Friday, the US European Command announced in a press release.

"Two US F-35 Lightning II aircraft and Airmen arrived in Bulgaria, today, from Royal Air Force Lakenheath, England as part of a deployment that enhances the region’s ability to host the aircraft for future deployments and operations," the release said.

The European Command noted that the deployment of the fighter jets was planned in advance, and was done in close coordination with the Bulgarian government.

"The aircraft and Airmen were joined by a US KC-135 departing from Royal Air Force Mildenhall, England and will return to their respective bases following a brief stay in the country," the release added.

The fighter jets will remain in Europe for several weeks, according to the release.

The F-35 fighter jet is the most expensive weapons project in history, with an anticipated cost of more than $1 trillion over the next half-century.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.airforcetimes.com/articles/f-35s-arrive-in-bulgaria
Two Air Force F-35As out of Hill Air Force Base, Utah, and a crew of supporting airmen arrived in Bulgaria Friday during the first European flying training deployment for the Lightning II, according to the Air Force. The aircraft and airmen will remain in the region for several weeks to conduct air training with other Europe-based aircraft.

The fifth-generation stealth tactical fighter aircraft arrived at Graf Ignatievo Air Base, Bulgaria, after stopping at Royal Air Force Lakenheath, England, and also flying in Estonia. The deployment, funded in part by the European Reassurance Initiative, is expected to enhance the region's ability to host future F-35 fighters, according to EUCOM officials.





The aircraft were supported by a single KC-135R Stratotanker, c/s “Nacho 81”, from 459th Air Refueling Wing, Joint Base Andrews, Maryland, that launched from RAF Mildenhall.

Interestingly, the 5th generation aircraft used the very same radio callsigns used by the F-35s involved in the JSF’s first ever visit to Estonia on Tuesday: “Conan 01” flight.

According to the Department of Defense, today’s training deployment has been planned for some time and was conducted in close coordination with Bulgarian allies. “It allows the F-35A the opportunity to engage in familiarization training within the European theater while reassuring allies and partners of U.S. dedication to the enduring peace and stability of the region.”

“The aircraft and Airmen began arriving in Europe on April 15, and are scheduled to remain in Bulgaria for a brief period of time before returning to RAF Lakenheath to continue their training deployment.”

*Already deployed to Graf Ignatievo Air Base, to take part in exercise Thracian Eagle 2017 were also 12 F-15C Eagle jets belonging to the 122nd Fighter Squadron of the 159th Fighter Wing*, Louisiana Air National Guard that are in the involved in the drills along with the local-based Bulgarian Air Force MiG-29s as well as Su-25s from the Forward Deployment Air Base at Bezmer, L-39s from the Air Training Group at Dolna Mitropoliya Air Base, AS-532 AL, Mi-24 and Mi-17 helicopters from Krumovo Air Base, and air defence units.

Whilst “Nacho 81” could be tracked during its flight (to and back from) Bulgaria, this time the deployment to eastern Europe was not “accompanied” by any evident activity by U.S. or NATO intelligence gathering aircraft. In contrast, as already reported, on Apr. 25, flight tracking websites exposed the presence of a U.S. Air Force RC-135U Combat Sent, an RC-135W Rivet Joint and a RAF Airseeker over or around Estonia.
US Soldiers at the Grafenwoehr, Germany






KC 135 Stratotanker for refuelling F 35 Lighting II near Estonia.


----------



## JPMM

Portuguese Force going to Lithuania:
- CAtMecR (Mechanized Rifle Coy) (Pandur 8x8) from RI14 Viseu
- DOE (SOF Task Unit) from CTOE Lamego
http://www.operacional.pt/exercito-portugues-regressa-a-frente-leste/


----------



## Hindustani78

*https://sputniknews.com/military/201705021053215470-poland-f16-NATO-mission-lithuania/*
*The Siauliai air base that has been operated by NATO forces from the Royal Netherlands Air Force is changing hands on Tuesday, as Polish F-16s replace the Danish F-16s.*

Four Dutch F-16s have circled Lithuanian skies for the past four months to help ensure regional security, but now the Polish Air Force will fulfill that role. 

In the past, Poland has committed MiG-29 fighters to police Baltic skies. Since Lithuania became a part of NATO in 2004, Poland’s air force crews have conducted security missions in the Baltic six times; the latest deployment is the seventh. 

The Siauliai air base will see Lithuanian Deputy Defense Minister Vytautas Umbrasas welcome the new fleet of Polish jets. According to the Baltic Times, 17 NATO members have taken turns helping patrol Lithuania since the nation joined the alliance. 

**************




https://sputniknews.com/military/201705021053216486-eucom-more-forces-russia-deterrence/
WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — US European Command head Gen. Curtis Scaparrotti said on Tuesday that the United States needs more armored forces in Europe to ensure Russia’s deterrence.

"Russia’s posture is not a light force, it is a heavy force," Scaparrotti stated in a Senate hearing. "In order to have the posture that is both credible and of the right composition, we need more armored forces."

The commander noted that at present he has one rotational brigade. The size of the force needs to increase over time, he continued.

Scaparrotti added Washington needs to consider sending more "enablers" in Europe, including engineers and aviation brigades.

In March, Scaparrotti said that the United States seeks to deter Russia, not engage in conflict with the country. The commander argued the United States needed to demonstrate strength to gain Russia's respect.

**************

https://sputniknews.com/military/201705031053218274-usa-division-headquarters-move-poland/

WARSAW (Sputnik) — The US army's 4th Infantry Division command stationed at the garrison in Baumholder, in the German state of Rheinland-Pfalz, is set to be moved to Poznan in Poland, the Defence24 news portal reported, citing the division's Mission Command Element public affairs chief Brent Williams.

"Relocating the Mission Command Element from Germany to Poland increases the U.S. Army’s efficiency, effectiveness, and capability to manoeuvrer forces. The forward presence of the Mission Command Element in Poland further enables U.S. Army Europe’s connection to our Allies, European leaders and civilians, and ultimately increases the Alliance’s preparedness to respond to any threat or crisis in Europe," Williams was quoted as saying by the outlet.

The move is being made as part of the Operation Atlantic Resolve, which is the US army's effort to counter alleged Russian aggression in Ukraine.

NATO has been boosting its presence in Eastern Europe since the outbreak of the Ukrainian conflict in 2014. Western powers accused Russia of meddling in its neighbor's war, but Moscow stressed it was not a side in the hostilities. NATO nevertheless decided deploy additional troops in the Baltic states next to Russia's borders during its 2016 summit in Warsaw.

*********
https://sputniknews.com/military/201705031053227797-duda-poland-army-romania-lithuania/
WARSAW (Sputnik) — Under the two orders, officially signed on Wednesday, 250 servicemen would be located to Romania and 200 troops would operate in Baltic states, mainly in Latvia, until December 31, 2017. 

Along with the troops, the Polish Armed Forces will also send a tank squadron to Latvia and armored vehicles to Romania, in compliance with the president's order.

Duda's order comes amid NATO efforts to increase its presence in Eastern Europe in order to deter the alleged Russian aggression. After the summit in Warsaw in July 2016, the alliance decided to send international battalions formed by the United Kingdom, Germany, Canada and the United States to Poland, Lithuania, Latvia and Estonia.

Reacting to NATO's move, Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said that Moscow has no plans to attack any NATO member.


----------



## Hindustani78

HDMS Hvidbjonen front beside HMS Chatman and USS Cape St. George during International exercise BALTOPS.





https://sputniknews.com/military/201705051053298922-denmark-nato-fleet/

The Danish Navy will lead one of NATO's two standing fleets, the north Atlantic Standing NATO Maritime Group 1 fleet (also known as SNMG1), Danish Radio reported. The Royal Danish Navy will thus play a key role in an area where the Russian Navy also sails and which is therefore seen as worthy of increased attention by NATO.

Danish Defense Minister Claus Hjort Frederiksen explained the increased necessity of a Danish presence in the Baltic Sea, citing Russia's alleged military build-up.

"The Baltic Sea is becoming an increasingly important zone amid the Russian escalation. There we can see that we need a stronger presence in our own region," Claus Hjort Frederiksen told Danish Radio. "It is a declaration of confidence for the Danish Navy, but it is also an opportunity to develop the Navy's skills," he added.

According to Claus Hjort Frederiksen, Russia's proceedings represented an increased security risk for Denmark. He also said it is crucial that the fleet is present, so that Russia and "others" know that any provocations will lead to consequences.

Speaking of provocations, however, 200 Danish soldiers are currently headed to Estonia as part of a rotary NATO force to secure the Baltic republic from Russian "aggression." The rotary force will be stationed some 100 kilometers from the Russian border and is expected to set the Danish state coffers back 140 million DKK a year ($20mln). 

NATO has two standing naval forces, called SNMG1 and SNMG2. The former sails in the Eastern Atlantic and the Baltic Sea, while the latter operates in the Mediterranean Sea.

SNMG1 consists of several destroyers and frigates, with the Royal Canadian Navy, the German Navy, the Royal Netherlands Navy, and the US Navy each contributing one ship on a permanent basis. These are joined periodically by ships from the navies of Italy, Belgium, Denmark, Norway, Poland, Portugal, and Spain.

The Royal Danish Navy is known for its "newer, but fewer" policy and its consequent avoidance of submarines. It has currently three frigates, the Peter Willemoes, the Niels Juel and the Iver Huitfeldt.

In recent years, Danish-Russian relations soured dramatically following Crimea's reunification with Russia and the Ukrainian conflict, which are seen in Denmark as "Russian occupation" and "Russian aggression," respectively. The chilly relationship was exacerbated further by Denmark's plans to join the US-led missile shield, as well as blatant and unfounded accusations about Russian "hacking."

Previously, Russia's military presence along its own borders in the Baltic Sea region has been often cited as a pretext for NATO's buildup in Eastern Europe. During its last summit, NATO resolved to strengthen its military presence in Eastern Europe on a rotational basis with four battalions in Poland and in the Baltic nations. During the 2014 summit, NATO established a 5,000-strong Very High Readiness Joint Task Force in response to the alleged Russian threat.

***********
https://sputniknews.com/military/201705051053307089-lithuania-mobilization-lighting-strike/
*Lithuania mobilized 2,000 reservists for the Lightning Strike 2017, the largest Lithuania's military exercises, according to the press service of the country's Defense Ministry.*

VILNIUS (Sputnik) — Lithuania has launched a mobilization of 2,000 reservists as part of the largest national military exercises in 2017, the press service of the country's Defense Ministry said in a statement on Friday.

"The reservists should come to the conscription stations to confirm their personal details," the statement said speaking about the participation of 2,000 reservists in the drills codenamed Lightning Strike 2017.

The statement added that the conscription stations for the reservists, who had served in 2000-2012, were opened in 12 cities across the country.

According to the statement, the servicemen would practice their skills in three-week drills in summer and in fall.

The Lightning Strike 2017, the largest Lithuania's military exercises, kicked off on April 28 and would end on Sunday. The drill aimed at working out the cooperation between the Lithuanian army and police.


----------



## Hindustani78

Graf Ignatievo Air Base, Bulgaria April 28 2017


----------



## Hindustani78

WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — The F-35A Lighting II fighter jet’s introduction into Europe has received enthusiastic praise following 76 sorties and more than 154 flying hours alongside F-15 jets from the United Kingdom’s Royal Air Force Base in Lakenheath, according to a press release from the US Department of Defense.

"During the training deployment, the aircraft forward deployed to Estonia and Bulgaria to maximize training opportunities, build partnerships with allied air forces and familiarize airmen with Europe’s broad and diverse operating conditions," the release stated on Monday.

********
https://sputniknews.com/military/201705091053432384-nato-drills-estonia-us/

*Four Apache AH-64 and two UH-60 Black Hawk helicopters of the US army landed on Tuesday at the Amari airbase near Tallinn to participate in massive NATO exercises, dubbed Spring Storm 2017, the General Staff of the Estonian Defense Forces said.*
TALLINN (Sputnik) — The helicopters arrived from Latvia, where they were deployed at the Lielvarde base as part of NATO's Atlantic Resolve operation.

"The drills have already started for the Estonian air forces, as since yesterday and till Wednesday they are practicing on the protection of the Amari airbase… The active part of air exercises will begin next week," Chief of Staff of Estonian Air Force Lt. Col. Toomas Susi said.

The Spring Storm 2017 drills, with almost 9,000 troops participating, are taking place in Estonia between May 8 and May 26.

Over 800 troops from the United Kingdom, who are part of the battalion deployed in Estonia, and about 300 French troops from this battalion participate in the drills. Germany sent about 400 troops and soldiers from Canada, Finland, Georgia, Latvia, Lithuania, the Netherlands, Poland, Spain, Ukraine and the United States also participate in the exercise.

Following the outbreak of the Ukrainian crisis in 2014, NATO has been boosting its military presence in Europe, particularly in Eastern European states, citing Russia's alleged interference in the conflict as justification for the move. A decision of the Alliance to deploy four multinational battalions to Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania and Poland was announced by the Alliance's secretary general after the NATO summit in July 2016.

Moscow has repeatedly warned that amassing troops and military equipment on its borders is provocative, violates past NATO pledges, and can lead to regional and global destabilization.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/world/1915708-reuters-us-criticizes-russian-build-up-near-baltic-states.html

U.S. Defense Secretary Jim Mattis said on Wednesday that a Russian missile deployment near the Baltic states was "destabilizing", and officials suggested the United States could deploy a Patriot missile battery in the region for NATO exercises in the summer, according to Reuters. 

U.S. allies are jittery ahead of war games by Russia and Belarus in September that could involve up to 100,000 troops and include nuclear weapons training – the biggest such exercise since 2013, Reuters reported. 

The drills could see Russian troops near the borders of Poland, Lithuania, Latvia and Estonia. Russia has also deployed Iskander missiles in Kaliningrad, its enclave on the Baltic Sea. It said the deployment was part of routine drills, but U.S. officials worry that it may represent a permanent upgrade. 

Asked during a trip to Lithuania about the deployment, Mattis told a news conference: "Any kind of build-up like that is simply destabilizing."

The United States is ruling out any direct response to the Russian drills or the Iskander deployment. But at the same time, U.S. officials, speaking on condition of anonymity, raised the possibility that a Patriot missile battery could be deployed briefly to the Baltic region during NATO exercises in July that focus on air defense, known as Tobruk Legacy. 

The officials stressed that the Patriots, if deployed, would be withdrawn when the exercises were over. That would most likely happen before the Russian drills began, they said. Mattis declined to comment directly on the possible Patriot deployment to reporters after talks in Vilnius. 

"The specific systems that we bring are those that we determine necessary," Mattis said, saying that NATO capabilities in the region were purely defensive. It was Mattis's first trip to the Baltic states, which fear Russia could attack them in the same way that it annexed Ukraine's Crimean peninsula in 2014. 

The states are concerned about their lack of air defenses and considering upgrading their military hardware. Asked about Baltic air defenses on a visit to the Pabrade training ground, Mattis told reporters: "We will talk to the leaders of each of the nations, and we will work this out in Brussels and we will work together if necessary.

"The reason for the deployment you see right now is the lack of respect for international law by a nation in the region, and so long as the nation shows respect, we would not have to deploy that," Mattis told reporters, standing in front of a German Leopard tank.

The two-weeks workshop by Illinois National Guard is held in Lublin.

Military instructors from Illinois National Guard hit the ground of Lithuanian-Polish-Ukrainian Brigade Command to share their knowledge and expertise in the field of planning and executing operations, from 9 to 19 May 2017.

The workshop which will last approximately two weeks is organized in Lublin. In the theoretical part the North American instructors will deliver lectures and facilitate discussions in the actual workshop fields.

The practical part will introduce Lithuanian, Polish and Ukrainian officers to Illinois National Guard approach in terms of running military decision making process aimed at successful military operations.

_Oleksandr Gain, Public Information Officer LITPOLUKRBRIG _




































https://sputniknews.com/europe/201705101053460500-lithuania-border-fence-/


4:57 10.05.2017

*A construction company in Lithuania has been contracted by the country’s State Border Guard Service (SBGS) to build a 1.3 million euro ($1.4 mln) fence along the Baltic state’s border with Russia.*

“In keeping with a pertinent agreement with the Lithuanian State Border Guard Service, Gintreja will soon erect a separation fence along a 44.6 km stretch of the Lithuanian-Russian border. The estimated cost of the project is 1.335 million euros,” the SBGS press service announced on Wednesday.

According to the SBGS, the two-meter high metal fence along Lithuania’s border with the Russian region of Kaliningrad, which also borders Latvia, will stretch all the way to Neman River where cameras and other security systems were earlier installed along the entire length of Lithuania’s 109 kilometer water frontier.

The money to build the on-land fence will come from state coffers.

Until 2020, Lithuania also plans to build a similar fence along the border with Belarus with an eye to keeping illegal migrants out.

The border between Lithuania and Russia's Kaliningrad runs for 255 kilometers and passes through the Curonian Spit and Curonian Lagoon, then following along the Neman River, Sesupe, Sirvinta, Liepona, Lake Vistytis.

So far, the border between Lithuania and Kaliningrad region is marked only by special signs and a 13-meter control line.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201705101053476591-us-missile-destroyer-baltic-sea/

WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — The Navy explained the ship's presence in the Baltic Sea is a "demonstration of the continued commitment to the collective security of NATO under Operation Atlantic Resolve."

"The Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Carney (DDG 64) arrived in Kiel, Germany, for a scheduled port visit," the release stated.

The Carney carries the Aegis ballistic missile and air defense system, according to published Navy documents.

The sailing distance from Kiel to Russia's Kaliningrad Oblast is roughly 412 nautical miles.











*The United States plans to increase the number of troops deployed on the Baltic states’ territory to observe Russia-Belarus joint military exercises dubbed Zapad-2017 ("West-2017"), slated for September, media reported Wednesday citing US defense officials who wished to remain anonymous.*

The US has indicated it will be paying close attention when Moscow conducts military drills in August and September in western Russia, including in Kaliningrad, a Russian province nestled between Lithuania and Poland along the Baltic Sea.

As many as 70,000 to 100,000 Russian ground forces will mobilize in various areas to prepare for the possibility of conflict with NATO. In the middle of these exercises, the US will take over air policing responsibilities in Lithuania to monitor and observe troop movements, Stars and Stripes reported. Troop drills will also be conducted in Belarus.

Russia’s Zapad exercise is held every four years. 

“Any buildup like that is simply destabilizing,” US Defense Secretary James Mattis said of the drills in comments made Wednesday in Vilnius.

One concern among US defense officials is that the war games will give Moscow an opportunity to make significant changes to missile installments throughout the region, including upgrading them with Iskander ballistic missile systems. Theoretically, the Iskanders could be armed with nuclear warheads for short-range targets up to 100 miles away. 

The Iskander defense system has been stationed in Kaliningrad in the past for temporary deployments. If it goes back on the chessboard in Kaliningrad, the US may respond by stationing Lockheed Martin Patriot missile systems in European countries that have requested them, to deter the “threat.”

“I would just say I have too much respect for the Russian army to think they actually believe there’s any offensive capability,” Mattis said of the NATO and US forces currently stationed in Europe. Mattis insisted troop deployments in Poland and Lithuania are merely “defensive systems.”

Moscow has repeatedly stressed that it would never attack any of NATO member states. Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov responded to the report by calling it a result of a foreign-imposed "hysterical Russophobia," which undermines the interests of Lithuania's own population.

The US worry might be slightly more petty. Pentagon officials fear that new Russian military technology in Kaliningrad could disrupt radar operations and ultimately scale back US and NATO military operations near Poland and the Baltic states of Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201705131053567126-us-army-upgrades-stryker-survivability/
*A German-based US Army cavalry regiment is testing a survivability upgrade for the Stryker combat vehicles as part of European training exercises designed to counter Russian weaponry.*
Saab official Scott Caldwell said that four Strykers have been outfitted with the company’s mobile camouflage system (MCS) by the Army’s 2nd Cavalry Regiment, stationed in Vilsek, Germany.

Currently the vehicles are engaged in force-on-force exercises with partner nations in Hohenfels, Germany, where they will stay until June being formally evaluated. The service will then decide whether it wants to acquire the camouflage system.

The mobile system acts as a "uniform skin" for the Strykers, according to Caldwell, helping the vehicles blend in with their surroundings. It includes technology designed to improve the Stryker’s signature management when dealing with radar, near and short-wave infrared sensors, and long and mid-wave thermal sensors.

Caldwell told Defense News, "There is nothing out there currently — even advanced signature management systems — that can make a tank disappear.” But, he said, “we are kind of peeling back the survivability onion. If we are able to keep a system or a vehicle from being identified, seen or targeted, then we’re going to increase the survivability and give that crew a chance to make a decision. Do they engage the enemy? Do they reposition the vehicle? It gives them those crucial minutes and seconds in order to make a decision." 

The service’s concern with survivability stems from a fear that US combat vehicles won’t be able to measure up to Moscow’s, after seeing Russia’s upgraded vehicles in 2015 during reunification efforts in Ukraine.

Army Vice Chief of Staff Gen. Daniel B. Allyn said at the time, "The Russians, it turns out, had upgraded and fielded significant capabilities while we were engaged in Iraq and Afghanistan," which put US Strykers at an “unacceptable risk," according to the service’s website.

The Army plans to spend $300 million on upgrades to 83 production vehicles and spares as well as eight prototypes, and already has the funds for the Stryker fleet’s 30 mm cannons.

Caldwell said it took troops about a day to integrate the MCS into the four Strykers after some instruction from Saab, explaining that the “skin” can be removed and reattached to other vehicles to suit different environments.

He said, "The ones we chose to cover were the ones the command felt were some of the more vulnerable piece of equipment, mostly due to their mission and how they conduct their mission."

**


----------



## Hindustani78

*Friday, May 19.* LITHUANIA – Defense Minister of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak visited the _Pabrade_ training ground to participate in the _Flaming Sword 17_ closing ceremony.

The exercise involved special operations units from six NATO countries, as well as Ukraine and Georgia.

After the exercise, the Minister of Defense of Ukraine congratulated Ukrainian SOF servicemen with the ending of SOF training.

“Despite that the Ukrainian Special Operations Forces were created recently, you acted highly professional during the exercise,” the Minister said.

Following the results of the exercise the Minister decided to award the Ukrainian Special Operations soldiers with cash awards.




























*Friday, May 19.* LITHUANIA – During the debriefing on the _Flaming Sword 17_ Multinational Exercise, Defense Minister of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak met with Commander of U.S. Special Operations Command (USSOCOM) General Raymond A. Thomas and NATO Special Operations Headquarters Commander Vice Admiral Colin J. Kilrain.

The Minister thanked the American colleagues for support of Ukrainian SOF units.

“Our Special Operations Forces are still very young and need time and experience. We are interested in training of our men, we have the longing and learn quickly, I am sure we will make some progress,” Stepan Poltorak said.

He added that U.S. instructors have prepared many Ukrainian soldiers. The Defense Minister noted significant results in this area:

“Last year we did not lose a single centimeter of our land, reduced the number of combat deaths and have some success in military matters,” the General of the Army of Ukraine said.

The Minister of Defense informed his counterparts on the situation in the Eastern Ukraine and the threat that may arise in the future.

“The security situation in Ukraine requires that Ukrainian Special Operations Forces have gained military capabilities,” Stepan Poltorak said.

He stressed that the Ukrainian Armed Forces need not just the training, but the training of Ukrainian soldiers at foreign training centers.

“I truly believe our work to be constructive,” the Minister said.








*Friday, May 19.* LITHUANIA – “We are pleased to observe progress in how your soldiers act, and appreciate your achievements. Your Special Operations Forces were founded a year ago, and they are impressive. You build your own models of action and rely on your unique combat experience, not on theory. I also like that you root for your Special Operations Forces, because that’s what I live for,” Commander of U.S. Special Operations Command (USSOCOM) General Raymond A. Thomas said.

The Minister of Defense of Ukraine invited General Raymond A. Thomas to visit the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine and the International Peacekeeping and Security Center.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201705231053901300-polish-navy-submarines/

*The Polish Navy wants to get at least four submarines to ensure its security in the Baltic Sea, Defense Minister Antoni Macierewicz said on Tuesday.*
WARSAW (Sputnik) – He pointed out that the submarines must be equipped with weapons of destruction, not only with protection means. The minister did not specify when the Navy wants to get the submarines.

"We want to get at least four submarines. Without protecting the Baltic Sea we will not protect our motherland," Macierewicz said.

Earlier in the day, Poland presented the new defense concept, in which it called Russia the main threat.

Since 2014 Warsaw has been raising concerns over alleged Russian role in the Ukrainian crisis.

Poland is now boosting its army amid increasing NATO presence in Europe. In December, Macierewicz said there were plans to increase Poland's army by up to 50 percent over the coming years, with at least three territorial defense brigades to be deployed at the country's eastern border.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201705301054113375-denmark-military-budget-nato/

*Last week, US President Donald Trump called on his NATO allies to boost their defense spending to make up for US taxpayers forking out more money than all of the other NATO nations combined. For Denmark, this goal may pose insurmountable difficulties.*

While Danish Prime Minister Lars Løkke Rasmussen repeatedly claimed that he felt "safe" with US protection, US President Donald Trump once again rebuked his fellow NATO nations for failing to meet the goal of spending at least two percent of their GDP on defense at the recent NATO summit in Brussels. Denmark, which ranks among NATO's thriftiest spenders with military spending accounting for only 1.14 percent of its GDP, may find it especially hard to meet its NATO obligations.

Today, Denmark's defense expenditure amounts to 22 billion DKK ($3.3bln) annually. An expenditure of at least 2 percent would therefore cost Danish taxpayers 17 DKK ($2.5bln) each year.

According to Red-Green Alliance foreign spokesman Nikolaj Villumsen, this would dramatically undermine the Danish welfare state.

"In round numbers, this corresponds to 32,000 social workers' salaries. It would simply not be possible to remove so much money," Nikolaj Villumsen told the Danish daily Berlingske.

Social Liberal Party defense spokesman Kristian Hegaard called the goal "completely unrealistic" and suggested that Denmark should not behave like a tail-wagging dog before Trump's administration.

"It is best for us to decide. We should not only obey orders from the US," Kristian Hegaard said, as quoted by the Danish newspaper Kristeligt Dagblad.

For the Danish Armed Forces, however, the perspective of almost doubling its budget is not unrealistic, however unproblematic. According to Jens Ringsmose, the head of the Danish Defense Academy's Institute for Military Operations, a "bag of money this size" would inevitably put the Danish defense under pressure. However, he argued, with creative thinking, the Danish Armed Forces would easily find ways of spending 2 percent of the GDP.

According to Ringsmose, the future defense investments should be governed by two guidelines: putting more emphasis on flexible units that are capable of multitasking and units that not particularly resource-intensive in terms of crew, since recruitment remains one of the major challenges facing Danish defense. Therefore, the extra money should be spent on new combat aircraft, an upgrade of frigates and more flexible combat units.

However, Peter Ernstved Rasmussen, the editor of the online media Olfi with focus on defense and security, a larger budget could just be used to solve the defense's crew problems.

"In the first place, the military is in need of more robustness and weight, and that implies personnel. And with more personnel, you also need more materiel: more guns, more uniforms, more vehicles," Peter Ernstved Rasmussen told Danish Radio.

However, Ernstved Rasmussen also recalled former Prime Minister Helle Thorning-Schmidt's 2014 pledge to acquire a radar array capable of locating enemy missiles heading towards NATO member states. So far, it remains high on the Danish government's shopping list alongside an air defense system capable of shooting down those missiles.

From a slightly longer perspective, Ernstved Rasmussen recommended buying more combat aircraft, as the 27 F-35 Joint Strike Fighters that Denmark decided to buy to replace its aging stock of F-16s are not enough, especially if the Danish government wants to continue its international missions.

In recent years, Denmark has contributed proportionally to NATO's international missions in Afghanistan, Iraq and Libya.

https://sputniknews.com/europe/201705301054116215-us-europe-intelligence/

13:30 30.05.2017(updated 13:32 30.05.2017) 
*The US government is looking for a private contractor ready to provide intelligence technical support services throughout the US Army Europe area of responsibility, which includes Central Europe, Eastern Europe, and Africa. Sputnik considers whether this means that the US is going to be upping its spy game.*

The opening appeared on the US government's website for contract opportunities Federal Business Opportunities FBO.gov. 

"This requirement is for US Army Europe/7th Army for a non-personal services contract for intelligence technical support services (ITSS) throughout the US Army Europe (USAREUR) Area of Responsibility (AOR) which includes but is not limited to Central Europe, Eastern Europe, and Africa," says the description.


USAREUR has its headquarters in Wiesbaden, Germany and its area of responsibility covers 51 countries, according to its official website.


Among the specified places of performance of the contract are German Wiesbaden, Grafenwoehr and Darmstadt, Italian Vicenza and Kosovan Camp Bondsteel, the main base of the US Army under the Kosovo Force (KFOR) command in Kosovo. The base also s as the NATO headquarters for KFOR's Multinational Battle Group East (MNBG-E).


"Additional locations may be added at any time and can span the entire USAREUR Area of Responsibility in accordance with the attached draft Performance Work Statement (PWS)," the document says.


The purpose of the contract is "to provide timely intelligence for Army in Europe activities to enhance conduct of operations and support Force Protection of forces in Germany and Italy, and to deployed contingency operations in the Balkans."

The contract is in the end stages of the procurement process and is anticipated to be awarded in May of 2017.

Intelligence analysis work under the ITSS contract includes All-Source and single disciplines, such as Counterintelligence/Human Intelligence (CI/HUMINT) and Open Source Intelligence (OSINT) as well as specialized skills such as counter terrorism, criminal intelligence, insider threat, and other areas.

"Support to intelligence operations includes security services; and personnel screening support, Operation, maintenance, and sustainment of Information Technology (IT) networks and systems include System Engineering and Network Engineering," reads the request.

Interestingly enough, shortly after the opening of the opportunity, Hoyt Brian Yee, Deputy Assistant Secretary of State for European and Eurasian affairs urged Balkan nations to guard against efforts by Russia to increase its influence in the region and undermine ties with the West.

"We, of course, remain hopeful that Russia will play a constructive role in the Balkans, as it has in the past, but we must remain vigilant, all of us…in watching what Russia is attempting to do," Hoyt Brian Yee said after meeting with Serbian Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic in Belgrade on May, 24.


----------



## Hindustani78

A Romanian explosives specialist handles a suspicious package during a bomb alert drill held at the main railway station, Gara de Nord, in Bucharest, Romania.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201705301054128628-poland-georgia-nato/

*Poland is supporting the efforts taken by Georgia on the way to its membership into NATO, Polish President Andrzej Duda said Tuesday.*
MOSCOW (Sputnik) — On Monday, the NATO Parliamentary Assembly (NATO PA), at the plenary session held in the Georgian capital, adopted a declaration of support of Tbilisi's Euro-Atlantic integration.

"I agree with the statements of NATO that its doors are always open. NATO is not an aggressive alliance, it is the alliance that permanently defends. Georgia is always in the focus of NATO's attention and is its partner. I support Georgia in NATO," Duda said.

The Polish president added that NATO accession was not an easy process and stressed that Georgia would become a member of the alliance and that the international organization had been moving toward it.

Duda is currently paying a working visit to Georgia. The Polish official and his wife have already been received by Georgian President Giorgi Margvelashvili and are to meet the country's prime minister and the speaker of its parliament.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201706011054206524-nato-baltic-operations/

*The US Air Force is contributing 900 airmen, eight F-16 fighter jets, four KC-135 Stratotanker and an E-3 AWACS aircraft to the annual two-week Baltic Operations (Baltops) exercise, according to a US Department of Defense press release on Thursday.*

WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — Earlier in the day, the Polish Defense Ministry announced that the maritime drill involving 14 NATO nations had begun in Poland’s northern port city of Szczecin.

"The exercise is designed to enhance flexibility and interoperability, to strengthen combined response capabilities, as well as demonstrate resolve among Allied and Partner Nations' forces to ensure stability in, and if necessary defend, the Baltic Sea region," the release stated.

NATO has stepped up operations in response to tensions with Russia that developed following a US-backed coup that ousted an elected government in Ukraine — a government which had sought closer ties with Moscow.

This year’s Baltops exercise is slated to end June 16.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201706021054226956-usa-poland-air-force-train/

WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — Eight US Air Force F-16 aircraft and 200 personnel from the 510th Fighter Squadron stationed at Aviano, Italy will conduct training exercises with the Polish Air Force in support of Operation Atlantic Resolve, the Air Force said in a statement.

"510th Fighter Squadron from the 31st Fighter Wing, Aviano Air Base, Italy, are participating in bilateral training with the Polish Air Force during Aviation Detachment Rotation 17-3," the statement said Thursday. "[The training is] in support of Operation Atlantic Resolve at Krzesiny Air Base, Poland from June 1--22."

The US Air Force 52d Operations Group, Detachment 1, is the first permanent operational military presence in Poland, according to the release. The 52nd Operations Group, 510th Fighter Squadron's lead aircraft are F-16's, C-130's and A-10's.

While in Poland, the 510th Fighter Squadron will take part in multinational exercises, Saber Strike and BALTOPS, the release said.

Saber Strike is a US Army Europe-led cooperative training exercise that helps facilitate cooperation amongst the US, Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland and allied and partner nations, according to published Army documents.

Exercise Baltic Operations or BALTOPS is an annual multinational maritime training operation in which Belgium, Denmark, Estonia, France, Germany, Latvia, Lithuania, the Netherlands, Norway, Poland, the United Kingdom, the United States, Finland and Sweden participate, say published US Navy document






https://sputniknews.com/military/201706021054242325-us-b52-deployment-europe/

MOSCOW (Sputnik) — On Thursday, US media reported about the deployment of the long-range bombers as well as 800 servicemen to the United Kingdom to support military exercises with NATO partners near Russian borders.

"Of course, we are aware of the relocation of B-52 bombers from [the US state] of Louisiana to the United Kingdom and of the plans to engage the aircraft to several military exercises announced before," Mikhail Ulyanov said.

The US B-52H Stratofortresses bombers can carry over 312,000 pounds of fuel and a 70,000-pound payload for more than 8,000 miles.

"The fact that NATO is amassing troops that are practicing battle tasks with the support of US strategic bombers capable of carrying nuclear weapons close to Russian borders does not contribute to de-escalation of tensions in Europe. The military buildup carried out by certain countries and their alliances, moreover near the borders of our country, does damage to the international security and destabilizes the situation," the diplomat added.

The European Command said, "Training with Allies and joint partners improves coordination between Allies and enables the US Air Force to build enduring relationships necessary to confront a broad range of global challenges."

The Arctic Challenge exercise hosted by Finland, Norway and Sweden is set to conclude on June 2, while Saber Strike, held throughout Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania and Poland, will last through June 24.

About 4,000 troops from the United States and 13 European nations will participate in the BALTOPS exercise in Poland through June 16.





https://sputniknews.com/europe/201706021054251880-us-intelligence-europe/

*The United States military is looking for a private contractor to provide technical support services throughout the US Army Europe (USAREUR) area of responsibility, including Central Europe, Eastern Europe and Africa, according the US government's website for contract opportunities.*

"This requirement is for US Army Europe/7th Army for a non-personal services contract for intelligence technical support services (ITSS) throughout the US Army Europe (USAREUR) Area of Responsibility (AOR) which includes but is not limited to Central Europe, Eastern Europe, and Africa," the document read. 

USAREUR is headquartered in Wiesbaden, Germany, and its area of responsibility includes 51 countries.


Among the specified locations for the contract is Kosovan Camp Bondsteel, the main base of the US Army under the Kosovo Force (KFOR) command in Kosovo. The base is also used as the NATO headquarters for KFOR's Multinational Battle Group East (MNBG-E).

 
"The purpose is to provide timely intelligence for Army in Europe activities to enhance conduct of operations and support Force Protection of forces in Germany and Italy, and to deployed contingency operations in the Balkans," according to the contract description.

For the US and NATO it is necessary to further portray Russia as enemy, according to Vladimir Kozin, a military expert and professor at the Russian Academy of Military Sciences.

"A potential enemy is needed, in order to justify defense budgets and military preparations. Intelligence services can do that, portraying Russia as the enemy. For example, if we take a look at US and NATO aerial activities, they have increased tenfold since 2014. American and NATO surveillance planes are flying over the Baltic Sea and in the area of the Black Sea. Their military activities near Russia’s border have increased fivefold," Kozin told Sputnik Radio.

According to the expert, new US intelligence services in Europe are not surprising.

"The goal is clear and simple. They want to create the image of a potential enemy. If there is enemy military activity thus NATO can do the same," he added.


----------



## Hindustani78

Germany Soldiers in Lithuania


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

Russia must be shitting bricks right now.


----------



## Hindustani78

NATO's Saber Strike drills in Latvia































































https://www.unian.info/world/196338...pean-military-exercise-with-25000-troops.html

About 25,000 military forces from the United States and 23 other countries will take part in a large-scale military exercise called "Saber Guardian" planned in Bulgaria, Hungary and Romania next month, according to Reuters. 


In addition, several U.S. B-1B heavy bombers have arrived in Britain in support of two separate multinational exercises planned in the Baltic region and other parts of Europe this month to improve coordination among partner countries, Reuters said. 


The U.S. military plans were announced by Stuttgart-based U.S. European Command, which said this year's Saber Guardian exercise - held annually in the Black Sea region since 2013 - was "larger in both scale and scope" than previous exercises. 

The news could exacerbate tensions that are already running high between Moscow and Washington. 

Russia scrambled a fighter jet on Tuesday to intercept a nuclear-capable U.S. B-52 strategic bomber it said was flying over the Baltic Sea near its border, in an incident that had echoes of the Cold War. 

Washington said the long-range bomber was operating in international airspace. 

European Command said the Saber Guardian exercise would include an array of live fire exercises, river crossings and a mass casualty exercise and was aimed at drilling "the ability to mass forces at any given time anywhere in Europe". 

"It is deterrence in action," it said in a release. 


The U.S. army said the larger exercise would be preceded by several smaller events - all aimed at shoring up the security and stability of the Black Sea region, where increased Russian submarine activity has sparked concerns. 

The Saber Guardian exercise rotates through Bulgaria, Romania and Ukraine, with a goal to increase the ability of European and U.S. military forces to operate together in the event of an armed conflict. 

It will be the largest of 18 separate Black Sea exercises planned this year, European Command said.

The B-1B bombers were deployed from Ellsworth Air Force Base in South Dakota to a UK air base in Fairford to support two separate exercises planned this month, Saber Strike and BALTOPS, according to European Command.


*It said an undisclosed number of B-1B bombers would join three B-52H bombers that were already in Europe for training. *

* BALTOPS is a recurring multinational exercise that will involve 4,000 shipboard personnel, 50 ships and submarines and more than 50 aircraft.*

Saber Strike, now in its seventh year, is aimed at improving cooperation among allies and partners while promoting regional stability and security, European Command said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Romanian Tanks




https://sputniknews.com/military/201706091054459199-detetrrence-us-allies-war-games/

01:52 09.06.2017(updated 03:13 09.06.2017) 


*Bulgaria, Hungary and Romania will play host to a huge military training exercise involving tens of thousands of troops – as tensions between NATO and Moscow are already running high.*
Saber Guardian’s wide scope of activities will include live fire of air defense munitions, field training, river crossings and a “mass casualty exercise,” the US Army said in a Wednesday statement. “It is deterrence in action.”

According to US Army Europe, around 25,000 troops will participate in the joint collaboration from July 11 until July 20. The goal of the biggest Black Sea Region exercise is to serve as a “premier training event” for troops to “improve interoperability under a unified command.” This year’s event will be the biggest ever in terms of scale and scope: ultimately, the US Army seeks to showcase “the ability to mass forces at any given time anywhere in Europe.”






The Pentagon’s European Command said an unknown number of B-1B strategic bombers will be joining the party, along with 3 B-52 Stratofortresses. Business Insider reported that 4,000 sailors, 50 ships and submarines and 50 aircraft are among the other military assets commanders will use to prepare for war-like scenarios.

The drills risk exacerbating tensions already simmering between Washington and Moscow.

On Tuesday, a Russian Su-27 intercepted a B-52 cruising above the Baltics.

Russian President Vladimir Putin recently told US film director Oliver Stone that “no one would survive” a “hot war” between Washington and Moscow. 

“Therefore, why does NATO keep existing?” Putin asked. “My impression is that in order to justify its existence, NATO has a need of an external foe, there is a constant search for the foe, or some acts of provocation to name someone as an adversary.”

************
https://sputniknews.com/europe/201706091054461283-austrian-defense-ministry-upgrades-cockpits/

*Austrian Ministry of Defense, so the country’s Sikorsky S-70 Black Hawk helicopters can receive an upgrade to their cockpits.*
The improvements will resolve obsolescence issues and make* nine S-70A42 (UH-60L-standard) Black Hawk helicopters more reliable.*


Ace Aeronautics will integrate its recently showcased Acehawk cockpit, which features a human-machine interface (HMI) and a new tactical mission system, along with Garmin G5000H wide-screen displays and Garmin GTC570 touch screens, according to IHS Janes.

"One of the most intuitive pilot-vehicle interfaces (PVI) available on the market, the G5000H provides the next generation of pilots the ability to more efficiently manage and control navigation and communication systems, traffic surveillance systems, flight management systems, electronic checklist entries, and remote audio/intercom systems, as well as optional charting, traffic, weather and custom display options," Ace Aeronautics details on its website.

The helicopters will also get new weather radars, and despite having no forward-looking infrared (FLIR) gimbal, footage will be viewed on a video interface from the Bell OH-58B helicopters and Pilatus PC-6 turboprops fitted with (FLIR), according to Janes.

Civilian systems will be integrated with tactical radios using an ACM9454 Cockpit Management Unit (CMU), along with a Mode 4 identification friend-or-foe (IFF) transponder. 

Work is set to begin in the third quarter of the year at Ace Aeronautics' facility in Huntsville, Alabama for the first aircraft, while the second will be outfitted in Austria.

***********

At the show in Helsinki, Boeing will present a deck fighter-bomber and an attack aircraft of the F/A-18 E Super Hornet class, which is an updated version of the F/A-18 Hornet currently used in Finland and is considered to be one of the main contenders. This idea is heavily supported by the commander of the Armed Forces, Juhani Kaskeala, according to whom the new generation of the Hornet is easiest to adapt to for pilots, the Finnish newspaper Ilta-Sanomat reported.

The goal of replacing the 60 F-18s currently in use is set to become one of the biggest purchases in Finnish history at up to $20 billion sand will be finalized in 2021. The aircraft are expected to be put into service by 2030.

All in all, 80 aircraft of different generations will be put on display in Helsinki. What makes the air show all the more unique is that it was last organized at Kaivopuisto in 1955.

"Last time such a display was arranged over the sea and it happened in the 1970s," organizer Perttu Karivalo told the Finnish newspaper Hufvudstadsbladet.

Helsinki Airport












*Two US B-2 stealth bombers have arrived to the United Kingdom.*
https://sputniknews.com/europe/201706091054485343-b2-us-uk-operation/

WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — The US Air Force deployed two of its B-2 stealth bombers to the United Kingdom, the US European Command said in a press release on Friday.

"B-2 Spirit Bombers from Whiteman Air Force Base, Missouri, deployed to Royal Air Force Fairford, UK, to participate in recurring bomber assurance and deterrence operations," the release stated.

The bombers will not support the ongoing BALTOPS or Saber Strike exercises, European Command added.

The release noted that it is the first time all three B-2 bombers are in Europe at the same time.

In a separate statement, the US Air Force explained the B-2s will join three B-52 Stratofortress strategic bombers deployed on June 1, as well as three supersonic B-1 Lancers currently deployed to the Royal Air Force base in Fairfield.

European Command did not detail the nature of the B-2 bombers’ mission, but said they "are representative of the US commitment to our allies and enhancing regional security."

The B-2 Spirit is a multi-role bomber capable of firing both conventional and nuclear munitions. Its stealth characteristics make it difficult to detect with conventional infrared, acoustic, electromagnetic, visual and radar systems, according to the Air Force. The aircraft can fly approximately 6,000 nautical miles (9,600 kilometers) without refueling.

First launched in 1989, the bomber played a major role in US Operation Allied Force when it destroyed 33 percent of all Serbian targets in eight weeks.


----------



## Hindustani78

*



*
*https://sputniknews.com/military/201706101054500936-boeing-apache-copters-uk/*

*02:44 10.06.2017*

*The US defense giant Boeing is set to provide the British military with 38 Apache attack copters, three Longbow crew trainers and associated spares, the US Department of Defense announced.*

WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — Boeing has received a more than $410-million US Army foreign military sales contract to provide 38 Apache tactical ground-support helicopters and three Longbow crew trainers to the United Kingdom, according to the statement.

"The Boeing Company [of] Mesa, Arizona, was awarded a $410.9 million… foreign military sales (UK) contract for 38 Apache aircraft, three Longbow crew trainers, and associated spares," the announcement stated on Friday.

Work on the contract will be performed in Mesa over the next five-and-a-half-years with an estimated completion date of February 28, 2023, the Defense Department added.

***********
https://sputniknews.com/europe/201706101054506942-italy-nato-contributions/
Italy was spending 28 percent of its defense budget to buy military hardware, which is more than any other EU country (20 percent), and even the US (25 percent) do.

“We are buying too much arms, including F-35 fighters. We have already spent 5.4 billion euros on new warships and are now shelling out 5 billion to buy 800 new tanks,” Piovesana said.


----------



## Hindustani78

A soldier from Swedish Armed Forces , looks from the top of Patria XA- 360 AMX (Armored Modular Vehicle) at Hagshult Airbase.




*Of late, the EU has been toying with the idea of creating a common European Defense Fund to support research and joint procurement of defense equipment, the funds expected to come from the EU budget. Dutiful EU member Sweden has expressed its reservations over the project as only benefiting EU heavyweights.*

Some 30,000 people are employed in the Swedish defense industry, many of them in towns where arms factories are the largest private sector employer, such as Karlskoga, which was given a new lease on life in 1940 as the hometown of Bofors, one of Sweden's largest arms exporters.

Saab and other Sweden-based firms, such as the afore-mentioned Bofors, were largely successful in the 2000s. Following a decline in demand in the Western world, however, Sweden has become more inclined to sell arms to countries with a questionable human rights record, such as Saudi Arabia or the United Arab Emirates, which triggered concern from human rights activists.

Earlier this year, the Swedish government's plan to introduce a bill that would restrict arms exports to so-called "non-democracies" startled Sweden's sales-dependent military-industrial complex, with Saab venturing that it might move some or all of its research and development out of Sweden.


----------



## Hindustani78

NATO drills in Lithuania amid Russian aggression фото: REUTERS


----------



## Hindustani78

*https://sputniknews.com/europe/201706211054841117-us-paratroopers-baltics/

*
*WASHINGTON (Sputnik) – US Army Europe head Lt. Gen. Ben Hodges said the planning is underway to reinforce NATO's eastern flank with the US paratroopers, Stars and Stripes reported. They will be stationed in Estonia, Lithuania and Latvia.

Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu said on Wednesday that Russia will inform Western countries of its joint military exercises dubbed Zapad-2017 ("West-2017") with Belarus via diplomatic channels.

He added that the September 14-20 drills across Russia's northwest and Belarus would involve "considerably fewer personnel and equipment than in similar NATO maneuvers in Europe."
The United States is planning to deploy some 600 paratroopers to the Baltics this fall for the duration of the Russian Zapad 2017 military exercise, US media reported on Wednesday.*


----------



## Penguin

*600 US paratroopers to the Baltics ... so scary.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_Military_District*


----------



## Hindustani78

*



*
*https://sputniknews.com/military/201706261054965277-us-marines-norway-russia/*

*Moscow has told Oslo that the extension of a US military deployment in the country will deteriorate diplomatic relations between the two neighbors.*

The Norwegian defense minister said this week that the US Marine Corps' training on Norwegian soil would continue through 2018 — a year longer than it was initially planned.

"We are pleased to announce that… we are extending the USMC rotational presence for another year," Ine Eriksen Søreide said Wednesday.

The Russian Embassy in Norway on Saturday cautioned on its Facebook page that the move could escalate tensions and lead to the destabilization of the situation in the northern region.

"We consider that this step contradicts Norwegian policy of not deploying foreign military bases in the country in times of peace," the statement said, adding that the decision makes Norway not a fully predictable partner.

"We see it as an element of the US-led military preparations that have intensified against the background of the anti-Russian propagandist hysteria."

Roughly 330 US Marines originally arrived in Norway in January 2017 for a six-month deployment. Based at Vaernes, about 900 miles (1,450 kilometers) from the Russian border, they've received basic training with Norwegian and other allied forces for operations in an arctic environment. 

Although Norway claimed the deployment had nothing to do with the alleged "Russian threat," Moscow wasn't convinced. Russian Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Maria Zakharova criticized the arrival, warning that "the relationship between Norway and Russia is put to a test."

Maj. Gen. Niel E. Nelson, head of US Marine Corps Forces Europe and Africa, said in the Department of Defense press release that the Marines in Norway are demonstrating a high level of cooperation with allies.

"The more we train together alongside one another the stronger our Alliance becomes."


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/europe/201706281055037368-nato-baltic-poland-battlegroups/
MOSCOW (Sputnik) – NATO’s four battlegroups in the Baltics and Poland are now fully operational, NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg said Wednesday.

"NATO’s four multinational battlegroups in the Baltic countries and Poland are now fully operational, a clear demonstration that our alliance stands united in the face of any possible aggression," Stoltenberg told a press conference.

European NATO members and Canada are set to increase their annual defense spending by 4.3 percent this year, NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg said Wednesday.

"This year, in 2017 we foresee an even greater annual real increase of 4.3 percent. That is three consecutive years of accelerating defense spending. This means over the last three years European allies and Canada spent almost $46 billion more on defense," Stoltenberg told a press conference.

In January, almost 1,000 US soldiers and the first shipment of the equipment for the US tank brigade arrived in Poland as part of the Atlantic Resolve mission of NATO. Early in May, three UH-60L Black Hawk US helicopters and 50 staff arrived at an air base in central-west Poland.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201706281055063471-us-solider-electrocution-romania/

The 31-year-old soldier was one of six escorting a US armor convoy. After the convoy crossed the Romanian-Hungarian border, the soldier performed some routine operations on the vehicles before walking to the last car. It is not clear why he then climbed to the roof of the car, where he got caught in a powerful electric arc that made him fall to the station's pavement below.

A Romanian soldier witnessed the fall and alerted superiors about the accident.

"The exact circumstances of the soldier's electrocution are unknown, but very careful investigation is being done to determine the reason and conditions under which the American soldier has climbed to the roof of the train car. [The incident] was witnessed by a Romanian soldier on the watch and the surveillance service of the convoy, and in a very short time and all the necessary care was given," said Radu Ilina, First Prosecutor of the Military Prosecutor's Office in Timisoara.

The US soldier, whose name is still undisclosed, has been transported to Intensive Care Section of the Arad County Emergency Clinical Hospital. Medics say half his body is burned because of the shock. He also suffered head trauma because of the fall. His condition is said to be stable, however, and he is still intubated.

The medics at the hospital initially considered transporting the soldier by plane to Germany for additional treatment, but the flight was later cancelled.

The incident is currently being investigated, MEDIAFAX reports.

The convoy was heading to Romania's Cincu military base. US forces are currently transporting tanks, infantry fighting vehicles and other equipment from Germany to Romania, Bulgaria and Hungary for a series of multinational exercises called Saber Guardian 17. The exercises are scheduled to run July 11-20 and involve about 25,000 allied troops.


----------



## Hindustani78

LTC Jonathan Nixon, Wing Commander, Royal Air Force, visited 831st brigade of tactical aviation in Poltava oblast. He observed demonstrative piloting of Su-27 and praised it in the framework of training of the Ukrainian pilots before The Royal International Air Tattoo — 2017.

For the first time the Ukrainian delegation participated in The Royal International Air Tattoo in 1996. Military pilots demonstrated their skills twice in 1999 and 2011.


----------



## Hindustani78

Command of the Ukrainian Air Force hosted special representative of the Estonian Ministry of Defence in Ukraine Major General (ret.) Valeri Saar. The parties discussed further bilateral cooperation and advisory assistance. Colonel General Serhii Drozdov, Commander of the Air Force, briefed the guest on the present and prospects of the Air Force, as well as told about structure and tasks of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. General (ret.) Saar thanked for briefing and expressed hope to continue bilateral cooperation.


----------



## Hindustani78

A video captured the incident, which took place on April 11, 2016 during the Saber Junction training exercise at Germany’s Hohenfels training area. The three Humvees, which can cost up to $220,000 each, slipped from their parachute harnesses while being dropped from C-130 Hercules transport aircraft along with weapons, communications equipment and 150 supply bundles.

Running from March 31 to April 24, Saber Junction 16 featured about 5,0000 troops from 16 allied partner nations from Europe. According to the US Army Europe the exercise is designed to "assess the readiness of the US Army's Stryker-based 2nd Cavalry Regiment to conduct unified land operations, with a particular emphasis on rehearsing the transition from garrison to combat operations, and exercising operational and tactical decision-making and skills."


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/world/201708101056362948-us-backed-military-facilities-moldova/

22:59 10.08.2017

The construction of new military facilities at the Bulboaca base in Moldova, financed by a grant from a program funded by the US government, will improve training conditions of Moldovan troops who take part in UN peacekeeping missions, Deputy Chief of the Moldovan General Staff Col. Eduard Ohladciuc said on Thursday.

CHISINAU (Sputnik) — According to the Moldovan Defense Ministry, Ohladciuc and US Ambassador to Moldova James Pettit visited the Bulboaca training base earlier on Thursday, where upgrades are currently being carried out in the framework of US-funded security Global Peace Operations Initiative (GPOI). The GPOI is aimed at enhancing international capacity to carry out UN and regional peace support operations.

"We joined this program because we wanted to improve training conditions for the national army's servicemen who participate in international peacekeeping missions under the auspices of the United Nations, and the United States provided us with such an opportunity. We also count on our US partners' support in the future," Ohladciuc said as quoted by the Moldovan Defense Ministry's press service.

On Monday, the RT broadcaster published an article about the planned construction of new military facilities, citing a tender released by the US government.

According to the Defense Ministry, Moldova joined GPOI as a partner country in 2012. Under the program, the ministry benefits from a grant of $1.6 million to modernize infrastructure at Bulboaca base, thus allowing the training of Moldova's national army troops for participation in UN peacekeeping missions. The ministry stressed, however, that the construction of new military facilities would not influence Moldova's neutrality and were not connected to NATO.






*CHISINAU, August 10, 2017 — *Deputy Chief of National Army General Staff, Col. Eduard Ohladciuc, together with Ambassador of the USA in the Republic of Moldova, James Pettit, visited today the National Army Military training base to observe the reconstruction and modernization process of the military base that is being renovated in the framework of the Global Peace Operations Initiative (GPOI), funded by the U.S. Government.

The officials visited the multifunctional target range and the two shooting ranges that were modernized during the project’s first stage and the annexes of three barracks that are being reconstructed. Ambassador Pettit and Col. Ohladciuc also visited the military base’s general staff that is used for theoretical training and the tactical town that will be renovated and used for practical training of National Army service members deployed to UN peacekeeping operations.

Col. Ohladciuc thanked the U.S. Government for the constant support offered to the National Army through various training and assistance programs, including those within the GPOI. “We joined this program because we wanted to improve the training conditions for National Army service members who are participating in UN international peacekeeping missions and the USA offered us this possibility. We continue to rely on the support of our American partners and we hope to conduct activities that would benefit the armies of both countries”, said Col. Ohladciuc.

The GPOI was established in 2004 and represent the USA’s contribution to the G8 Action Plan for Expanding Global Capability for Peace Support Operations. Since 1997 and so far, service members from over 53 countries had been trained in the framework of GPOI and previous similar initiatives.

The Republic of Moldova joined GPOI in 2012 aiming to improve the training conditions for National Army service members deployed to UN international peacekeeping missions. The Program includes the modernization of the National Army Military training base.















































Rukla Military Base


----------



## Hindustani78

Marines of the Ukrainian Naval Forces took part in Platinum Lion 2017 multinational exercise held in Bulgaria. The aim of the participation in the event was to acquire skills of coordinated actions by our marines as part of a multinational unit in line with the NATO standards. During the exercises, Ukrainian marines along with their foreign counterparts worked through defensive and offensive actions, the procedure for carrying out raiding operations, as well as the technique of combat fire from small arms, tactics and techniques for carrying out patrols and the like. The leadership of multinational exercise underscored the profissionalism of Ukrainian marines.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201709081057217198-us-rapid-reaction-force-europe-deficiencies/

"The Rapid Reaction Force, or the 173rd Airborne Brigade as it's referred to in the report, is in this theater of potential conflict as a kind of signal of reassurance more to America's European allies of US engagement to NATO in Eastern Europe than anything else," the observer said. "But both NATO and Russia understand that the force is a token one. It's more a signal than a real war-fighting force."

"They know that the US has flagged up this force very much to Europe as a sign of its sincerity and commitment to its allies, and those who are spinning the story are using [this], hoping to make the Rapid Reaction Force into a talisman by which Europe can measure the reality of US support. If they succeed, the US will be forced to properly support its own unit to placate the Europeans." 

"That's why I think they leaked this report to an EU audience through an EU portal, trying to create a situation where the Europeans themselves will be marketing this US unit to Washington's political and military decision makers," the expert added.






Paratroopers of 1st Battalion, 503rd Infantry Regiment, 173rd Airborne Brigade depart Lielvarde Airbase (NATO), Latvia. File photo

As far as the details of the report were concerned, including the apparent lack of modern air defense and electronic warfare equipment, Gasic explained that it all comes down to the Pentagon's calculations about the nature of modern warfare.

"This would be a situation where they don't imagine that a conflict with Russia will be decided by infantry power at all; that's why they're not paying attention to resourcing this symbolic unit. But there's no reason to doubt that the US Army, with its $600 billion+ annual budget, has the capabilities that this particular unit is lacking. I think this unit is pleading for survival – it's claiming relevance in the new military story, whereas the Pentagon really is less reliant on classic infantry in this region, and it wouldn't want to rely on the Rapid Reaction Force any more than it would a cavalry regiment, or some other antiquated force for the particular theater that they're in."





© Sputnik/ Nikolay Lazarenko
Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko, third left, with servicemen of the 173rd Airborne Brigade of the United States Army before the Ukrainian-American joint military exercises Fearless Guardian-2015

As for the real and continued buildup of NATO forces on Russia's borders, particularly in the Baltic area, the observer noted that this was based on the rules established by the current world order. "NATO is built on the work or activity of the military industrial complex, and an atmosphere of permanent crisis internationally suits their need for a permanent demand to ensure security," Gasic concluded.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/20...itary-gdansk-eastern-europe-atlantic-resolve/

The US military equipment arrived in Gdansk for further deployment in E. Europe as part of Operation Atlantic Resolve.

US troops and equipment arrived in Gdansk, Poland on Wednesday as a part of the first full rotation to maintain a US armored brigade in Europe, 21st Theater Sustainment Command commanding general Steven Shapiro said.

"A lot of coordination went into today’s event," Shapiro said in a press conference on Wednesday. "We chose Gdansk, because of the location inside of Poland, but also, because we’d like to use a variety of ports."

The vehicles that arrived in Poland include 87 M1 Abrams tanks, 103 Bradley Fighting Vehicles, 18 Paladin self-propelled Howitzers, along with other trucks and equipment, according to the Defense Department.

Second Armored Brigade Combat Team, 1st Infantry Division, from Fort Riley, Kansas will replace 3rd Armored Brigade Combat Team, 4th Infantry Division.

Operation Atlantic Resolve was launched to boost NATO's military presence in Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia and Poland following the eruption of the Ukrainian crisis in 2014 with the Western countries using alleged Russian interference in Ukrainian affairs as a pretext.

***************
Gothenburg Sweden 




https://sputniknews.com/military/201709131057358367-sweden-exercise-protests/


Sweden's biggest military exercise in over two decades kicked off in Gothenburg earlier this week. The Aurora 17 drills feature over 20,000 military personnel from Finland as well as the US, France and other NATO countries, which joined formally non-aligned Sweden to the consternation of peace activists, politicians and ordinary Swedes.

The drills mark the first time the controversial Host Nation Support Agreement has been implemented in the Nordic country. In practice, though, NATO troops can arrive in Sweden at Stockholm's invitation.

This show of force, covering the Stockholm area, Gothenburg, central Sweden and the Baltic island of Gotland comes during a period of sharp focus on its security, which is claimed to be endangered by Russia's "increased activity in the Baltic region." Perhaps unsurprisingly, the scenario of Aurora 17 involves an attack of a fictitious country simulated by the US, yet which bears clear resemblance to Russia.

Aurora 17 cost Sweden's state coffers 580 million SEK ($73 million), which is twice as much as the Armed Forces usually spend on military exercises in an entire year. Money, however, does not seem to be an issue for the Swedish army anymore, as Swedish "red-green" coalition government recently agreed a new defense deal with the opposition parties. Between 2018 and 2020, 6.8 billion SEK ($841 million) will go to the Swedish military, whereas another 1.3 billion SEK ($160 million) to civil defense, totaling $1 billion over just three years.

Swedish Defense Minister Peter Hultqvist called Aurora the country's biggest operation in 23 years, where the army, the air force and the navy collaborate in a single drill. In a statement, he also argued that the exercise was an important defense policy signal.

Earlier this year, US Lieutenant General Ben Hodges, who is the commander of the US Army in Europe, singled out the particular importance of Gotland. Last week, this take was shared by NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg, who called Gotland "the focal point of the Baltic Sea" and argued that Sweden's and NATO's security were closely linked, which makes it worthwhile for them to perform joint drills.

Nevertheless, Sweden's largest exercise since the end of the Cold War, has divided Swedish society and has been met with severe criticism.

Left party defense policy spokesman Stig Henriksson argued that the timing of Aurora 17, which coincides with the Russian-Belarusian Zapad 17 exercise, contributed to spiraling tensions in Sweden's immediate surroundings, the Swedish daily Expressen reported.

"It's our tax money. It could have been used for refugees, the poor and the planet's survival. There are no military solutions to conflicts," Inger Gustavsson of International Women's Association for Peace and Freedom (IKFF) told the newspaper Göteborgs-Posten, alluding to the gigantic bill of the exercise.

Tomas Magnusson, the chairman of the Swedish Peace and Arbitration Association, which condemned Aurora 17, argued that they were not against Swedish military drills as such, yet concluded that such exercises undermine Sweden's time-tested policy of non-alignment.

"Sweden has had freedom of alliance for 200 years, and this has benefited us in many ways," Tomas Magnusson stressing the adverse environmental impact of the exercise.

Karin Utas Carlsson, the spokesperson for the campaign Stop Aurora, also expressed her concern that Swedish media and politicians have long been trying to tilt Sweden's neutrality to NATO's and the US's side. Even if the Armed Forces denied that the exercise is about holding Russia in check, Carlsson argued that it was obvious.

"A look at the maps of the exercise is enough. We have all gone to school, right? Of course, it's a provocation," Karin Utas Carlsson told the Swedish news outlet Världen Idag, calling on Stockholm to refrain from portraying Russia as a villain and instead work for dialogue and cooperation.

Carlsson agreed that Russia was "no angel state," yet nevertheless was highly critical of the media's using different benchmarks for different countries.

"We are being told about Russia's aggression on a daily basis, but somehow we never get to hear about US aggression, how they acted in such countries like Yemen, Syria, Libya, Afghanistan and Iraq," Karin Utas Carlsson said.

***************

https://sputniknews.com/military/201709141057372912-us-military-armor-poland-deterrent/

A host of US Army tanks and other pieces of materiel landed in Gdansk, Poland on Wednesday, where they will begin training in live-fire exercises to shore up NATO’s presence along the alliance’s easternmost border.

87 M1 Abrams tanks, 103 Bradley Infantry Fighting Vehicles, 18 M109A6 Paladin self-propelled howitzer artillery, as well as trucks and other equipment have arrived in Poland, according to US military sources.

The troops in question are with the 2nd Armored Brigade Combat Team, 1st Infantry Division. Normally stationed in Fort Riley, Kansas, the so-called "Dagger Brigade" was deployed to replace troops with the 3rd Armored Brigade Combat Team, 4th Infantry Division out of Fort Carson, Colorado, who are nearing the end of their deployment in Poland.

"This will be the first time two armored brigades transition within the European theater sending a full complement of soldiers and equipment into Germany and Poland in support of Operation Atlantic Resolve," said Master Sgt. Brent Williams, a spokesman for NATO command in Eastern Europe.

The 3rd Brigade's nine-month deployment saw them participate in numerous live-fire drills with other NATO partners, making it one of the US' most combat-ready units according to brigade commander Col. Michael J. Simmering. "The Soldiers of 3rd Brigade have spent their time in theater training at every opportunity," said Simmering. "After numerous live-fire exercises and multiple other training events, our team is arguably the most lethal armored brigade in the Army."

Now it's the 2nd Brigade's chance to receive this same level of training and readiness. Over the next few weeks, the 3rd Brigade will phase themselves out of exercises before eventually returning to the US.

The 2nd Armored, as well as an aviation brigade, have been deployed as part of Operation Atlantic Resolve, a NATO initiative to boost US tank and manpower strength in Europe. All told, NATO's presence along the alliance's eastern flank is as large as it's been since the end of the Cold War.

"By deploying to Europe and distributing our forces across region, we provide a tangible and visible presence of the deterrent capabilities available to respond to crises at decisive points," said Col. David Gardner, the commander of the 2nd Armored Brigade Combat Team.

Four NATO battalions are deployed along the alliance's eastern flank, which consists of Poland, Lithuania, Latvia and Estonia. The latter two nations both share a border with Russia, and all but Estonia border Russia's close ally Belarus — which will host large-scale Russian military exercises later in September.

The increased deployment comes during a time period where tensions between NATO and the Moscow bloc are reaching decade-highs.


----------



## Hindustani78

NATO drills in Sweden


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201709181057487986-sweden-aurora-exercise-protests-sabotage/

Aurora 17 is Sweden's largest defense exercise in decades and marks the debut of US tanks on Swedish soil. The event has stirred a sizzling debate and caused loud protests around the country. The Swedish Armed Forces has been caught red-handed to trying to sabotage one of these demonstrations using an online payment service.

Dozens of employees at Sweden's Armed Forces and Home Guard were revealed to have participated in an attempt to counteract a demonstration against the controversial Aurora 17 exercise. The act of sabotage was carried out using the Swish payment service.

Amid a series of protests by members of the peace movement and various political parties, the Left Party, the Feminist Initiative and a number of NGOs started a crowd-funding collection to stage a demonstration against Aurora 17. According to Sanna Ghotbi of the Feminist Initiative, the money was going to be used to print posters and pay for the participants' travel expenses, amongst other things.

Shortly thereafter, however, a call was posted on Facebook to counteract the crowd-funding campaign. The post, which was spread among Swedish army staff, urged people to donate a single krona ($0.13) via Swish. Since a two-krona fee is charged automatically for every Swish transfer, this would be economically detrimental for the campaign, not to mention the psychological impact.

According to Swedish national broadcaster SVT, of the hundreds of people who responded to the call, at least 20 were active soldiers or Home Guard personnel. Since many of the people had common Swedish surnames that are difficult to pinpoint, the actual number could have been significantly higher.

The taunting transfers reportedly also included gibes such as "Idiots, open your eyes!" "Support Aurora and "Regards from a proud officer."

"I just thought it was ironic. It was a fun thing via Facebook," an anonymous officer told SVT.

Another one claimed to have sent the money as a private person rather than an active serviceman.

According to the Armed Forces' Code of Conduct, all employees, including those of the Home Guard, must work to promote democracy, which raised concerns about a possible ethical lapse. An Armed Forces spokesperson told SVT that it was "not okay" to prevent other people from exercising their right to democratic expression.

Sanna Ghotbi agreed that one-krona donations were rather symbolic, as a large extent of tampering was required to cause major damage, yet argued that it's not the money that mattered most.

"It is undemocratic to try and stop a protest like this. We are peaceful and we just want to show that the exercise is terrible," Sanna Ghotbi said. She also added that the army should try and discourage its staff from similar behavior, disrupting the freedoms of speech and assembly.

Nevertheless, some 30 organizations and parties demonstrated in Gothenburg against the ongoing military exercise Aurora 17. The demonstrators' list of requirements included the termination of the so-called Host Country Agreement with NATO, which many believe to draw non-aligned Sweden closer to becoming a NATO member, the Swedish newspaper Svenska Dagbladet reported.

On Monday, about 25 people dressed up as clowns holding "Peace Starts Here" signs demonstrated against Aurora in Gothenburg. Police spokesman Hans Lippens admitted that the demonstration was not authorized, yet argued that they were allowed to remain as long as they did not violate the law.

Aurora 17 cost Sweden's state coffers 580 million SEK ($73 million) and is the country's biggest operation in 23 years, where the army, the air force and the navy collaborate in a single drill. Apart from Swedish troops, it features hundreds of soldiers from the US, fellow Nordic and Baltic countries, as well as France. It is also the first time that US tanks have appeared on formerly neutral Swedish soil. For Sweden's part, Aurora 17 is accompanied by Northern Coasts, yet another international exercise in the Baltic Sea.

The idea of both Aurora and Northern Coasts is to boost the Nordic country's defensive abilities against a fictitious enemy which bears striking similarities to Russia.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201709291057803778-finland-sweden-nato-drill/

Finland and Sweden, the only Nordic non-NATO members, are scheduled to participate in a major NATO crisis management exercise. CMX17 is to be organized in early October in support of their partnership with the alliance.

Finland has announced its participation in CMX, NATO's annual exercise in consultation and decision making, via a press-release from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

CMX is an abbreviation for Crisis Management Exercise. This year's edition of CMX featuring NATO member states, Finland, Sweden and the EU is set for October 4-11 and is based on a fictitious military scenario and involves no deployed forces.

In addition to the NATO headquarters and strategic military centers of operations, the exercise is expected to engage civil and military personnel in the participating NATO representations and general staffs. From Finland, the Foreign Ministry, Defense Ministry, the General Staff and the Nordic country's representation in Brussels are going to participate.

The Finnish Foreign Ministry has not disclosed the details of the scenario and geography of the exercise, but referred to NATO as being the coordinator of the exercise. The Foreign Ministry sent a detailed explanation concerning CMX to parliament, but requested the Foreign Affairs Committee and the Defense Committee keep the information secret.

"NATO runs this exercise, creates its scenario and decides what type of material is to be classified," Mikko Kinnunen of the Finnish Foreign Ministry told the newspaper llta-Sanomat.

Finland's participation in the exercise rhymes well with the European Center of Excellence for Countering Hybrid Threats established in Helsinki earlier this year. The center, which has an annual budget of about $2.1 million, was reported to have reached its initial operation capability earlier in September. The Helsinki Center featuring twelve participating countries is seen as a complement to Stratcom's similar outposts in Tallinn, Estonia and Riga, Latvia.

"Hybrid warfare" is a vague term that has been gaining momentum in recent years. Most often it is used in reference to a combination of traditional military threats and civilian security threats. Popular examples thereof include dissemination of disinformation or fake news via social media, cyberattacks or anonymous troops commonly dubbed "little green men." Although hybrid warfare is commonly believed to be less disruptive compared with traditional warfare, it is claimed to specifically target a country's weaknesses and sow insecurity among the local population.

Last year, when plans to establish such a center in Helsinki were first voiced, the deputy secretary of state responsible for EU affairs, Jori Arvonen, said that cyber warfare threats were escalating and shifting and identified Russia and Daesh (ISIL/ISIS) as "having a hybrid influence" in the Scandinavian nation.

In connection with the CMX17 exercise, the EU is organizing a parallel coordinated crisis management exercise EU PACE 17. The exercise is part of the development of the EU-NATO relationship.


----------



## Hindustani78

A purpose of a round table ‘Formation of territorial defence at sites: experience of Ukraine and for Ukraine’ held in Donetsk oblast was to compare mobilization experience of volunteers involvement in territorial defence structures of Estonia and Lithuania.

The session participants discussed an updated concept of territorial defence of Ukraine, as well as use of tools, capacities and institutions in this process, and summed up the territorial defence training near Mariupol. The Lithuanian-Estonian delegation observed and highly praised it.

Commander of National Defence Volunteer Forces of Lithuania Col. Arturas Jasinskas stressed the Lithuanian-Ukrainian military cooperation was enhanced and mutually fruitful.


----------

